# Knitting Tea Party - 9th to 11th December



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)

It's 11:00p.m. GMT on Friday evening in London, it's Saturday morning in Canberra and in New Zealand it's nearly lunchtime; it's cocktail hour in New York and in Los Angeles it's Tea-Time; I really need a party!

So welcome to this week's Tea Party, do join in with lots of news about what you're up to, great receipts and lots of pretty pictures.

You may have noticed that I've been productive on the knitting front and posted another egg cosy design and two napkin rings this week. If you haven't seen them yet, my snowflake egg cosy is located at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-47321-1.html

the matching napkin ring is located at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-47334-1.html

and there's a quick and easy napkin ring with a silver charm at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-47722-1.html

I hope they'll give you some inspiration for your table decorations. I bought lots of the little charms, so they could well appear on something else in the coming days. It's going to be very cold in London tonight, that might give me some ideas!

A couple of weeks ago, I was asked for a good receipt for roast lamb, I'm told it was a great success. Since _The Lad_ and his best friend have invited a couple of their chums up from school for the weekend, I'll be serving roast shoulder of lamb for _Sunday Lunch_, cooked their favourite way. It's very easy, but presents nicely at table for carving and is very tasty.

*Herb Crusted Lamb*

Trim away the excess fat and rub the joint over with a little garlic butter, place it in a roasting tin with a few sprigs of rosemary 'wrong-side up'. About 30 minutes before the cooking time for that size of joint is up, take it out of the oven, turn the joint and cover the top with a herb crust, then return it to the oven for 40 minutes to finish cooking. The herb mix I use is:

4 oz (115g) fresh breadcrumbs
clove garlic, finely chopped
2 sprigs rosemary, roughly chopped
2 sprigs fresh thyme, roughly chopped
2 tbs fresh parsley, chopped
salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 oz (55g) cheese, grated (red leicester and mature cheddar work best)
1 large egg, lightly beaten with 1 tbs (15ml) milk

Mix together the breadcrumbs, herbs and seasoning, stir in the cheese and distribute evenly, add the beaten egg to make a stiff sticky mixture. If you're using dried herds, you'll need about one tablespoon of each, add them to the milk, stir well and allow them to rehydrate for ten to fifteen minutes before combining with the egg.

For anybody who hasn't made their Christmas Pudding yet, you really should be thinking about it now. I did post this earlier in the year, but for anybody who missed it, this is a good simple receipt that tastes loads better than anything they sell in the local _Palace of Hell_ and is a relatively quick one to make.

*Quick Christmas Pudding*
_Serves: 4-6_

*Ingredients:*

3 oz (85g) suet
3 oz (85g) breadcrumbs
1 oz (30g) S.R. flour
1 oz (30g) sugar
1 oz (30g) ground almonds
10 oz (285g) mixed dried fruit
1 oz (30g) cut mixed peel
5 glace cherries, chopped
grated zest and juice of one lemon
1/8 oz (3.5g) ground mixed spice
1 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp grated nutmeg
1 large egg, beaten
2 fl. oz (55ml) extra dry vermouth
1 tbs (15ml) Bacardi or vodka
milk to mix

*Method:*

Mix together the dry base ingredients: breadcrumbs, suet, flour and sugar and combine well. Next add in the spices and mix well to distribute them throughout the mixture. Next add the dried fruit and nuts and combine them into the mixture, then add the candied peel, glace cherries and fresh lemon zest. Mix well.

Mix together the lemon, vermouth and white rum, add this to the bowl together with the egg and mix well but do not beat, adding sufficient milk to make the mixture wettish, but not sloppy.

Turn into a greased one-pint (0.5 litre) _Pyrex_ or _Duralex_ or heatproof glazed pottery basin and cover closely with greased foil. Steam for 4 hours. You can either use a steamer, or place the bowl on a trivet with boiling water halfway up the side. If you have a slow cooker, you can place the bowl on a trivet with boiling water halfway up the side and cook for 10 hours.

Remove the puddings from the steamer and place on a wooden board, lift the foil and drizzle with a litle extra dry vermouth. Re-cover the pudding and allow to cool completely overnight. Next day, remove the old foil and cover the pudding with a disk of greaseproof paper and then closely cover with fresh foil.

Store in a cool dry place (like a wine cellar) until required. Do not refrigerate because this is a damp environment, do not freeze because it will inhibit the maturing process which can be anything up to a year. If you only have a few days, keep it at room temperature (around 66-68 degF) to accelerate the process.

*To Serve:*

The evening before use: Remove the foil and paper and stab the pudding all over with a metal skewer or knife, pour one fluid ounce (30ml) white rum over the top and cover the basin with cling film. Leave to stand in a warm room overnight.

The next day: Remove the cling film and replace it with greased foil. Gently steam for 2 hours, again you can use a slow cooker for 4-6 hours and avoid blocking one of the rings on your hob at a busy time.

Turn out of the basin and serve hot, you can flambe with vodka or white rum, do not use brandy since this particular pudding mixture has clean citrus notes.

Serve with rum butter or fresh double cream and enjoy.

Have a great weekend!
Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MMMMM... Those sound really good, I'm going to definately try them both. 
Thank you Dave for hosting again this week, I look forward to it all week.
I finished my sweater I was working on and also a cowl for a friend, I have another cowl about half finished, I'll get it finished tonight while watching Frosty the Snowman. 
Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I do love the taste of lamb and it is so easy for finicky stomachs to digest!! BYW, I dont eat my lamb with ketchup unless it is ground lambburger meat!!! I like cranberry sauce with it!


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Dave and all the KPers

I love the recipe for Christmas Pudding, must try it. Also the lamb roast recipe. 

Its cloudy and warm here.


By the way I made your ice Blue egg cosy, It was a bit of work for me anyway. But it looked good. Next week is the Acorn Egg Cosy. It should keep me out of mischief. The other things I've made is a pair of socks and still knitting the alpaca cardigan. 

Whats on the tea trolley green tea I hope. 
Pug


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Everybody, so good to be back among friends! This week I have been preparing for next year's "Great Yarn Diet", by buying as much yarn as I could carry. I've set a goal of not buying any more yarn (after the new year) until I have a place to put it. Right now, my tiny apartment is in danger of sinking into the area below due to the weight of all my yarn and fabrics. At least I won't be bored for a while!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It has been almost 40 years since I've tried lamb and then it was lamb chops. The recipe sounds delicious but I'll probably pass on it since the grandkids are so finicky about trying new foods. I'm afraid it would be a waste of good food. I haven't even seen lamb in the supermarkets around me in almost a long a time. 

On another note, I finished my second week at my new job; it is interesting and different from what I had imagined it to be. Still hoping to get more hours; currently just 25 hours a week. Also finally heard from the mortgage company and should know something next week concerning whether or not we will be able to keep our house. I am at peace regardless of the outcome; do still hope to be able to keep the house but it is what it is and I'll not waste any more time worrying. 

Still haven't even begun to knit the slippers for the grandkids for Christmas. Perhaps I will be able to start them this weekend. Right now I'm working on a scarf a friend ordered. Yesterday was my birthday and my oldest daughter fixed delicious shrimp quesadillas and the oldest grandson fixed a cookie cake for me. It was a wonderful relaxing day overall.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good day/night. I'm sorry to say that I can't eat lamb (or veal...not sure why), so I guess I'll have to pass on this one. I did go out this morning before work and get the fixings for my goodies (still finalizing the list, but hope to be baking this weekend). I've got a few things to wrap and some to finish up (DD came to me this morning with a, "Mom, if I work off some trade, could you make...?" Heh. I told her it might not get done before Christmas, but I think we can work something out. She wants a hat for a friend of hers.

I also went to Joanns this morning in search of some particular yarn, which they did not have and the clerk said she's not seen...I was hoping they'd have it, as they do have it online, but ah well. I shouldn't be buying any more anyhow just now--I did pick up some for the babies who should arrive next year (my best friend has 2 coming!) and will start on those after Christmas. If you were following the end of the other thread, I've mentioned doing some bead work, so I hope to get into that box of beads and see what's there before I get too ambitious. And I have about 14 more rows on the Ashton shawl and the bind off...

I heard back from my friend to whom I sent the chemo hats--he loved his (I put Space Invaders on it) AND, even better, he is responding well to his treatments, which makes me more than happy. Grand Boy got his gifts, too, and DD called me last night to let me know. I wish I could be there to see him get them, but I should get plenty of pictures, anyway. 

Now it's off to figure out what's for supper...again...heh.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna I'm glad your friend is responding well to his treatments. A friend of mine has just been re-hospitalized with leukemia; she had been in a 9 year remission. I would love to make her a cap and wondered what pattern you used and what yarn?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> Hi Dave and all the KPers
> 
> I love the recipe for Christmas Pudding, must try it. Also the lamb roast recipe.
> 
> ...


Both this week's receipts are easy and reliable, they just take a bit of planning.

I'm glad _Ice Blue_ came out right, the acorn is much more starightforward, you'll do it in a trice!

It's coming up to midnight in London, the boys are watching _Quatermass and The Pit_, an old Hammer favourite, there's a healthy slug of vodka in my hot Ribena on this frosty night!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Hello, Everyone, 
Dave, you have enticed us, as usual, with lovely designs and tempting dishes.

I've been a little under the weather, so I've just been reading kp and the tea party and enjoying the chatter. 
I'm feeling much better now, and will check in later. 
I just wanted to say HI for now.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> MMMMM... Those sound really good, I'm going to definately try them both.
> Thank you Dave for hosting again this week, I look forward to it all week.
> I finished my sweater I was working on and also a cowl for a friend, I have another cowl about half finished, I'll get it finished tonight while watching Frosty the Snowman.
> Hope everyone has a great weekend.


I love cowls and snoods, I might make one for the Winter which is rapdly approaching!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hi Everybody, so good to be back among friends! This week I have been preparing for next year's "Great Yarn Diet", by buying as much yarn as I could carry. I've set a goal of not buying any more yarn (after the new year) until I have a place to put it. Right now, my tiny apartment is in danger of sinking into the area below due to the weight of all my yarn and fabrics. At least I won't be bored for a while!!


I'm sure there's a confusion of psychologists out there, rubbing their hads with glee at the thought of the new Ferrari their new book on binge-stashing will buy!

Glad you're with us, put your feet up with a cuppa, shopping is so exhausting!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy belated birthday, settleg. It's so nice to have others doing the cooking, isn't it? Glad you had a nice day and good luck with the new job. I hope your news on your mortgage is good.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

HA! My daughter is already going through the phone book looking for a Stashers' Anonymous for me.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Hello, Everyone,
> Dave, you have enticed us, as usual, with lovely designs and tempting dishes.
> 
> I've been a little under the weather, so I've just been reading kp and the tea party and enjoying the chatter.
> ...


Take care of yourself, dandylion (Sue). We need your witty comments! Any recent pics of the triplets?


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Dave

For me its a nice white rum or brandy in Ribenia. Have thought of having it hot before. Must try it.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, your lamb receipt has my mouth watering, even though we just finished dinner.

I love all of your knitting patterns, but the new kitten prevents me from knitting and crocheting and pretty much anything else besides playing with her or letting her sleep in my lap. She is so rambunctious, we just don't know what to do with her sometimes. She has learned that at mealtimes she goes out on the sunporch, otherwise she'd be prancing all over the dining room table.

DD saw a TV special on cats and decided Andie may be an Abyssinian and I tend to agree. She fits the description to a T, personality and all. 

How low do your winter temps go, Dave? Our night time temps are getting into the 20's lately, but thankfully we installed a new furnace last Spring so we'll be able to stay warm.

What do the boys do on weekends now that racing has ended?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hi Everybody, so good to be back among friends! This week I have been preparing for next year's "Great Yarn Diet", by buying as much yarn as I could carry. I've set a goal of not buying any more yarn (after the new year) until I have a place to put it. Right now, my tiny apartment is in danger of sinking into the area below due to the weight of all my yarn and fabrics. At least I won't be bored for a while!!


Siouxann, you'll be happy this winter when the snow gets deep that you have enough yarn and fabric to keep yourself busy. As they say, you can never have too much yarn. Plus, what if the price goes up? I was in Michael's the other day looking for something or other and saw lots of yarn on sale. I was so tempted, but only bought 4 skeins of a bulky yarn because I liked the scarf pattern on the label.

Speaking of scarves, DH and I are going to a Christmas party at church next week. We have the option of bringing a $10 gift. Bring one, get one. What is the opinion of the TP folks? Do you think a scarf would be worth that amount? If so, I can use some I've made and won't have to buy anything. Opinions, please!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everybody, so good to be back among friends! This week I have been preparing for next year's "Great Yarn Diet", by buying as much yarn as I could carry. I've set a goal of not buying any more yarn (after the new year) until I have a place to put it. Right now, my tiny apartment is in danger of sinking into the area below due to the weight of all my yarn and fabrics. At least I won't be bored for a while!!
> ...


Dave, the psychologists won't be buying a Ferrari with my money. I already know I'm a hoarder (of yarn), but the only one it bothers is DH. LOL.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

settleg said:


> Sorlenna I'm glad your friend is responding well to his treatments. A friend of mine has just been re-hospitalized with leukemia; she had been in a 9 year remission. I would love to make her a cap and wondered what pattern you used and what yarn?


I just made a standard cap, casting on about 80 sts and working 1.5" of rib, then working stockinette up to the crown. I made a graph of the Space Invaders creatures (just copied it out on a paper from a picture--the old video games had very "blocky" characters and so are easy to graph). The background is black and the space critters are red; I used the softest worsted yarn I had, but I am not sure what it was as it was from the scrap basket--size 8 or maybe 9 needle, I think (he is a big fella). I guess I've made so many hats now I just about do it in my sleep unless there's something special in the pattern. There is a cool chemo cap called a "wiggie" that is crochet (they can certainly be knitted as well) made with the eyelash/fun fur yarn and a strand of regular yarn held together. Depending on what she likes, I'm sure there is one out there that is perfect for her, and I will send good thoughts!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Doris I would say a scarf is a worthy gift especially whenit's homemade.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Speaking of scarves, DH and I are going to a Christmas party at church next week. We have the option of bringing a $10 gift. Bring one, get one. What is the opinion of the TP folks? Do you think a scarf would be worth that amount? If so, I can use some I've made and won't have to buy anything. Opinions, please!


I think it would be worth more than $10, so if that's what you want to go with, I'd go with it. 

And it looks as if I'm going to have to get a new mixer before I can finish the goodies...there were some strange things going on with it when I got it out.  I will see how much I can mix by hand first, though, as that wasn't really in the budget for this month. It's always something, but as usual, I'll muddle through.

Now...off to knit and will check in later!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

DorisT, I sold a couple hand-made scarves at a bazaar a month or so ago for $10.00 each. So I think you already have a great gift. Are the scarves uni-gender?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I have sort of got stopped with my goodies as well last weekend my mixer kept cutting out while we were making cookies. My Chrissy and her friends will be mixing cookies by hand tomorrow.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Honestly, I didn't realize it was time for a new tea party till I saw Dave's post! Can't wait to see what everyone has to say this week!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Yum! I love lamb the receipts sound delicious I can't wait to try them.

Happy Friday Everyone!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> DorisT, I sold a couple hand-made scarves at a bazaar a month or so ago for $10.00 each. So I think you already have a great gift. Are the scarves uni-gender?


That's what I was worried about. Most of the scarves I've made would be better suited to a woman. I'll go check them in a minute. I do have one hat (simple pattern) I made that could be for a man. It's a sage green made in Wool-ease. Maybe I could use that? For the man, I mean. I assume they want a man's gift for a man, and a woman's for a woman, but the parties are usually attended by more ladies than gentlemen.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Doris, I think the scarf or hat would be great! Since more ladies attend, a gift for a man might be needed. Just a thought.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dave, Do I remember correctly that you make a cranberry jelly? If so, I would love the recipe. I thought about that when I made my peanut butter and grape jelly sandwich. Thought cranberry might be good!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Mom had her 8th radiation treatment today. She is reating now. Dinner was leftover hamemade chicken noodle & rice soup. I am still working on the dusty roses afghan & started a lace practice piece. I still need to figure out what Christmas treats I want to make as this will be my job this year.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 Hope that your mum is going ok with her radiation treatment. Your soup sound yummy. 

Now you've all made comment about your pet during the year. Some of you have new pets some old. But don't forget to get the pets a present for Christmas morning. As they are there still saying I love you when the family and friends have gone home and you and maybe your partner are there.

Cause remember on the first Christmas the aimals were there for the birth of the Christ child.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ummm. I love lamb and used to have it but now whenever I think about it, I picture the little lambs out in the field down the road in the spring.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

settleg - i'm keeping warm positive thoughts for you mortgage company to come through with something positive. 

i also hope you get more hours at work - at least you are enjoying this one.

and a big HAPPY BIRTHDAY and MANY MORE.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdpns - try this website for ladder yarn.

http://www.yarnbuffet.com/sku:fnt2-22110

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> 5mmdpns - try this website for ladder yarn.
> 
> http://www.yarnbuffet.com/sku:fnt2-22110
> 
> sam


What a novelty yarn!!! I am sure my Icelandic ancestors would not have been able to card and spin their wool fleeces into this yarn!!! *chuckles and giggles with ooooes and aaaws* over your yarn. What ever you decide to make with it, be sure to have fun and enjoy it! What does it feel like? and does yours sparkle?? The absolute test to know if it is good or not is the puppy test, but your best little gal is now in her own forever home!!


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

You all are feeling like familiar friends. I so enjoy reading about how you all are! I'm stuck as to a quick, warm scarf pattern for my son's girlfriend. Any ideas out there? I have tried out a few former pattern modifications I have used and ripped them all out. I'd appreciate any help. j


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, thanks for the link. I love that yarn, but I don't know what I would make with it! Probably a scarf. Is it difficult to knit with? 

knitted 2 hats in the last 2 days! One for my soon-to-be great nephew, and one for my nephew's stepson. Baby shower tomorrow and I want to get their gifts to them since I will not see them Christmas. My hands are a little tired!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdpns - i don't own this yarn yet - yet being the operative word here. i am kind of thinking it maybe might be a unique scarf for me to sport around town. lol i do not sport around town - nothing to sport around to. but none the less - i think i may have to own enough for a scarf.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns - try this website for ladder yarn.
> ...


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am afraid my week has been rather boring, work work and more work, working overtime to try and catch up my work which piled up when I was on two weeks annual leave. I get home have dinner and come on this website. Only last night and most of today my email was down as Telstra was trying to do maintenance on our email system.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, your lamb receipt has my mouth watering, even though we just finished dinner.
> 
> I love all of your knitting patterns, but the new kitten prevents me from knitting and crocheting and pretty much anything else besides playing with her or letting her sleep in my lap. She is so rambunctious, we just don't know what to do with her sometimes. She has learned that at mealtimes she goes out on the sunporch, otherwise she'd be prancing all over the dining room table.
> 
> ...


You'll have to enter into negotiations with that cat of yours and come to a wool-sharing agreement!

I live in the South East of Britain so it has a drier and warmer climate than the rest of the country, also London creates its own micro-climate and is two to five degress Celsius (4-9 degF) warmer in the centre than on the hills around it. Last night it was -4degC (25degF) where I live and -2degC (28degF) in town, it's expected to rise to about 5degC (31degF) during the day and for it to be frost-free tonight. Those are fairly typical values for this time of year, unless there's a slight change in the Jet Stream and the wind comes from Continental Europe, instead of from the Atlantic which normally dominates our weather. North East winds can cause temperatures to drop to -10degC (14degF) or even less and bring lots of snow that has a tendency to form drifts.

Fortunately this doesn't happen very often, last year was exceptionally cold and for two weeks temperatures didn't get above freezing. Because these events are so rare, the South East does not have much in the way of snow-clearing equipment, it's not a worthwhile investment when it only gets used a couple of times per decade. They get the main roads open within a day or so and most of the public transport system will be up and running, but out-lying areas like where I live can be snowbound for up to a week and only accessible on foot, until you get to the main bus route and railway about a mile away.

Us Brits are absolutely obsessed about the weather, we have one of the trickiest weather systems in the world. London is on about the same latitude as Calgary in Canada, yet it's far far milder due to the Gulf Stream, it's also a lot wetter!

The end of the _F1_ and _MotoGP_ seasons has hit the boys hard and they're seeing a therapist to help them cope with withdrawal symptoms *GRIN*

Seriously though, for _The Lad_, it just means changing bikes. We've gone from wndswept circuits on former WWII airfields, to icy windswept beaches for dune racing and soggy windswept fields that get churned up into a sea of mud; if we get a lot of snow, there's scrambling on icy tracks to amuse him. He's a versatile little maniac, can't imagine where he gets it from!

They've all gone down to the workshops to-day to drool over the bike his engineer is working on for him to race on Boxing Day, so he's far from bored!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, Do I remember correctly that you make a cranberry jelly? If so, I would love the recipe. I thought about that when I made my peanut butter and grape jelly sandwich. Thought cranberry might be good!


Cranberry jelly is great with Turkey and in steamed puddings, I've never tried it with peanut butter though. It isn't difficult to make, actual work time is minimal. This is the receipt I use, it makes about two-and-a-half pounds.

*Cranberry Jelly*

*Ingredients:*
2 lbs (900g) cranberries, washed and stalks removed
1 lb (450g) cooking apples, washed and cut into chunks
grated zest and juice of one lemon
1 Imp. pint (1.2 US pints/570 ml) water
2 lbs (900g) sugar

*Method:*
Place the cranberries, roughly chopped apple (do not peel or core), lemon and water into a large stainless steel pan, bring to the boil, cover the pan and reduce the heat to a very gentle simmer for 30 minutes, or until the fruit has completely pulped. Strain through a piece of muslin cloth or a jelly bag and leave to drip overnight.

Next day measure the extract and make up to 2 imp. pints (2.4 US pints/1.15 litres) with water. Pour this into a clean pan.

Bring to the boil over a medium heat and add the sugar, stirring continuously. When the sugar has completely dissolved, increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil and boil hard until a set is achieved.

Stir in a small knob of butter to disperse froth, allow to cool slightly before pouring into warm sterilised jars. Cover and seal.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I do love the taste of lamb and it is so easy for finicky stomachs to digest!! BYW, I dont eat my lamb with ketchup unless it is ground lambburger meat!!! I like cranberry sauce with it!


Try either Elderberry or Bramble Jelly with it, they really work well.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> It has been almost 40 years since I've tried lamb and then it was lamb chops. The recipe sounds delicious but I'll probably pass on it since the grandkids are so finicky about trying new foods. I'm afraid it would be a waste of good food. I haven't even seen lamb in the supermarkets around me in almost a long a time.
> 
> On another note, I finished my second week at my new job; it is interesting and different from what I had imagined it to be. Still hoping to get more hours; currently just 25 hours a week. Also finally heard from the mortgage company and should know something next week concerning whether or not we will be able to keep our house. I am at peace regardless of the outcome; do still hope to be able to keep the house but it is what it is and I'll not waste any more time worrying.
> 
> Still haven't even begun to knit the slippers for the grandkids for Christmas. Perhaps I will be able to start them this weekend. Right now I'm working on a scarf a friend ordered. Yesterday was my birthday and my oldest daughter fixed delicious shrimp quesadillas and the oldest grandson fixed a cookie cake for me. It was a wonderful relaxing day overall.


I should have mentioned that the herb crust works brilliantly with a rack of lamb if you fancy a special meal for one or two.

Belated Birthday wishes, I hope this will be a really good year for you.

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Dave!

I'm not standing in the corner behind the houseplants today! I'm going to join the conversation. First off, the town I live in is not very big and not very progressive. There are no parsnips. There is no lamb to speak of. I can drive 45 minutes or so and find these things in Charlotte, but that's probably not going to happen any time soon. There is a recipe for cookies that I love, and I'm going to share that later.

It's almost six AM here, and I've been drinking coffee and doing email since a little after three. No tea for me in the morning. Nice to see you, and I'll pop back by later.

Sam: If you make that scarf for yourself, you must take a picture for us. I look forward to it. I mean a picture of you sporting it, not a picture of the scarf draped over the sofa. OK?

Have a nice party, everybody.

Wanda


----------



## Sheila K (Nov 15, 2011)

The pudding looks delicious....do you have an easy Christmas Cake recipe????


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry Wanda, I do try to post a variety of receipts with as wide a range of ingredients as possible. Of course, living in a big city there's not much I can't obtain, however I'll bear your comments in mind for next week.

It's very difficult to use ingredients available for everybody, parsnips are in season in the UK, lamb is widely available in England, Wales, Australia and New Zealand where it is produced in large quantities. Out of the seventy-plus receipts I've posted over the past six months, this is only the fourth featuring lamb, so it was about time for one.

Dave


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

Well good morning to everyone. This is my first tea party. I just can't believe there are only 2 weeks till Christmas. I am working on a scarf for my SIL. It is black and gold. Saints colors (New Orleans football team) I am knitting a Fleur- D- Lis pattern in the gold yarn and just knitting the the black plain just keeping the the size even. So far I have done 4 color changes. So it goes like this, gold in pattern for 43 rows, then change to black for 43 rows, change to gold in pattern for 43 rows until the length has been achieved. So when I get to the other end I have to reverse the pattern to it won't be upside down. Got the pattern from a dishcloth website. Too cool. Your friend Peggy from the Mississippi Gulf coast. PS I want to make another one for my cousin. Oh my! No sleep Till Christmas.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Dave and everyone. I have returned from Chicago and finally caught up with things so I have come back to the tea party. I found that I really missed all the things that go on here.

Happy belated birthday Settleg. I hope that the news on the house is good and I admire your attitude. 

Dave I love lamb but don't see it too often. I like braised lamb shanks very much also and make them in a wine and herb broth. Thanks so much for the receipt for the herb crust. I never would have thought of the egg to make it a paste. I can't wait to try it. If I can't find lamb, I am sure it would be delicious on other meats. 

Sam do post a picture. I would love to see it.

Hope everyone has a happy week ahead.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Peggy Groves said:


> Well good morning to everyone. This is my first tea party. I just can't believe there are only 2 weeks till Christmas. I am working on a scarf for my SIL. It is black and gold. Saints colors (New Orleans football team) I am knitting a Fleur- D- Lis pattern in the gold yarn and just knitting the the black plain just keeping the the size even. So far I have done 4 color changes. So it goes like this, gold in pattern for 43 rows, then change to black for 43 rows, change to gold in pattern for 43 rows until the length has been achieved. So when I get to the other end I have to reverse the pattern to it won't be upside down. Got the pattern from a dishcloth website. Too cool. Your friend Peggy from the Mississippi Gulf coast. PS I want to make another one for my cousin. Oh my! No sleep Till Christmas.


Hello Peggy, welcome to the Tea Party, I hope you find lots to interest you. The scarf sounds great, I love fleur de lis motifs, they always look classy and gold on black is a classic colour combination, I do hope you'll post a photo when it's done.

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh no, Dave, don't restrict your ingredients. I have wanted to try parsnips for a long time, and since you love them so much, I want to even more. Lamb is rare but I have been able to get that a few times. Sometimes our grocery stores have chicken feet. Now what can a person do with chicken feet?


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

I am not too savvy when it comes to posting pictures. But yeah I will. Even if it's not finished. I wil get hubby to help me. That is his area of expertise. Actually it is knitting up faster than I thought. Have a great day peggy


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Dave I love lamb but don't see it too often. I like braised lamb shanks very much also and make them in a wine and herb broth. Thanks so much for the receipt for the herb crust. I never would have thought of the egg to make it a paste. I can't wait to try it. If I can't find lamb, I am sure it would be delicious on other meats.


Try it on baked chicken breasts or a roasted turkey thigh joint. Lots of people go for a turkey crown at Christmas in the UK, so there's lots of thigh joints in the shops at very reasonable prices, although I'm not sure about other countries. It makes a great mid-week roast dinner and the herb crust stops the meat drying out.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Oh no, Dave, don't restrict your ingredients. I have wanted to try parsnips for a long time, and since you love them so much, I want to even more. Lamb is rare but I have been able to get that a few times. Sometimes our grocery stores have chicken feet. Now what can a person do with chicken feet?


The Chinese make a delicious soup with them, I had it in Chinatown, but have never tried making it myself. Perhaps one of our friends has a good receipt?

Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna I'm glad your friend is responding well to his treatments. A friend of mine has just been re-hospitalized with leukemia; she had been in a 9 year remission. I would love to make her a cap and wondered what pattern you used and what yarn?
> ...


I, too need to make a chemo cap for a good friend who has breast cancer. She will be starting chemo soon. I know it has to be soft. My sister who passed away after breast cancer said that was the worst part. Many people gave her hats but they were scratchy and hurt her bare head. So I am looking for soft, non scratchy yarn and patterns to knit for my friend. Any suggestions or help will be greatly appreciated.
BTW I have tennis elbow from too much knitting (throwing method) so have to rest my arm and keep it in a brace. I have to ice it too. I will be knitting again as soon as it clears.
Thank you Dave for all the patterns. I did get my daughters family all the snowflake cosies and napkin rings made before my arm went bad. They will enjoy them this Christmas. I liked the new pattern with the charm for myself. Hopefully I can get a bunch made for my Christmas table. I have napkins to embroider snowflakes with my embroidery machine.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Good Morning (or night) all! I'v been out of commission lately, but it's nice to pop in and check what's going on with you all.

Dave---great recipes! My family loves lamb this way
 what's a snood?

Settleg---sending warm thoughts your way about the job and the house!

Doris---I think anything homemade is special

Lisa craft---your Mom's in my prayers--those treatments aren't for the light-hearted. Are you getting some support?

Peggy groves---WELCOME!! there are wonderful, caring people here!

Today I hope to start my cookie doughs--I'v been putting it off for too long! Something else always is more important! 
I must start my cookies, I must start my cookies, I must start sart my cookies.........hopefully I get motivated.

Have a good day all!
Kerry


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yummy to our tummies!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Nothing is more important than the cookies. Ask any kid.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, Do I remember correctly that you make a cranberry jelly? If so, I would love the recipe. I thought about that when I made my peanut butter and grape jelly sandwich. Thought cranberry might be good!
> ...


Thanks for the recipe Dave. I will be making it. Perhaps for some Christmas gifts. My daughter loves cranberry anything. It sounds tasty.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Make chicken soup. Use your favorite recipe and add two well scrubbed chicken feet. Remove before serving. You will be amazed at how much better it is. Wish I could get them here. Edith


wannabear said:


> Oh no, Dave, don't restrict your ingredients. I have wanted to try parsnips for a long time, and since you love them so much, I want to even more. Lamb is rare but I have been able to get that a few times. Sometimes our grocery stores have chicken feet. Now what can a person do with chicken feet?


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

The pudding recipe looks yummy.


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > settleg said:
> ...


I made my friend a chemo hat put of cotton baby yarn,pink with a flower she requested the other I made out of Carron simply soft,unfortunately she passed 2 wks ago, so sad.


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11:00p.m. GMT on Friday evening in London, it's Saturday morning in Canberra and in New Zealand it's nearly lunchtime; it's cocktail hour in New York and in Los Angeles it's Tea-Time; I really need a party!
> 
> ...


YUM


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

The only thing needed yet is a place mat for a lovely table dressing.
http://www.piece-by-piece.net/PDF/DBKN_PEACHYKEENPLACEMAT.pdf


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

My daddy's mother used to fry them just like chicken and give them to use to have while she was frying the chicken. We kids loved them. Give them a try!


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Settleg, hope the season brings you good news.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, Do I remember correctly that you make a cranberry jelly? If so, I would love the recipe. I thought about that when I made my peanut butter and grape jelly sandwich. Thought cranberry might be good!
> ...


hi Dave, speaking of cranberries, this year for Thanksgiving I decided to use the recipe on the bag of berries and not cook them. Instead I made the Cranberry Salsa, and it was fabulous, I even use it with mayo on turkey sandwiches. 
1 bag fresh cranberries, picked over and washed
handful of fresh cilantro, 
juice of three limes, (you could use 1 rind also)
1/2 navel orange, peel and all
1/2 c sugar
and as much of a jalapeno pepper as you want for heat

Threw it all into a food processor to chop fine. wonderful 
love your cosies, and will try them one of these days. Have finished two major projects recently, a baby bunting, and kimono sweater for me. so little projects for a while now, including the basketweave hat by Margaret Maney from LOVE of KNITING for my son. Since I knit loosely and yarn was a little heavier than theirs, I cut stitch count to 88 to start and it came out great but should have made length about 12" instead of 10. used grey Bernats Satin. cheers to all di


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

What time is dinner? Should I dress up?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kristym said:


> What time is dinner? Should I dress up?


Wear something with a loose waist!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi everyone., all the recipes and projects sound great. I haven't knit a hat yet, but just saw a cute pattern that looks like a football. May consider making my two sons and husband matching football hats.
Last night we put up the tree and put the lights on it. So far the kitties are sniffing around but not too interested. The shenanigans haven't started yet.
The other night I made and wrapped 125 snicker doodles for a pizza lunch at school. They tasted good, but came out flat. Anybody know why cookies go flat?
Today I am baking and decorating gingerbread houses with my nephew and my son and his girlfriend. It's a tradition--the only thing that has changed is the girlfriend! Tomorrow I am baking the eggnog cookies that were posted to this site last week. We have a cookie and ornament exchange at school on Monday. Happy baking/cooking/crafting/knitting everyone!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Regarding our gifts for the Christmas party, it's been decided that we'll be bringing two scarves, no hat. DH put a thumbs down on the hat, only because he hardly ever wears one and he sees me making so many hats, he finds them boring. 

I have a large box filled with things I make even though I have no home for them when I finish them. So I found a scarf in shades of brown that is unisex and that's what DH will be taking to the party. I'll be taking one that is in a brownish color made in Moonlight Mohair. Since we have lots of Hispanic folks attending our church, and they wear a lot of brown, both scarves should find a good home.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

All this talk of chicken feet reminds me of when my Mom had about 15 or 20 "pet" chickens. Dad would want to kill one for Sunday dinner and my Mom would be heartbroken. She would cook it, but hardly ever ate very much of it. One time, Dad killed the rooster, but he was so old and tough, he didn't make a very tasty meal.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Jilze said:


> You all are feeling like familiar friends. I so enjoy reading about how you all are! I'm stuck as to a quick, warm scarf pattern for my son's girlfriend. Any ideas out there? I have tried out a few former pattern modifications I have used and ripped them all out. I'd appreciate any help. j


I just saw this one when I first logged in:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-47870-1.html

Sam, sport away! 

And to all who are dealing with a hard time this week, blessings...I know what it's like to lose a loved one and a house (and for me, the two events were almost equally traumatic), and I can tell you that it does get better--you just have to take the time you need and grieve as you see fit.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > settleg said:
> ...


I love knitting with Bernat's Baby Softee yarn. It comes in so many colors, it is a #3weight, it is acrylic so no allergy sensitivities going on with it. (My skin has very sensitive conditions and allergies). The weight makes it ideal for my socks (not too hot, not too cold, it is breathable). It is so soft to the touch and does not loose any shape when washing/drying. I never handwash these items. I would think that this yarn would be appropriate for a chemo cap/hat. The price of the yarn will also not break the bank.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Many of those caps soften up with washing, too--I generally make a few and toss them in the wash before donating them (wash with hypoallergenic soap). I have lost track of how many chemo caps I've made...one year I set myself a goal of 100 and ended up with over 300...the doc's office took them and distributed them all... I told my friend (who is a patient and takes them for me) that I wish I could go out of that business because no one needed them any more! I know it probably won't happen, but I always hope.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Cookies go flat as they bake if your recipe calls for a substancial amount of butter, oil, margerine, etc. It is the heat "melting" this ingredient and spreading out. The other ingredients keep the butter, etc from running out flat from one end of the cookie sheet to another. If your cookies are too hard, then you want to add more butter, oil, etc. to the dough.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

kristym said:


> What time is dinner? Should I dress up?


Nope, pj's are fine! Unless you're using a webcam.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello my find Tea Party friends I hope everyone is doing well and not suffering form hand and finger cramps...LOL.

I went to my Grandsons play The Grinch that stole Christmas. He was a narrator. Did a wonderful job of course. The cast a crew were well rehearsed. It was nice to get out for a change. JMan as I call our Johnathan, was so happy to see us there. We usually don't get invited because of my DIL. Jealous of any one that horns in on her family. Don't ask, Don't get it. But it was wonderful. Tale care my Dears. I'm going to try to do some backing. My son lost his job so I plan on selling off my mothers wedding ring set I inherited to dole out to the children. It's sad but it will help. Is's an antique setting with lots of diamonds. I just hope not to get ripped off.
Chat later.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

settleg said:


> It has been almost 40 years since I've tried lamb and then it was lamb chops. The recipe sounds delicious but I'll probably pass on it since the grandkids are so finicky about trying new foods. I'm afraid it would be a waste of good food. I haven't even seen lamb in the supermarkets around me in almost a long a time.
> 
> On another note, I finished my second week at my new job; it is interesting and different from what I had imagined it to be. Still hoping to get more hours; currently just 25 hours a week. Also finally heard from the mortgage company and should know something next week concerning whether or not we will be able to keep our house. I am at peace regardless of the outcome; do still hope to be able to keep the house but it is what it is and I'll not waste any more time worrying.
> 
> Still haven't even begun to knit the slippers for the grandkids for Christmas. Perhaps I will be able to start them this weekend. Right now I'm working on a scarf a friend ordered. Yesterday was my birthday and my oldest daughter fixed delicious shrimp quesadillas and the oldest grandson fixed a cookie cake for me. It was a wonderful relaxing day overall.


Hi Settleg,
Happy Birthday! It sounds like you have a very caring family. I wish you good luck with keeping your house. You have such a great attitude. You deserve the best.
Leta


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

jmai5421, the headhuggers.com website has lots of chemo hat patterns, for both men and women. The popular one is made with fun fur and looks like a wig.

Red Heart Soft is a nice yarn and is available in bright colors. I bought some Caron Dazzleaire for $2 a ball recently that feels like angora -- it's acrylic and nylon. It was on sale at A.C. Moore for some reason; maybe the color was discontinued.

Have you tried doing a Search on KP for patterns?


----------



## Bknitting (Oct 2, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Hi Dave!
> 
> I'm not standing in the corner behind the houseplants today! I'm going to join the conversation. First off, the town I live in is not very big and not very progressive. There are no parsnips. There is no lamb to speak of. I can drive 45 minutes or so and find these things in Charlotte, but that's probably not going to happen any time soon. There is a recipe for cookies that I love, and I'm going to share that later.
> 
> ...


Hi Wanda!
I live in South Carolina and usually buy my parsnips in Wall Mart. 
Also I have a question. Is it the right place to put my recipes? I am a little bite confused on this subject.

I started to do recipes for my children. Then I realized that it could be useful for other people too. About a month ago I made one on youtube and like it. I put the recipes in the comments in both languages. Sometimes they are spelling mistakes. Because no matter how hard I try I am steel Russian and do not know enough of grammar. 
This a list of 3 different dishes Pilaf Rice, Pot Roast and Compote ( Fruit Punch).




They go in the same odder in the list so you can choose what you like. 
All music there is Russian.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kerryn said:


> Dave---great recipes! My family loves lamb this way
> what's a snood?


A snood is a loose-fitting collar that's long enough to unroll and bring up over the head when it's cold, they were really popular with the _New Romantics_ in the 1980s. You can make them for men or women and in any kind of yarn from fine 3-ply to chunky.

Here's a link to a very quick and easy chunky design:

http://www.coatscrafts.co.uk/Knitting/Projects/snood.htm

Great for cold Winter days!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

We're all foodies here, Bknitting, you post as many receipts as you like and we'll worry about our waistlines in the new year!

Dave


----------



## Bknitting (Oct 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> We're all foodies here, Bknitting, you post as many receipts as you like and we'll worry about our waistlines in the new year!
> 
> Dave


Thank you. 
I will. Most of them are authentic Russian dishes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I love German food but I don't think I've ever had anything Russian--looking forward to those recipes! And tomorrow, hopefully, I will get some baking done.

I went to Joanns yesterday and got some Deborah Norville yarns (they are all on sale)--one chunky for a hat and some sock weight (which has no wool! Yay!) that I will either use for a beret/hand warmers or a small shawl (say that 3 times fast!). After checking out my bead cabinet, it seems I may not have very many big enough to thread onto yarn, but I still want to have a go at it. I also want to try crocheting with wire--have some fine wire the seed beads will fit on, so that should be an interesting experience...have made a lot of jewelry over the years but not tried that. All the people who offer advice on this say to use a hook I'm willing to destroy (or at least never use on yarn again), so I'll have to sort through to see what I've got duplicates of. And of course, I'll let you all know how that goes.

Tomorrow we are going out for breakfast--BF's birthday is Tuesday, and his kids are taking him out to eat (we will probably go to dinner on Tuesday, too), so I see lots of good food in our future!  We'll also have to get to the store to find those last few things for Christmas dinner. I had to go 3 places yesterday to find a jar of maraschino cherries for my pineapple upside down cake! It will be worth it, though...now I just have to find my mom's recipe or call her and get it. Yum!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> kerryn said:
> 
> 
> > Dave---great recipes! My family loves lamb this way
> ...


In the older days it was a kind of bag for long hair. I think there is a fairly common picture of an actress of those days, probably with a pompadour in front and a snood encasing all the long hair in the back.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> kerryn said:
> 
> 
> > Dave---great recipes! My family loves lamb this way
> ...


This looks to me like what are also being called cowls. Though maybe cowls are more likely to be mobius?


----------



## Bknitting (Oct 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I love German food but I don't think I've ever had anything Russian--looking forward to those recipes! And tomorrow, hopefully, I will get some baking done.
> 
> I went to Joanns yesterday and got some Deborah Norville yarns (they are all on sale)--one chunky for a hat and some sock weight (which has no wool! Yay!) that I will either use for a beret/hand warmers or a small shawl (say that 3 times fast!). After checking out my bead cabinet, it seems I may not have very many big enough to thread onto yarn, but I still want to have a go at it. I also want to try crocheting with wire--have some fine wire the seed beads will fit on, so that should be an interesting experience...have made a lot of jewelry over the years but not tried that. All the people who offer advice on this say to use a hook I'm willing to destroy (or at least never use on yarn again), so I'll have to sort through to see what I've got duplicates of. And of course, I'll let you all know how that goes.
> 
> Tomorrow we are going out for breakfast--BF's birthday is Tuesday, and his kids are taking him out to eat (we will probably go to dinner on Tuesday, too), so I see lots of good food in our future!  We'll also have to get to the store to find those last few things for Christmas dinner. I had to go 3 places yesterday to find a jar of maraschino cherries for my pineapple upside down cake! It will be worth it, though...now I just have to find my mom's recipe or call her and get it. Yum!


The recipes are in a video form because it is hard for me to explain what and how it should be done. 
The list of in gradients is in the comments there and I can list it here.

Pilaf Rice
Recipe
Oil 5 -- 6 table spoons
Rice 500g.
Onion 250g.
2pound meet (beef here)
Carrots 300g.
Turmeric, cumin
Salt, pepper, bay leaf
Garlic head

Instructions are here





It is a simple self explanatory 2 minutes video. I write annotations there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bknitting - where do i find the written recipe?

sam


----------



## Bknitting (Oct 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> bknitting - where do i find the written recipe?
> 
> sam


It should be in the comments


----------



## Bknitting (Oct 2, 2011)

Ingredients are in the comments and when you watch the video I wright in there some steps that are needed


----------



## Bknitting (Oct 2, 2011)

I am not experienced in this. Is there any improvement that needs to be done?


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Have enjoyed reading everyone's comments. Recipes look good. Have always wanted to fix lamb but have to be able to buy it first. Need to go, have one of those ruffled scarfs to finish, am finding them hard to knit myself. Will be back later to catch up.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> kerryn said:
> 
> 
> > Dave---great recipes! My family loves lamb this way
> ...


That is a great snood, Dave :thumbup: Thanx very much for the link. Gotta make one a.s.a.p., it's colder than a well digger's butt in the Klondike here in OR, burrrrr!!!!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Greetings here from what is termed Sunny California.
My blood turns to ice crystals when you mention temps below freezing. However I once visited South Dakota at 40 degrees with windchill. I was not cold there and did well with just a sweater and scarf and gloves. I had taken a fur coat, but never used it in the month I was there. Most
of the natives kept their houses too warm for me and I had to keep going to the anterooms where there was no heat to recover. Tolerance of cold isn't measured on the farenheit or centegrade scales as the cold in one area is not the same as that experienced in other areas. Here in sunny ?
California I have been freezing wearing 4-5 layers of clothes to keep warm. The temp is supposedly 50-70 degrees
but it penetrates to the bone. I personally have been keeping my house in the 80s in order to feel even moderately warm. Also one day the temp drops to 40-50 degrees and the next it could be 90. I can't accomodate such severe swings in temp. Today the sun was out early
about 7:00 am and it is quite comfortable. I too am new to the tea party. I don't celebrate the holidays, but the senior center has been buzzing with people wanting me to teach them to crochet or knit. This year there was no summer stay cool and overcast most of the summer. So maybe that accounts for more people being interested in knitting and crocheting. Any way for myself I have knitted or crocheted several of the collar?neckwarmers that I have desribed using star stitch mostly in crochet or knitting. The collar has appendages on either end and ties with various shaped ties- the last one of the knitted maple leaf. I have made them in red with sparkle, blue with sparkle, varigated pastelles in baby colors and in denims, pink and white. I am now making one in varigated lavender and orchids. I also have given a few to some of the members of the senior center who dont knit or crochet. I also am quilting a butterfly quilt using quilting designing each as I go with various fabrics and colors. I am beginning a pastel afghan as well. So as always too many
irons in the fire. I was an avid dog person in the past breeding and showing to champship my shelties. I recently lost my last dog a toy poodle named Buddy that I rescued from those who could not tolerate his bad habits. Once properly loved, coddled and trained he was an exceedingly lovely pet and good company for me. I recently had my van stolen and so am without transportation here in Los Angeles the metropolis built upon the car. There is no viable transit system here only freeways that become parkways most of the day. I hope to replace my "buddy" soon with a dog that does not require so much grooming as this had become difficult for me. I haven't eaten lamb in years, but did not really care for it then, not liking the smell. It also\
is rare in our markets. The pudding recipes sound great.
To those of you knitting caps for chemo patients, as a rn. 
I send you Kudos as any comfort we can render to those suffering is a pleasure for all of us nurturers and isn't knitting such a nurturing art. To those who have lost love ones to that dreadful disease, realize that that disease often renders those who care for them even greater pain as we must survive through their last days, endure 
watching them in pain, and eventually thieir loss. It can be almost as devastating for those left behind as it is for those who succumb. Remembering them and the enrichment that their live brought to us, recalling all the good memories of them brings us solace and knowing that they
remain in the memory of a loving,caring God who never 
brought test to any of these, but who also observes the effects of the sin upon the perfect world of his creation and promises us life everlasting without pain or sorrow if we have faith in him and our ransomer, Christ. This at least comforts me. Looking forward to the tea party and the continuing friendship that Ive seen on this forum in the brief period since Ive been acquainted with it. 
Best wishes to all. Marlark Marge.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

1artist said:


> hi Dave, speaking of cranberries, this year for Thanksgiving I decided to use the recipe on the bag of berries and not cook them. Instead I made the Cranberry Salsa, and it was fabulous, I even use it with mayo on turkey sandwiches.
> 1 bag fresh cranberries, picked over and washed
> handful of fresh cilantro,
> juice of three limes, (you could use 1 rind also)
> ...


Thanks, I'm trying it out on the boys with their supper tonight, the spicier the better for them!

After writing out the receipt for cranberry jelly this morning I decided to make some this year and got the boys to pick three bags up for jelly and another for your salsa on the way home, but only if they were still on offer at half price. They were still £2/300g (£3.03 or US$4.74 per pound) which is dear enough, there's no way I'd pay the full price of £6.05 (U$9.48) per pound for them, that's ridiculous!

The boys had a fun workshop day, the two chums are full of wonder at seeing how race bikes are prepared, they weren't expecting it to look more like an operating theatre than a garage! Theyre currently all warming up with hot baths and mugs of Ribena, it's not quite freezing here n London, but close to it!

Dave


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

The pudding sounds great. When I lived in Santa Ynez, CA, I had a MD Barn rep come to the property for an estimate. We completed the barn late summer and when Christmas rolled around the rep came to the door with the best rum bundt cake I ever had. I am not a rum person, but this was so outstanding, I got the recipe and made one myself. Practially ate it myself also--good little breakfast treat. 
This practice contined, I bought fence, barn accessories (never done), and along came the cakes his wife made. 
A few years later the rep retired from the barn business and all over town (17,000 population in the whole Santa Ynez Valley) people were lamenting the loss of the Christmas Rum Bundt Cakes. Who knows how many people were blessed with this special treat. 
Maybe I can find the reciepe. Bet you can't eat just one piece. 
Karen


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > kerryn said:
> ...


I found this design for a _Grace Jones Cowl_ on the web, I think I'll make one for my _uber-cool_ secretary at the uni, she has a remarkably similar personality to the great diva!

http://www.pickles.no/grace-jones-cowl/

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Fresh Cranberry Fruit Salad

Here is a raw cranberry fruit salad, that needs no recipe and you can make it your own and differently every time. The only process that takes a little patience is cutting each cranberry in half or thirds. One can even process the cranberries differently if you wish. 


No recipe, but, basically, your ingredients list is cranberries any of the following: 

1 bag of cranberries (washed, cut in halves, or thirds, and covered with sugar 
Mini marshmallows

Optional ingredients: 
Apples
Grapes 
Oranges, or any other fresh fruit you have on hand, plus
Canned pineapple is fine in this dish 
Celery
Nuts


Method
Wash one bag of fresh cranberries and cut into halves or thirds (depending on how tart or sweet you wish them after mixing with sugar) 

Stir in and cover cranberries with one or more cups of granulated sugar to taste, and leave overnight in refrigerator. 

The next day add any fruit you have on hand. 

I like to just use the sugar and fruit juices and top this with miniature marshmallows for added sugar 

This fruit salad is tart and sweet and very pretty on the table. 

NOTE
I like to at least start with 
Apples
Grapes 

Oranges or any fruit you like, or canned pineapple works well,
plus Celery and/or Nuts if you are short of fruit, or as you wish to add for crunch. 


This can be served by itself or with a scoop of cottage cheese, or one can make a mayonnaise (Waldorf) salad dressing, if you wish.
As you can see it's very easy and as unique as we make it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I found this design for a _Grace Jones Cowl_ on the web, I think I'll make one for my _uber-cool_ secretary at the uni, she has a remarkably similar personality to the great diva!
> 
> http://www.pickles.no/grace-jones-cowl/
> 
> Dave


I saw that one and also thought about this one for some variegated yarn: http://cornflowerbluestudio.blogspot.com/2010/12/free-knitting-pattern-accordion-cowl.html

It's called a cowl but with enough length, it could certainly go over the head.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of scarves, DH and I are going to a Christmas party at church next week. We have the option of bringing a $10 gift. Bring one, get one. What is the opinion of the TP folks? Do you think a scarf would be worth that amount? If so, I can use some I've made and won't have to buy anything. Opinions, please!
> ...


 :shock: 
Must be in the water, my mixer died on me too, it just gave up. I guess I wore it out, poor thing. Oh well...as you said it's always something, but we doo muddle through. lol...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Must be in the water, my mixer died on me too, it just gave up. I guess I wore it out, poor thing. Oh well...as you said it's always something, but we doo muddle through. lol...


Yup! Mine's been a bit wobbly for a while now, but I was hoping it would make it through another season. Guess it's retiring, and I wish I could! Heh. I think I may just pick up a small cheaper one for now (this is my stand mixer that I got years ago--surprised it's lasted this long, frankly, the way I work it during the winter). I'll just have to look at some and see. I do actually think most of the things can be done by hand, though a certain DD of mine will be disappointed if there's no divinity--lovely stuff but a real pain to make.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is ribena?

sam


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

DorisT said:


> jmai5421, the headhuggers.com website has lots of chemo hat patterns, for both men and women. The popular one is made with fun fur and looks like a wig.
> 
> Red Heart Soft is a nice yarn and is available in bright colors. I bought some Caron Dazzleaire for $2 a ball recently that feels like angora -- it's acrylic and nylon. It was on sale at A.C. Moore for some reason; maybe the color was discontinued.
> 
> Have you tried doing a Search on KP for patterns?


Not yet, but I will. I bought some Lion Brand Amazing, Caron soft and Bernat baby softee. I will search KP and the web for suitable patterns for the type of yarn. I want them to fit. lThe Caron will be easy it it worsted weignt. I think that Amazing is too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Not yet, but I will. I bought some Lion Brand Amazing, Caron soft and Bernat baby softee. I will search KP and the web for suitable patterns for the type of yarn. I want them to fit. lThe Caron will be easy it it worsted weignt. I think that Amazing is too.


Where did you find the Amazing? I looked at Joanns but they didn't have it (haven't had time to go to Hobby Lobby yet).


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Not yet, but I will. I bought some Lion Brand Amazing, Caron soft and Bernat baby softee. I will search KP and the web for suitable patterns for the type of yarn. I want them to fit. lThe Caron will be easy it it worsted weignt. I think that Amazing is too.
> ...


I got todays at Michaels, but have some for a sweater that I got at Hobby Lobby. My sweater will be glacier bay (color). It is a cowl sweater featured in a KAL with Lion Brand (on their web site). I got the yarn but did not keep up with the project. Now I am left to finish it on my own. The yarn is soft so thought it would make a nice chemo cap.
I want to do the chemo cap or caps first. Her cancer does not sound good. Most of her lymph nodes were involved. But with God's help miracles do happen. Read 
Heaven is for Real by Todd Burpo.
_


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a KitchenAid stand mixer that I've used for most of my adult life, and it still looks and acts new. I break the rules, too, about how much bread dough I should make in it. It has done so well that I also got a KitchenAid hand mixer.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sam...Ribena is a drink made from blackcurrants....very beneficial to health...children thrive on it.I buy the "toothkind" one for my grandsons .


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I have a KitchenAid stand mixer that I've used for most of my adult life, and it still looks and acts new. I break the rules, too, about how much bread dough I should make in it. It has done so well that I also got a KitchenAid hand mixer.


That's what mine is too...it's about 12 years old, I think.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna, if you don't get the recipe for pineapple upside-down cake, I have one that is probably as old as your Mom's. I've been wanting to make one for a long time so I'll have to make it, too.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > kerryn said:
> ...


That's what I thought of when Dave mentioned snood. He doesn't have enough hair to fill that kind.

I've read where the oldfashioned snoods from the 40's and 50's are made for Civil War reenactments, too.


----------



## joyceann (Oct 16, 2011)

I am so happy to hear all the positive comments. I fell at school and injured my left hand. I didn't realize how much I use that hand when I am knitting. I have to try though, I have an order for 2 scarves out of pom pom yarn for Christmas. Have way through one.

Have a great day and week.

Joyce


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bknitting said:


> I am not experienced in this. Is there any improvement that needs to be done?


I think they are great! I would have no idea how to make a video . . . or even if that's what you still call them. Well done and the recipes look great. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Karena said:


> The pudding sounds great. When I lived in Santa Ynez, CA, I had a MD Barn rep come to the property for an estimate. We completed the barn late summer and when Christmas rolled around the rep came to the door with the best rum bundt cake I ever had. I am not a rum person, but this was so outstanding, I got the recipe and made one myself. Practially ate it myself also--good little breakfast treat.
> This practice contined, I bought fence, barn accessories (never done), and along came the cakes his wife made.
> A few years later the rep retired from the barn business and all over town (17,000 population in the whole Santa Ynez Valley) people were lamenting the loss of the Christmas Rum Bundt Cakes. Who knows how many people were blessed with this special treat.
> Maybe I can find the reciepe. Bet you can't eat just one piece.
> Karen


PLease find it - sounds lovely!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sorlenna, if you don't get the recipe for pineapple upside-down cake, I have one that is for it for a long time so I'll have to make it, too.


I feel certain I have my mother's recipe tucked away in my notebook--it's really just a basic cake with the pineapples laid out. No one here likes it but me (well, I should say DD doesn't care for it and BF can't eat it), though, so I may have to try just a half recipe. At least I have all the ingredients now...thought I wasn't going to find cherries yesterday!

I'll check Hobby Lobby for that yarn; I've been wanting to try it, even being a little wary of wool, but usually the only day I can get out is Sunday and they're closed. They really do have the best yarn selection nearby (my fav LYS is across town).


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna, if you don't get the recipe for pineapple upside-down cake, I have one that is for it for a long time so I'll have to make it, too.
> ...


I really goofed on my reply to you, but didn't notice it right away. I edited it and now it makes sense. How can anyone not like pineapple upside down cake? I like anything with pineapple in it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is ribena?
> 
> sam


It's the leading brand of blackcurrant cordial in the UK and has been made for over 70 years. Originally it was an essential vitamin C supplement for children, wartime and post-war rationing were a big problem in the UK. It is delicious and mixes exceedingly well with dark rum, although most people get the taste for it mixed with hot water as a warming bedtime drink. A link to the website:

http://www.ribena.co.uk/

and a fun article on finger knitting:

http://blog.ribena.co.uk/posts/finger-knitting-fun/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=finger-knitting-fun

It's great on a cold Winter night.

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I really goofed on my reply to you, but didn't notice it right away. I edited it and now it makes sense. How can anyone not like pineapple upside down cake? I like anything with pineapple in it.


I figured it was something like that and I did get the gist of it.  It's just not DD's favorite, and I can't make it sugar free without buying an entire pineapple, which is rather pricey at this time of year (and I'd have to leave out the cherries, too). So it's all for ME, mwah haha. :twisted:


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KNITTWITTIBE said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

The Cranberry Salsa works great with Tacos, the gannets allowed me a small taste. Definitely going on the menu for race days, I'll have to get some more berries and freeze them, I've been told!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I'd be lost without my inherited _Kenwood Chef_ still going strong since 1972. I think they're the best ever and they guarantee they'll never be obsolete, parts are still available for 1950s machines, if only other manufacturers took the same approach!

Dave


----------



## Bknitting (Oct 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Bknitting said:
> 
> 
> > I am not experienced in this. Is there any improvement that needs to be done?
> ...


When I started to experiment with wool dying. There were so many interesting colors. So I decided to put my first video on youtube. It took me a week to make a 35 seconds video. Then I try again. It was hard. Now I fill inspired. I want to live something for my children.

This is my very first video.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doris - you know you are going to have to share the recipe now that you mentioned it. lol

sam



DorisT said:


> Sorlenna, if you don't get the recipe for pineapple upside-down cake, I have one that is probably as old as your Mom's. I've been wanting to make one for a long time so I'll have to make it, too.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

You're a temptress Doris, pineapple pud is on the menu for 'afters' tomorrow!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Bknitting said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Bknitting said:
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> You're a temptress Doris, pineapple pud is on the menu for 'afters' tomorrow!
> 
> Dave


I missed this one. What page? I'm not having any luck going back through. Sorry.


----------



## GrandyGail (Nov 27, 2011)

Are you allergic to penicillen. A lot of these animals are force fed for fat growing and are given penicillen so that they don't get sick. Because their systems are compromised from forced feeding they get sick more easily and if they are not taken off of penicillen 28 days before slaughter then they still have the penicillen residue in their systems which transfer into the bodies of those alergic to penicillen.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Dave Thanks for the reminder, snood. Forgot about those. Both the cowl and snood would make wonderful travel accesories. 
My next project! 
Karen


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > You're a temptress Doris, pineapple pud is on the menu for 'afters' tomorrow!
> ...


Doris mentioned Pineapple Upside-Down Cake and I immediately thought of Pineapple Pud for tomorrow.

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > jmai5421, the headhuggers.com website has lots of chemo hat patterns, for both men and women. The popular one is made with fun fur and looks like a wig.
> ...


Amazing has a lovely feel. I have not knitted with it, though the oldest of our group made a lovely soft afghan. I'm looking forward to using it. I like it because it is half wool, but that might be a negative for some.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I really goofed on my reply to you, but didn't notice it right away. I edited it and now it makes sense. How can anyone not like pineapple upside down cake? I like anything with pineapple in it.
> ...


You can get canned pineapple with no sugar added.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Hello all - I can't believe it's time for another Tea Party. I love the recipe for herb crusted lamb and must try it some time. I just wanted to share my husband's ideas for entertaining his parents tomorrow - he's supposed to be cooking, as I've been working crazy hours. Well, today he went shopping for tomorrow (forget about eating the rest of the week - he did!). Lunch will be: French Onion Soup to start, then Lasagna, followed by Christmas Pudd. He bought ingredients for soup, half the ingredients for lasagna but nothing to accompany it (salad?), and his mum's bring the Christmas Pudd. Thank goodness I could jig the recipe a bit for the lasagna to prepare it tonight, and thank goodness the supermarket is open tomorrow! Bless him, he did try. I think maybe falling asleep on the sofa yesterday when researching a menu from various cookbooks didn't exactly help him. Wish me luck with the in-laws. It's our 'Christmas' with them. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> You can get canned pineapple with no sugar added.


I looked at every can on the shelf...no go here. I may look at the world market next time I go if I remember. Oh, that reminds me, Dave, last time we were there, I saw Weetabix and remembered there was a posting way back for a cake or bread using that. I didn't get any that day, but now I know where to find it if I want it!

On the Amazing yarn--I'm wondering if I can use it, as it wooly; I will give it my "test" (I rub it in the inside of my arm and then walk around the store a bit to see if I start getting itchy--if not, I can probably use it). And we shall see what we shall see!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Before you ask, Pineapple Pud is a simple 'Two Two Two and an Egg' receipt, so loved by us Brits. Really simple and very tasty, perfect for this time of year. I'll need two for four boys, they're gannets, three is a possibilty!

*Pineapple Pudding*

*Ingredients:*
4 canned pineapple rings, drained and patted dry
2 oz (55g) caster sugar
2 oz (55g) butter
2 oz (55g) self-raising flour, sifted
1 large egg, beaten
gated zest of one lemon

*Method:*
Lightly grease a one-pint (half litre) heat-proof pudding basin and line with the pineapple, set aside.

Cream together the sugar and the butter until fluffy, then beat in the lemon zest and egg, dont't worry if it splits a bit, this isn't a problem. Mix in the flour.

Working quickly, spoon the mixture into the pudding basin and cover with a piece of buttered foil with a pleat for expansion.

Steam for one-and-a-half to two hours. Turn out and serve hot with custard.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I'll find the recipe after dinner this evening. It's very simple, but sooo good!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Dole has pineapple canned with just juice. Del Monte too. Is that too much sugar?

Ooooh how could anybody not love a pineapple upside down cake? It makes me want to run in the kitchen and make one, but I so really don't need to eat cake for maybe the next year or so.

The recipes this week are great. The cranberry ones in particular, I think. Dave, your price for cranberries sounds high to me, but I haven't bought any this year. I'm going to check on that. Everything else in the grocery store rose in price when gas was so expensive and none of it has gone back down.

On those lines, how about the tiny amount of tuna in a can these days? Anybody sad about that besides me?


----------



## kwiltcrazy (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi, Here's my recipe for Pineapple Upside Down Cake (sometimes I substitute peach halves for the pineapple)

Topping:
1/4 cup margarine
2/3 cup brown sugar
5 tinned pineapple slices (reserve 1/2 cup syrup)
5 maraschino cherries

Cake Batter:
1.5 cups all purpose flour
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 cup margarine
1 tsp vanilla extract
1/2 cup granulated sugar
1 egg

Instructions:
- for the topping, heat the margarine in a 8x8x2 inch baking pan; blend in the brown sugar and spread evenly. Arrange the pineapple slices on top of the brown sugar mixture with a cherry in the centre of each slice. Set aside.

- for the cake batter, mix the flour and baking powder together; set aside

- cream the margaine with the vanilla extract. Add the sugar gradually, creaming until fluffy. Add egg and beat thoroughly. Add the dry ingredients and the reserved pineapple syrup to the moist mixture.

- pour the cake batter over the pineapple slices and spread evenly to the edges of the pan.

- Bake at 350 degrees F about 45 minutes, or until cake tests as done.

- remove from oven; let stand 1 to 2 minutes in the pan on a wire rack. Using a spatula, loosen cake from sides of pan and invert onto a serving plate. Allow the pan to remain over the cake 1 to 2 minutes so that the syrup will drain onto the cake. Remove the pan. Serve warm or cool.

Enjoy!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I thought this link would be quite appropriate to share with you all... because it's a Tea Party: http://www.patonsyarns.com/pattern.php

I'm going to make the "cardigan" cozy. Have fun!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everybody, so good to be back among friends! This week I have been preparing for next year's "Great Yarn Diet", by buying as much yarn as I could carry. I've set a goal of not buying any more yarn (after the new year) until I have a place to put it. Right now, my tiny apartment is in danger of sinking into the area below due to the weight of all my yarn and fabrics. At least I won't be bored for a while!!
> ...


Absolutely, especially if handknitted/crocheted. Just the yarn alone probably cost over $10. Someone will be getting a bargain.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

If you're planning to entertain for the holidays, here's a recipe for a Cheese Ball that you may want to try. There are lots of cheese ball recipes out there, and some of them have fewer ingredients, but we like this one. If the recipe is too large for you, you could even wrap 1/2 or 1/4 the recipe and give it as a gift.

Cheese Ball

12 oz.cream cheese
5 oz. jar Kraft Old English Sharp cheese
4 oz. blue cheese
6 oz. processed cheese food (Velveeta)
1 tsp onion juice (or 1/2 small onion)
1 cup chopped pecans (or walnuts)
1 cup chopped parsley (I usually use the dried)

Allow cheeses to reach room temperature. Mix well by hand or use food processor if you have one. Add onion or juice; mix well.

Combine nuts and parsley; add 1/2 of nut mixture to cheese mixture and mix well. Chill until firm enough to shape into a ball (about 30 mins.); roll in remaining nut mixture. Chill until firm (about 1 hour).

Place in center of large tray. Arrange red apple wedges, clusters of red and green grapes, crackers, ice-box rye toast, etc., around it.

Note: You can form the mixture into as many balls as you wish. I've even frozen part of the recipe after the balls are shaped. I don't know if the Kraft or Velveeta cheeses are available outside the USA, but you could probably substitute other cheeses.

This is from a 1966 cookbook published by the gas company here in Northern VA. They used to have free cooking demos around the holidays and you'd get a free cookbook if you attended.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Dole has pineapple canned with just juice. Del Monte too. Is that too much sugar?
> 
> Ooooh how could anybody not love a pineapple upside down cake? It makes me want to run in the kitchen and make one, but I so really don't need to eat cake for maybe the next year or so.
> 
> ...


A couple of years ago cranberries were hailed as a 'superfood' high in anti-oxidants &c. Demand rose and the dark forces of the _Palaces of Hell_ raised their prices accordingly. They did the same thing with blueberries, this Summer they were £1.75/150g (US$8.30/lb). No I didn't buy any to make jam!

Dave


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Maybe off the subject, but I knitted and gave a pair of fingerless gloves to a friend. Her apt. is quite chilly and since she had spoken about how cold her hands are inside, I made them for her and she just LOVES them. Meanwhile, I had a letter from the north of the U.S. who complains about how cold her hands are indoors now & suggested fingerless gloves. I received a letter from her today & she could NOT imagine wearing something so "cumbersome" in her home. Whew! I'm glad I didn't knit her a pair to send to her. And to Dave, your recipes sound awesome. You must be a marvelous chef.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I forgot to say that the one about fingerless gloves is the first time I have been on the Tea Party. Love it. And now, here is an easy and yummy sweet treat named: "Holiday Trash".
1-12 oz. box of Crispix cereal
2 cups peanuts (or nuts of your choice)
2 cups small bow pretzels (bow is the shape of the pretzel)
2 cups M&Ms (opt.)
1 pkg. Almond Bark
(chocolate, butterscotch or vanilla)
cherry flavored craisins(opt)

In a large bowl, mix the cereal, peanuts, pretzels & M&Ms. Melt the Almond Bark according to instructions on pkg. Pour over cereal mixture and mix well until most pieces are coated. Pour mixture out on to wax paper that is about 3 ft. by 2 ft area. With your spoon, lay it out pretty much in a single layer. Some of them will be stuck together, but that's all right. Let it cool until it sets up. It's ready to enjoy. (I copied this as it was given to me.) It is really very good and a big hit with folks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

81 bright eyes - welcome to the tea party - and thank you for the yummy recipe. please join in often. we go all week so be sure to check in from time to time - and then on friday - three o'clock est fireball dave from london starts a new tea party. great fun.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Maybe off the subject, but I knitted and gave a pair of fingerless gloves to a friend. Her apt. is quite chilly and since she had spoken about how cold her hands are inside, I made them for her and she just LOVES them. Meanwhile, I had a letter from the north of the U.S. who complains about how cold her hands are indoors now & suggested fingerless gloves. I received a letter from her today & she could NOT imagine wearing something so "cumbersome" in her home. Whew! I'm glad I didn't knit her a pair to send to her. And to Dave, your recipes sound awesome. You must be a marvelous chef.


I do know and understand about the lady stating she could NOT imagine wearing something so "cumbersome" in her home. I too am that way because of the weakness in my muscles. Some days I can not even wear my watch or rings because my muscles will not be able to deal with the added weight of them. Not every one of us enjoy good and perfect health -- we can only do what we can and do things to make our own life easier to live, and to perhaps pass on a little kindness without judging. BTW, I am someone who lives north of the US.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Maybe off the subject, but I knitted and gave a pair of fingerless gloves to a friend. Her apt. is quite chilly and since she had spoken about how cold her hands are inside, I made them for her and she just LOVES them. Meanwhile, I had a letter from the north of the U.S. who complains about how cold her hands are indoors now & suggested fingerless gloves. I received a letter from her today & she could NOT imagine wearing something so "cumbersome" in her home. Whew! I'm glad I didn't knit her a pair to send to her. And to Dave, your recipes sound awesome. You must be a marvelous chef.


I love short-finger gloves, I get through at least two pairs every Winter, they're essential in an unheated garage when I'm looking after my bikes.

I'm no chef, my receipts are just simple home-cooking. I do love food though, I also have teenage son and his best friend, our semi-permanent house guest, to cook for; otherwise known as _The Gannets_, they inhale food and convert it into pure energy!

Dave


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh my, Dave, that sounds scrumptious. If I can find the castor sugar I will give it a try. Edith


FireballDave said:


> Before you ask, Pineapple Pud is a simple 'Two Two Two and an Egg' receipt, so loved by us Brits. Really simple and very tasty, perfect for this time of year. I'll need two for four boys, they're gannets, three is a possibilty!
> 
> *Pineapple Pudding*
> 
> ...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I sure do miss the days when I had ten or twelve sons. They all called me Mom, anyway. Oh My Gosh the food they put away - but they still weren't up there with the teen girls.

Brighteyes, hello, welcome. Any fingerless gloves going unwanted would be wanted here. A great invention! I wear mine all winter. Holiday Trash sounds like something we'd have here, where one of the favorites is "chicken glop."


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I made a tuna salad for lunch sandwiches the other day and all I got was enough for three sandwiches. I could have stretched it to four but no one would have been able to taste anything but the mayo. DS needs 2 for his lunch so I only ate one. I am trying to shed some pounds so it was probably for the best. It does irk me, however. Tuna used to be the go to for meals on a frugal budget. Not anymore. Edith


wannabear said:


> Dole has pineapple canned with just juice. Del Monte too. Is that too much sugar?
> 
> Ooooh how could anybody not love a pineapple upside down cake? It makes me want to run in the kitchen and make one, but I so really don't need to eat cake for maybe the next year or so.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Holiday Trash sounds like something we'd have here, where one of the favorites is "chicken glop."


wannabear - now you are going to need to find the recipe - lol.

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> I forgot to say that the one about fingerless gloves is the first time I have been on the Tea Party. Love it. And now, here is an easy and yummy sweet treat named: "Holiday Trash".
> 1-12 oz. box of Crispix cereal
> 2 cups peanuts (or nuts of your choice)
> 2 cups small bow pretzels (bow is the shape of the pretzel)
> ...


Welcome to the Tea Party! All receipts are welcome, especially the easy ones! _The Gannets_ have just read yours, I'm told the required ingredients will be available to me following their dawn 'croissant run' tomorrow. I've reminded them they aren't helpless and I don't have a monopoly on the kitchen!

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I love blueberries and in the past have bought piles of them at the farmer's market for my freezer, but not this year. I was too lazy to go over there before all the good stuff was gone! Now I buy Dole, waiting for next summer. I eat so many anti-oxidant foods that I should be glowing and turning back the clock, but I don't see it in the mirror.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Sam, the recipe was there. I think our letters are crossing in the mail.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

OKay, got me. I know how to do Pineapple or Peach Upside Down Cake, but have not for years. They always look so special. I happen to have a large jar of Amish Wedding peaches from Millersburg, Ohio, beautify things, very sweet, sold here at country stores in So. CA. I will use them. Have you tried using a iron skillet? It is the way Grandma did it. Looks good on a round cake plate also. 
Karen


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Oh my, Dave, that sounds scrumptious. If I can find the castor sugar I will give it a try. Edith


Caster sugar is also known as _superfine sugar_ outside the UK. It's simply a smaller crystalline sugar than the standard, you can use ordinary granulated, it just takes a bit more work when creaming it with the butter to bring it to a light fluffy consistency.

Dave


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot to say that the one about fingerless gloves is the first time I have been on the Tea Party. Love it. And now, here is an easy and yummy sweet treat named: "Holiday Trash".
> ...


Dave

You are an absolute riot. I laughed so hard I fell off the chair. Yes I know about how boys can eat. When your fridge is empty, the cupboards are bear and you have no money then they have had enough.

But here is something that might help fill them up a bit.

Gypsy Sunflowers

This is enough for 1 person and maybe a dog.

Ingredients

2 egg
2 slices of buttered bread. Butter both sides

Cut a round hole in the bread. Also put the piece that came out of the hole in the pan. Put bread in hot pan. Break egg in to the hole and cook the way you like. When cooked put in plate and watch them inhale it.

Hi to the lads. Pug


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

A very simple desert my mother used to make for the Sunday afternoon family get togethers was a pinapple whip cream concoction. You line a spring form pan with Lady Fingeers.Bottom and sides. Drain a large can of crushed pineapple. Cover the bottom of the prepared pan with the drained fruit. Thicken the juice with corn starch and pour over the pineapple. When cool pile on sweetened whipped cream or Cool Whip. Yum! Edith


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my, Dave, that sounds scrumptious. If I can find the castor sugar I will give it a try. Edith
> ...


In Canada it is called Berry Sugar.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Pug, you left out the bacon.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pug, I believe that your breakfast egg/toast dish is called egg in nest. A quick breakfast dish that goes well with bacon or ham or sausage! I fry up the one side of the bread first, then flip, and crack the egg into it. Cover with a lid for two minutes and your egg/toast is done!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Dave. I thought it was some flavored sugar like vanilla sugar. Silly me. Edith


FireballDave said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my, Dave, that sounds scrumptious. If I can find the castor sugar I will give it a try. Edith
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Pug, with my lot, that's a 'light snack! They really love something called 'Dresden Patties', similar idea, but with a beef filling. I'll get round to typing up the receipt one day, it's a winner!

Dave


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi all from sunny Calif. I left a message but I didnt see it. Maybe it will show up later. Pineapple upside down cake used to be my own special birthday cake. I made a similar recipe that could be made in the microwave, but don't remember all the instructions. I do remember that it called for pecans also my favorite and tucked between the pineapple slices and space, they tasted great. Everyone who sees my neckwarmers/collars wants one. I could abandon all my persona needs to knit for all of them. I offer to teach all who would like to learn as they are very simple. 
My computer freezes often and then I cant pick up all that's going on, but have enjoyed so much your tea party last weekend and have joined again. Hope this finds all \
well with all of you. Today the weather here is perfect. I ve turned the furnace down to 76 and it has remained off all afternoon while my computer was frozen. Hope to join you again later.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Pug, you left out the bacon.


There is no bacon in the recipe. But if you want to put bacon them go for it.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

That's Cowboy Eggs, according to the Boy Scouts.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

This recipe was given to me by my daughter in laws mum. They made it when they went camping with the children. . And there is no bacon or anything else. If you can eat more than that well you doing better than I am in the eating department. As two slices is all I can eat. And I also cook one slice for the dog, it sundays mornings breakfast. Pug.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Pug, with my lot, that's a 'light snack! They really love something called 'Dresden Patties', similar idea, but with a beef filling. I'll get round to typing up the receipt one day, it's a winner!
> 
> Dave


Dave I think I can get the idea for Dresden patties. Might give it a go. Yes I can imagine with the gannets. Yes wouldn't last long. With 2 of them. 8 eggs. and a loaf of bread and thats just for starts. Pug


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Right about the tune $$$. I go to COSTCO wholesale and get 10 or 12 cans. COSTCO has good quility at about 60% of the grocery store cost. Just cook for 2 but it goes. I think all of us need to take a look at "homemade" vs "storebought" these days. It is so easy to grab and run. 
K


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

That type of sugar is sold in Finland also. They have half a dozen types of baking flour. Never did distinguish, not that fine tuned of a baker. I can tell the USA one thing you must take to the Baltic--a good Crisco can because I bought all types of baking marrgarrinni (?) and it was all that, margarine. If finally gave up and made my pumpkin pies with graham cracker crust. Not the same. So I settled for a pumpkin custard type thing in little Pyrex cups. 
k


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I forgot to mention - for the Cheese Ball recipe, if you make it a couple of days in advance of when you need it, the flavors have a chance to blend together.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Pecans in Upside Down Cake, great idea. I just put those cherries in the middle and have not thought about nuts. Always have walnuts left from Christmas. 
Good ideas from you. 
Karen in Westlake Village, CA


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's my recipe for Pineapple Upside-Down Cake (similar to the one already posted, but slightly different.) 

Pineapple Upside-down Cake

Melt 1/3 cup butter in heavy 10" skillet or baking dish, Sprinkle 1/2 cup brown sugar evenly over butter. Arrange drained pineapple slices on the butter-sugar coating, garnish with maraschino cherries in center of slices and pecan halves in empty spaces.

Cake Batter:

Beat until thick and lemon-colored (5 min.)

2 eggs

Gradually beat in

2/3 cup sugar

Beat in all at once

6 T juice from pineapple
1 tsp vanilla flavoring

Sift together and beat in all at once

1 cup sifted all-purpose flour
1/3 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt

Pour cake batter over fruit. Bake in 350F oven for 45 minutes until wooden pick inserted into center of cake comes out clean. Immediately turn upside down on serving plate. Do not remove pan for a few minutes. Brown sugar mixture will run down over cake instead of clinging to pan. Serve warm with plain or whipped cream.

(Cool Whip hadn't been invented yet when this recipe was written.)

This is from Betty Crocker's Picture Cook Book, 1950


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Karena said:


> OKay, got me. I know how to do Pineapple or Peach Upside Down Cake, but have not for years. They always look so special. I happen to have a large jar of Amish Wedding peaches from Millersburg, Ohio, beautify things, very sweet, sold here at country stores in So. CA. I will use them. Have you tried using a iron skillet? It is the way Grandma did it. Looks good on a round cake plate also.
> Karen


Karen, I use my cast iron skillet when I make pineapple upside-down cake.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sorlenna, if you don't get the recipe for pineapple upside-down cake, I have one that is probably as old as your Mom's. I've been wanting to make one for a long time so I'll have to make it, too.


Here is a very old recipe for Upside Down Cake. It's from a book from 1947!!!
Makes one 9 inch cake.
3tbs. butter
3/4 cup brown sugar
1-1/2 cups sliced apples, apricots,peaches or pineapple (may use canned pineapple)
1/3 cup shortening
1/2 cup sugar
1 egg, beaten
1-1/2 cups sifted CAKE flour
1/2 tsp. salt
2-1/2 tsps. baking powder
3/4 cup water
1 tsp. vanilla

Melt butter in baking pan. Add brown sugar and stir until melted. Let cool.
Place sliced fruit over sugar mixture.
Cream shortening while slowly adding sugar. Add beaten egg and beat mixture thoroughly. Sift flour, salt and baking powder together. Add to sugar mixture alternately with the water. Beat well. Add vanilla.
Pour the batter over the sliced fruit.
Bake in 350 oven 40 to 50 minutes.
Turn out on cake plate and serve warm with whipped cream if desired.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

81brighteyes, I like the sound of your Holiday Trash recipe. The name is catchy! I know a couple of grandsons who'd gobble that up in no time.

They have always liked Puppy Chow. If anyone wants the recipe, just holler. Similar, but a little different.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

BSH said:


> The only thing needed yet is a place mat for a lovely table dressing.
> http://www.piece-by-piece.net/PDF/DBKN_PEACHYKEENPLACEMAT.pdf


I love this! Great project for next year!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> 81 bright eyes - welcome to the tea party - and thank you for the yummy recipe. please join in often. we go all week so be sure to check in from time to time - and then on friday - three o'clock est fireball dave from london starts a new tea party. great fun.
> 
> sam


Thank you so much. I surely have enjoyed all the comments, recipes, etc., etc. Wonderful tea party, but I miss the delicious scones!!!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

One of my great nephews just asked for this the other day. I made one with a cake mix , but I definitely will do this one when I go there fore Christmas. Thanks.



kwiltcrazy said:


> Hi, Here's my recipe for Pineapple Upside Down Cake (sometimes I substitute peach halves for the pineapple)
> 
> Topping:
> 1/4 cup margarine
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

OOoooh, another one, I'll have to have my own bake-off. :O) 
I may even try this with other fruit. Thanks, Doris, 
Btw, Doris, your comment about the webcam was very funny 



81brighteyes said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna, if you don't get the recipe for pineapple upside-down cake, I have one that is probably as old as your Mom's. I've been wanting to make one for a long time so I'll have to make it, too.
> ...


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

Eurika!!! I'm pretty sure this is the recipe I have been searching for for years. My original Betty Crocker cookbook was replaced with a later more deluxe edition, probably in the 60's, and of course by the time I realized the recipe was gone I couldn't remember the edition it had been in. I really like the cake texture of this one. I have tried quite a few through the years but never found one I like as well. I don't do much baking any more but I may have to make the extra efffort!!! PatSam



DorisT said:


> Here's my recipe for Pineapple Upside-Down Cake (similar to the one already posted, but slightly different.)
> 
> Pineapple Upside-down Cake
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheila K (Nov 15, 2011)

I love Lamb....leg of lamb is my Christmas dinner this year by lots of my families request..


----------



## Sheila K (Nov 15, 2011)

I love Lamb....leg of lamb is my Christmas dinner this year by lots of my families request..


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Got to go as there is a thunder storm coming my way. Bye Pug


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kwiltcrazy said:


> Hi, Here's my recipe for Pineapple Upside Down Cake (sometimes I substitute peach halves for the pineapple)


We use the round pan for ours (no, haven't found my recipe yet, but you all seem to be doing just fine without it), and someone else mentioned an iron skillet--that's how my great-grandmother made just about everything. Her biscuits...oh, they were amazing. She cooked on a wood stove most of her life--refused to have anything modern.

For you blueberry lovers (can't stand 'em myself), guess what I saw when we were out tonight? Queen Anne Cordial Blueberries--yes, like the cordial cherries, but with blueberries. Even DD (who gets all the blueberries around here) said those sound gross.

We called that egg cooked in the bread Joe-in-the-Hole. No idea why!

So we went to Hobby Lobby and I found a few skeins of Amazing--of course, most were sold out and so I did not find the color I wanted. Besides that, it seemed the prices were higher than online, so I'm going to do a little more research. It did pass the "arm test," though, which was surprising and good news--so we'll see. I looked at the Patons lace as well--wanted the variegated--but of course they were out. DD did find something really cool, though. It's Bernat, called "Knit or Knot Bella." This stuff is SOFT! It's eyelash yarn; DD chose purple and I'll make her a scarf as part of her Christmas.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

And this is called Eggs in a Nest in Indiana. So glad you posted something we all love, and relate to for fun.



wannabear said:


> That's Cowboy Eggs, according to the Boy Scouts.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oops...somehow sent before I had finished! To continue...I was thinking it would make wonderful chemo wiggies if one were so inclined. It's 65.5 yds/60 meters for $9.99. We also got another one that has 2.5 yds of color coordinated yarns of different textures; it's called Knit or Knot Jessie. We got orange and I'll make her friend a scarf (she loves orange and DD is going out East for a visit in early January). So not a fruitless trip, even though I didn't find what I went after. Isn't that always the way it is?


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I went away for a couple of hours and came back to a whirlwind of postings!!! I'm having the same thing tht Doris had earlier. "Changing subjects, etc." 

Doris, I laughed at your jokes and copied your recipes into my documents. This has been fun, and I'm settling down now having a Rob Roy, as suggested by Dave a few tea parties ago. I didn't have bitters, but it's very good now. What would the bitters have done? I guess I'll just have to try again next week with the full recipe.  Darn 

Somehow, your references to old cookbooks reminded me of when I was first married. I could cook a little, but my mother in law gave me a Fannie Farmer cookbook. That thing was so detailed that it almost told me what cabinet to look in for the salt  That's when I found out that "if you can read, you can cook." It was a very good start.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

You are right, "reserve 1/2 cup juice" for the cake according to my Betty Crocker 1962 edition. I now have three, '85 ed. and a limited 2005 Breast Cancer Edition. The '62 has a chapter on Jiffy Cookng. Little did we know we would be zapping dinner in the microwave. It also calls for pineapple chunks or tidbits. Guess we were geared to be the home economists then. 
I do remember when I was very young making the cakes, sometimes using leftover batter just sort of imrovising in a small skillet. 
I have to admist I use a pkg mix now for cakes. I bake so infrequently, my ingredients go flat. 
Another interesting cake is the Coconut Fruit Cocktail Cake. It uses a can of fruit cocktail, mashed, reserve the juice for the cake. Add to a yellow cake, or 1/2 vanilla-1/2 strawberry mix, for a pretty pink that doesn't take over, and top with coconut. When I deliver it as "Fruit Cake" everyone looks startled. No, it is very moist, extra oil, less water, use the juice. I bake in glass. I can find the recipe if interested. But then, owning one of the early Betty Crocker's, you may already know it. 
Karen


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I have always thought the egg in the center of bread was called the "Toad in the Hole." Comes from UK I think. Maybe your family didn't like the sound of "Toad" at the table. I agree. Maybe Chick in the Hole? 
Karen


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Late to the party but as usual it looks like everyone is having a good time. My DH and I went to one of the farmers markets this morning and bought some great fresh farm to our table produce. Some of the stall holders drive 3 hours or more to get here. They have their regular customers and the greatings and chatter is a bit like the old time corner store. I buy little tomatoes that are so sweet with just the right amount of acidy bite. These little tomatoes rarely make the trip home.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I know what you mean about the tomatoes. Same goes fro grapes, right?
K


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I have several cast iron pans. You know, you can't wash them too much. Have to leave a little oil in there. (Please don't say 'yuck'.) My first mother in law put a cap on our whole big mess by saying "I'll never have a cast iron pan in this house again!" It's pretty funny now.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I once had a best friend and roomate who tried to help me out by clenaing my iron skillet. I thought it was funny, poor thing took steel wool to it. I reseasoned it, like when it was new. Put oil on it and bake in the oven. I never taste iron. Those thing are great, never break a yoke while filpping. These non stick thing are good now that we are not supposed to be cooking eggs in bacon grease. Just doesn't taste the same without the grease. 
I sound like Paula Deen. 
K


----------



## YoMaMi (Jan 19, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > I have a KitchenAid stand mixer that I've used for most of my adult life, and it still looks and acts new. I break the rules, too, about how much bread dough I should make in it. It has done so well that I also got a KitchenAid hand mixer.
> ...


My Kitchenaid mixer as at least 40 years old and is still chugging along. I keep hoping it will die so I can get one of the shiny new one with all the bells and whistles. But in the meantime I'll keep using mine. My grandchildren (should I ever have any) will probably be using it to make cookie dough after I'm gone.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, Do I remember correctly that you make a cranberry jelly? If so, I would love the recipe. I thought about that when I made my peanut butter and grape jelly sandwich. Thought cranberry might be good!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

karena - silly girl - of course we (i) want the recipe. lol

sam


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> kwiltcrazy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Here's my recipe for Pineapple Upside Down Cake (sometimes I substitute peach halves for the pineapple)
> ...


I love the Patons lace, especially the colors. I'm using some in the afghan I'm knitting and used some in the last one too.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Several of you have mentioned how much your boys eat, and it reminded me of another example. This one, however, is about girls! When my DD was in high school she was on the volleyball team. They would have a dinner at someone's house the day before the game. When it was my turn, I couldn't believe how much food those girls put away! I thought I had bought way to much lasagna and salad for leftovers, but it was not enough. I sure miss those days!


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Several of you have mentioned how much your boys eat, and it reminded me of another example. This one, however, is about girls! When my DD was in high school she was on the volleyball team. They would have a dinner at someone's house the day before the game. When it was my turn, I couldn't believe how much food those girls put away! I thought I had bought way to much lasagna and salad for leftovers, but it was not enough. I sure miss those days!


pammie. My mum always said I put away more than the boys. Don't know about that . It sounds like girls eat a lot as well. Pug


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Oh no, Dave, don't restrict your ingredients. I have wanted to try parsnips for a long time, and since you love them so much, I want to even more. Lamb is rare but I have been able to get that a few times. Sometimes our grocery stores have chicken feet. Now what can a person do with chicken feet?


I love parsnips too, and this year I'm growing my own for the first time. Winter gardens are popular here in the desert southwest, and I'm growing the parsnips in a big half wine barrel (they need good deep soil and so this gives them a better chance). They're a long-season vegetable so we probably won't have any to eat for at least a couple more months, but if we can't wait, they're in the market. Oh, and the foliage is lovely - I thought it would be like carrot foliage but it's not at all!


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no, Dave, don't restrict your ingredients. I have wanted to try parsnips for a long time, and since you love them so much, I want to even more. Lamb is rare but I have been able to get that a few times. Sometimes our grocery stores have chicken feet. Now what can a person do with chicken feet?
> ...


Parsnips grow really well in a deep pot. With the seed I mix it with raddish seeds. One pinch of raddish and one of parsnips. I have grown them on the back steps. And at the price they are here in Australia I might be grow them again. Last week they were $8.98 per kilo. Too dear for me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

YoMaMi said:


> My Kitchenaid mixer as at least 40 years old and is still chugging along. I keep hoping it will die so I can get one of the shiny new one with all the bells and whistles. But in the meantime I'll keep using mine. My grandchildren (should I ever have any) will probably be using it to make cookie dough after I'm gone.


Well, it sounds to me as if I'd have been better off with an older one. What's the saying? "They don't make 'em the way they used to." I think that's true.

I have been wrestling with this "Jessie" stuff and trying to get it into balls--what a job! But I can put them away for a while as DD won't need the gift until Jan 4.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

My nephew Joshua called the eggs in bread mountain eggs. He is one boy who does not eat a lot sometimes only 1 meal a day.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Pug, with my lot, that's a 'light snack! They really love something called 'Dresden Patties', similar idea, but with a beef filling. I'll get round to typing up the receipt one day, it's a winner!
> ...


6:45a.m. in London and it's a bit milder here at 6degC (43degF), it clouded over yesterday evening so we couldn't see the total lunar eclipse, but the tv coverage was spectacular. The boys are on their way to the bakery to buy a bag or two of fresh croissants and French sticks.

Why does it take four boys to buy croissants? Possibly because they also have freshly baked Danish pastries and jam doughnuts as well as Cornish Pasties and jumbo sausage rolls. Not only are they all slim, they don't even have the decency to get spots, it's so unfair!

Dave


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I dfidn't get to see the eclipse too bad its going to be a while before it happens again.

Yes its unfair but we have the wisdom of time they still have to learn that. But would you want to go back to their time in life with their wisdom or take the wisdom of now back to that time and use it for good.

But I"m not here to muck about, but Thank you as host and Sam as co-host at the Tea Party. Also thank you to the other KPers for the recipes and for dropping in and talking to us. Pug


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Thanks Dave. I thought it was some flavored sugar like vanilla sugar. Silly me. Edith
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> ...


Not silly, terms differ around the world. _Caster sugar_ is simply a fine white crystalline sugar with grains 0.35mm in diameter, _granulated sugar_ crystals measure 0.5-0.65mm. They are interchangeable, but in the UK we use caster sugar for cake-making and biscuits, also for dredging on fresh strawberries from a caster, which is where its name originates.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> I went away for a couple of hours and came back to a whirlwind of postings!!! I'm having the same thing tht Doris had earlier. "Changing subjects, etc."
> 
> Doris, I laughed at your jokes and copied your recipes into my documents. This has been fun, and I'm settling down now having a Rob Roy, as suggested by Dave a few tea parties ago. I didn't have bitters, but it's very good now. What would the bitters have done? I guess I'll just have to try again next week with the full recipe.  Darn
> 
> Somehow, your references to old cookbooks reminded me of when I was first married. I could cook a little, but my mother in law gave me a Fannie Farmer cookbook. That thing was so detailed that it almost told me what cabinet to look in for the salt  That's when I found out that "if you can read, you can cook." It was a very good start.


A bottle of _Angostura Bitters_ is worth investing in. The precise contents are, as always, a close secret, but it adds good flavour to many dinks and a bottle lasts ages because you only add a few drops at a time. Try adding it to neat Plymouth gin for a _Pink Gin_, the traditional 'above decks' drink in the Royal Navy.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Karena said:


> I have always thought the egg in the center of bread was called the "Toad in the Hole." Comes from UK I think. Maybe your family didn't like the sound of "Toad" at the table. I agree. Maybe Chick in the Hole?
> Karen


_Toad in the Hole_ is usually sausages in yorkshire pudding batter and baked in the oven, super easy to make and a great supper dish.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Karena said:


> I once had a best friend and roomate who tried to help me out by clenaing my iron skillet. I thought it was funny, poor thing took steel wool to it. I reseasoned it, like when it was new. Put oil on it and bake in the oven. I never taste iron. Those thing are great, never break a yoke while filpping. These non stick thing are good now that we are not supposed to be cooking eggs in bacon grease. Just doesn't taste the same without the grease.
> I sound like Paula Deen.
> K


I tend to use non-stick pans, but washing my omelette pan, my reserved pan for scrambling eggs or my cast iron fajita pan are all 'hanging offences'!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


I sould have added that to make cranberry pudding you use the same method as for the pineapple pudding I gave above. It also works with most jams, although plum is without doubt the best!

*Cranberry Pudding*

*Ingredients:*
2 tbs cranberry jelly
2 oz (55g) caster sugar
2 oz (55g) butter
2 oz (55g) self-raising flour, sifted
1 large egg, beaten
gated zest of one lemon

*Method:*
Lightly grease a one-pint (half litre) heat-proof pudding basin and put two tablespoons of cranberry jelly in the bottom, set aside.

Cream together the sugar and the butter until fluffy, then beat in the lemon zest and egg, dont't worry if it splits a bit, this isn't a problem. Sift the the flour and incorporate it into the mixture but do not beat.

Working quickly, spoon the mixture into the pudding basin and cover with a piece of buttered foil with a pleat for expansion.

Steam for one-and-a-half hours. Turn out and serve hot with custard.

_This is a great way to use up any cranberry jelly, or that half jar of cranberry sauce left over after Christmas or Thanksgiving._

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## candytuft (Jul 1, 2011)

Dave I agree with you about the Kenwood mixer, my poor old girl died this year after forty years in service, I missed it so much, but my DH bought me this week a brand new Kenwood, I have been busy putting it through its paces, making shortbread for all the family x


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

candytuft said:


> Dave I agree with you about the Kenwood mixer, my poor old girl died this year after forty years in service, I missed it so much, but my DH bought me this week a brand new Kenwood, I have been busy putting it through its paces, making shortbread for all the family x


They are brilliant, mine gets used at least twice a week and can handle anything! I did buy one of those modern little food processors as an addition for small jobs and it lasted all of two years before the blades were blunt, I had them re-sharpened and the belt drive packed up three months later! I've learned my lesson and given up on these fancy tricked-up gadgets!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Greetings here from what is termed Sunny California.
> My blood turns to ice crystals when you mention temps below freezing. However I once visited South Dakota at 40 degrees with windchill. I was not cold there and did well with just a sweater and scarf and gloves. I had taken a fur coat, but never used it in the month I was there. Most
> of the natives kept their houses too warm for me and I had to keep going to the anterooms where there was no heat to recover. Tolerance of cold isn't measured on the farenheit or centegrade scales as the cold in one area is not the same as that experienced in other areas. Here in sunny ?
> California I have been freezing wearing 4-5 layers of clothes to keep warm. The temp is supposedly 50-70 degrees
> ...


Right now I would quite happily swap London weather for Santa Monica or Palm Springs, I love them both!

_The Lad_ visits a care home near his school a couple of evenings a week, I think he gets as much from it as they do. He always takes them my latest egg cosy patterns and they make him scarfs to keep him warm in his bike, he has more than any guy I know of and he can tell me who knitted which scarf and wears them with pride! He knits a bit, although he prefers cross stitch, he has very sharp eyes and nimble fingers and quite frequently spends the evening stitching up things the residents have knitted, but can't see quite clearly enough to do the seams. He also loves social history and tales they tell of their childhood, I think intergenerational working is good for all.

Dave


----------



## Sheila K (Nov 15, 2011)

I prefer good old birds custard on mine...tried the hard sauce but didn't care for it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sheila K said:


> I prefer good old birds custard on mine...tried the hard sauce but didn't care for it.


It's what I'm serving up to go with my pineapple pudding to-day, we love it too!

Dave


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good morning Dave, this caption in the paper yesterday "sell-out toys go on eBay at ten times the price" a toy I recently bought and for which I paid £19.99 is being sold on eBay for £198.98!! have the buying public gone completely crackers?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> Good morning Dave, this caption in the paper yesterday "sell-out toys go on eBay at ten times the price" a toy I recently bought and for which I paid £19.99 is being sold on eBay for £198.98!! have the buying public gone completely crackers?


Of course they have, e-totter is a great place for all manner of insanities! I've managed to buy virtually everything from the little shops in my local High Street with only one trip to John Lewis in Oxford Street and a few items from Jermyn Street. But then a certain beamish youth knows I don't give in to 'pester power', one year I threatened to make him wait until Twelfth Night for his presents if he tried; I must've sounded convincing because it worked like a cham!

Dave


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

exhausted Lakeside,shopped locally.....all done bar one daughter can`t make up her mind two sons-in-law with birthdays this week.my girls can certainly pick them, a very happy Xmas to you and yours ,thankyou for the tea partylook forward to more in the New Year. could do with Santa`s little helpers right now! Cheers!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings here from what is termed Sunny California.
> ...


Marge---Welcome! You're making a lot of people jealous here (I'm in New England and it's getting bitter)!
Dave---Your Lad sounds too good to be true, what a great job you've done!
kerry


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Finally got caught up with all that's going on. Thanks for the receipts/recipes. They've all been saved and will most likely see the light of day after the new year.
Yesterday was my town's Christmas celebration. Santa arrived and was properly greeted. There was a concert on one of the squares and the annual church tour. Some of the churches are gorgeous on the inside. Some are very modern. All are interesting.
Today is my daughter's annual Christmas party. She has spent most of Friday and Saturday preparing more food than can possibly be eaten. Dave, i may have to request you to send your 'Gannets' over to help devour it! Here is one of her receipts - it probably has a formal name, but we just call it

The Bean Dish

1 lb. ground/minced beef
1 lb. bulk sausage
1 lb bacon, cut into pieces

Cook each meat and drain off the grease. Place in a LARGE slow cooker. In the same pan that you cooked the meat in, add 1 chopped onion and 1 chopped Green or red pepper. Saute until the onion is translucent. Add to the slow cooker.

Now the fun begins! 

Add any or all of the following beans to the slow cooker:

2 cans Pork and Beans, not drained
1 can Dark Red Kidney Beans, drained and rinsed
1 can Light Red kidney Beans, drained and rinsed
1 can Chick Peas (Garbonzo Beans), drained and rinsed
1 can Butter Beans, drained and rinsed
1 can Great Northern Beans, drained and rinsed
1 can Black Beans, drained and rinsed
1 can Pinto Beans, drained and rinsed
1 can of any other bean that you happen to like. I've even added a can of corn for a nice color.

Mix together:
BBQ Sauce, to taste
Brown Sugar, to taste
1 T. Prepared Mustard - I like Guldens
A splash of vinegar

Stir the sauce into the beans and meat until well blended. Set the slow cooker on low if you're going to be gone all day, or on high if you plan to eat sooner. 

This is a very forgiving receipt, open to additions, deletions, any way that suits you. It sounds like a lot of work, but it makes a lot and is good for a party. (I have even made it using vegetarian 'meats' and no one knew the difference!

Hope you like it!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Cookies go flat as they bake if your recipe calls for a substancial amount of butter, oil, margerine, etc. It is the heat "melting" this ingredient and spreading out. The other ingredients keep the butter, etc from running out flat from one end of the cookie sheet to another. If your cookies are too hard, then you want to add more butter, oil, etc. to the dough.


This recipe called for butter and shortening, so I guess I am lucky they didn't run off the pan completely! The weren't too hard, maybe too soft. Is there a fix for that? More flour maybe?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Needleme said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Cookies go flat as they bake if your recipe calls for a substancial amount of butter, oil, margerine, etc. It is the heat "melting" this ingredient and spreading out. The other ingredients keep the butter, etc from running out flat from one end of the cookie sheet to another. If your cookies are too hard, then you want to add more butter, oil, etc. to the dough.
> ...


I would say that you could either cut back on the amount of butter and/or shortening or you could add more flour. If you add more flour, you do run the risk of it not coming out in proportion to the other ingredients, but if you cut back on the butter/shortening, then the other flavors stay the same. You can only try what will work best for you. Have fun and dont eat all that cookie dough -- some really must be baked so you can share!! haha, what cookies are these?


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


But eating the dough is the best part!! They are snickerdoodles. I will cut back the shortening next time. Do you think using unsalted vs. salted butter affected anything?


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Been trying to catch up on the threads. Dave just wanted to let you know I used your herb topping on a lamb rack for dinner last night and husband loved it. (don't know the abreviations everyone is using) thanks so much it will be used again. by the way, caught a line that said uber secy at uni. so are you a prof at said uni and in what category?? d


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Karena said:
> 
> 
> > I have always thought the egg in the center of bread was called the "Toad in the Hole." Comes from UK I think. Maybe your family didn't like the sound of "Toad" at the table. I agree. Maybe Chick in the Hole?
> ...


Have you tried thick chunks of apple dropped in the batter eaten with sugar and butter sprinkled over it or sugar and cream it's always a winner here Jan


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Karena said:
> 
> 
> > I have always thought the egg in the center of bread was called the "Toad in the Hole." Comes from UK I think. Maybe your family didn't like the sound of "Toad" at the table. I agree. Maybe Chick in the Hole?
> ...


Have you tried thick chunks of apple dropped in the batter eaten with sugar and butter sprinkled over it or sugar and cream it's always a winner here Jan


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

kerryn said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > margewhaples said:
> ...


Hi Marge another dog lover here one very large one and two small.The've not had a walk today it's just poured and poured with rain even when they've gone out for a wee they've had to be towel dried it was dark here for 3 30pm

We'll see what tomorrow brings Jan


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Needleme, I have never bought or used unsalted butter except for one time. I thought that the maker of this unsalted butter should be strung up for violating the sacred taste of salted butter. The amount of salt used does not matter when using salted butter.
Interestingly enough, the most recent studies show/prove that there does have to be salt in our diets in order for the muscles, bones, and brain to work effectively. Also removing salt from the diet does more harm than good for those battling hypertension, diabetes, heart disease. That does not give licence for anyone to go overboard on the salt in their food. Moderation is the key.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just adding my 2 cents on mixers...I am using a Sunbeam mixer my mother got in the early 1940's and it is still going strong. I can't count the number of small hand held mixers I've gone through...they just can't measure up to the old stand mixer I inherited from mom. I also have a second one just like it that was my aunt's, mom's sister.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hi All.....it's a busy weekend...still looking for time to read all the postings.
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kerryn said:


> Dave---Your Lad sounds too good to be true, what a great job you've done!
> kerry


I don't think there's a secret to bringing up a lad, other than to make sensible and reasonable rules, then stick to them. My father was infuriatingly illogical, it was like trying to juggle whilst riding a unicycle on the deck of a ship in a force nine gale; I decided I didn't want to be resented.

I'm very lucky, he's more like a kid brother than anything. He seems to have adopted the advice I gave him when he was a little boy that the secret of an easy life is to smile, be polite, helpful and completely ignore anybody who tries to tell you what you want to do. He's very easy-going and knows exactly where the limits of 'reasonable' are, something he exploits ruthlessly when negotiating, with a winning smile!

Dave


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Me again, Joined the tea party at last. I DCd the posting after page 13 and when I opened the computer to join party couldn't find the link. How come its not listed in topics. How do you keep posted during the day without having to go through the whole list of the ones you have already read. I must be miswing something because all of you are firing off replies quickly. Marlark marge.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

1artist said:


> Been trying to catch up on the threads. Dave just wanted to let you know I used your herb topping on a lamb rack for dinner last night and husband loved it. (don't know the abreviations everyone is using) thanks so much it will be used again. by the way, caught a line that said uber secy at uni. so are you a prof at said uni and in what category?? d


Glad it worked for you both, the boys all liked it on the roast shoulder we had for lunch, one of them actually emailed his Mum the receipt!

I produce a couple of modules or a uni and share a marvellous secretary with a colleague. After I retired, I was persuaded to do it as a little hobby to stop me getting bored. I teach History of Art, Design and Photography, as well as a few one-off 'specials' on London, Shopping and Social History. I'm not really a proper academic, I just share some of the odd bits of trivia I've picked up over the years.

Dave


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dave....or anyone else who has an opinion....do you think Splenda could be substituted for the 2 pounds of sugar in the Cranberry Jelly recipe?
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Dave....or anyone else who has an opinion....do you think Splenda could be substituted for the 2 pounds of sugar in the Cranberry Jelly recipe?
> Carol (IL)


I don't think so, in jams and jellies the sugar is the preservative and without it, the jelly will go off. Although the jam process was known to work for many years, it was only during WWII that they worked out why, they needed to know because food was in such short supply, wasting it was a criminal offence. In essence, their conclusion was that jam process replaces the natural 'formative' water in fruit with stable sugar syrup. Recent research has dressed it up with lots of very clever terms, but they were right, the action of the sugar stops the fruit rotting.

My late Mother was a diabetic and managed to balance her blood sugar perfectly well, whilst still having a spoonful of marmalade on a slice of toast in the morning and a little of one of my jellies with meats when appropriate. Since you're only going to have about two teaspoons of it (approx 10g) with a main meal, it isn't really a problem.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Me again, Joined the tea party at last. I DCd the posting after page 13 and when I opened the computer to join party couldn't find the link. How come its not listed in topics. How do you keep posted during the day without having to go through the whole list of the ones you have already read. I must be miswing something because all of you are firing off replies quickly. Marlark marge.


Go to the top of the page and click on "watch". You will then get an email telling you when there is a new posting. You can follow it through the week and on Friday Dave always posts the new Party. Hope this helps you... PatSam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Carol, answering your question reminded me it's time to make Clementine Marmalade while they're plentiful in the markets. Here's my tried and tested receipt, you can multiply it up if you want to make a larger quantity, just keep the same proportions.

*Clementine Marmalade*

*Ingredients:*
2 lbs (900g) Clementines
grated zest and juice of 1 lemon
2 lbs 12 oz (1.25kg) sugar
2.5 Imp. pints (3 US pints/1.4 litres) water

*Method*
Wash the fruit, then halve and scoop out the flesh, pulse this in a food processor and pass through a seive. Place pith and pips in a muslin bag and put this together with the juices, water and lemon. Finely slice the peel and add this to the pan. Cover and leave to stand overnight.

Bring all to the boil, reduce the heat and simmer for 30 minutes. Remove the muslin bombe and squeeze to extract juices. Add the sugar and, when dissolved, increase the heat and boil rapidly until setting point is reached.

Disperse froth with a small knob of butter and allow to cool slightly before pouring into warmed sterilised jars. Stir to distribute peel evenly, then cover and seal in your preferred manner.

Have fun, it's a winner!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Just goes to show knitting has universal appeal, we're teaching my son's friends how to make egg cosies using the little snowflake charms, they're based on the _Colours of Aragon_ pattern which is really easy. I changed it to make the first four rows garter stitch to get them started. One of them admitted he'd been wanting to learn for years, but had been afraid to ask until he realised, its got to be cool if bike racers do it!

Dave


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Dave,
Next trip to the store I am going to pick up Clementines to make your marmalade. 

I have a fun easy recipe for pinwheels. In fact I'm going to make some today. These are great for parties!

Cranberry Spirals

1 cup dried cranberries
1/2 cup chopped walnuts or pecans
3 or 4 green onions, sliced thin
2- 8 oz. pkgs. softened cream cheese
Salt and pepper
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
8 tortillas

Mix first 6 ingredients together well (food processor works best). Spread thickly onto tortillas. Roll tortillas up tightly. Wrap in Plastic wrap and chill for at least 1 hour. Slice each roll into 6 slices after cutting off the ends.

Enjoy!
Sandy


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Bikers and husky football lineman knit, as well. What is macho about it is that macho men do anything they want to do 

Thanks for the clemantine marmalade recipe, Dave, and thanks to all who are participating, with theirs as well. I'll be making the baked bean dish, also, this Christmas. 

I wonder if I'll ever get to all of the recipes I've copied from KP? 
Maybe not, but it's fun to dream 



FireballDave said:


> Just goes to show knitting has universal appeal, we're teaching my son's friends how to make egg cosies using the little snowflake charms, they're based on the _Colours of Aragon_ pattern which is really easy. I changed it to make the first four rows garter stitch to get them started. One of them admitted he'd been wanting to learn for years, but had been afraid to ask until he realised, its got to be cool if bike racers do it!
> 
> Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I would love a kitchen aide mixer, but it is hard to justify the expense since I don't bake that much!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Bikers and husky football lineman knit, as well. What is macho about it is that macho men do anything they want to do
> 
> Thanks for the clemantine marmalade recipe, Dave, and thanks to all who are participating, with theirs as well. I'll be making the baked bean dish, also, this Christmas.
> 
> ...


They've really taken to it, just goes to show it's all about presentation. I called it 'textile engineering' and they got the point immediately. The quicker of the two is being taught how to make a pompom by my son and is currently cutting up a cereal packet. There's a real sense of achievement if you can make something in an evening.

The turkey and baked bean pie receipt is a real winner, it also works with left-over chicken.

Hope you enjoy the marmalade, it's very tangy.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Dave,
> Next trip to the store I am going to pick up Clementines to make your marmalade.
> 
> I have a fun easy recipe for pinwheels. In fact I'm going to make some today. These are great for parties!
> ...


Thanks Sandy, I'm definitely making your pinwheels. We don't use cups in the UK, it's a meaningless quantity to us, could you tell me what that is in ounces?

Hope you like the marmalade, it makes a nice change at ths time of year while we wait for the Sevilles to arrive in January.

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dave, you mentioned the herb crusted mixture on a roast shouldar. Is that beef? I'm not a lamb person and wanted to try it with other meats such as pork or beef.

As the mother of a Lass, I would love for her to meet someone like your Lad. He does sound too good to be true! I'm sure all of his female friends' moms love him! You did a great job!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Dave here are some cup to ounces measurements
1/8 cup-1 oz.
1/4 cup-2 oz.
1/3 cup-3 oz.
1/2 cup-4 oz.
2/3 cup-5 oz.
3/4 cup-6 oz.
1 cup- 8oz.
I got these from a magnet from www.cookingclub.com it came in the mail for my mom so I put it on thr refridgerator where I can see it when I cook.
Lisa


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam Would that be the rum cake, Bacardi Rum Cake? I talked about another recipe yesterday also, and for the life of me I can't remember which one. Maybe it was the Pineapple UpsideDown. Big food day, seems everyone was hungry. 

Bacardi Rum Cake 
Charlotte Veale, Santa Ynez, CA circa 1984. 

Pretty easy. 1 18-1/2 pkg yellow cake mix 
Combine and 3-1/2 oz Vanilla Instant Pudding
Beat Well 4 Eqqs
1/2 C cold water
1/2 C corn oil 
1/2 C dark rum 
(dont' know the difference btw dark or light rum-flavor?)

Sprinkle on bottom 1 C chopped walnuts of pecans 
of greased 10" tube 
pan

Pour batter on nuts and bake at 325 for 1 hour

Glaze 1 C sugar
Boil 5 minutes 1/4 # butter 
1/4 C water
1/2 dark rum--I reduced the rum to 1/3 or 1/4, testing, but whatever suits . . . 

Prick cake with ice pick and drizzzle with glaze. I waited 
until cake cooled a bit. 

Hope this turns out for you. I was wondering if anyone read my post. 
This thing is heavy, weight and texture, but so good. Charlotte and her husband made a lot of friends with this and now 28 years later here it goes on the net. Who knew. 
Let me know if you get this. Any mistakes, etc. 

Karen


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

SAM SAM SAM 

correction already, Bake that rum cake at 325 NOT 350. 
Test before an hour. I just read my note. 

Hopefully, bakers know to test. 
Soooo sorry about that. Can't type, never could. 
Karen


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't think Splenda works that well. I tired it in cakes and cookies, not quite the same. Maybe 1/2 and 1/2. Experiment with partial recipes. 
Karen


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, you mentioned the herb crusted mixture on a roast shouldar. Is that beef? I'm not a lamb person and wanted to try it with other meats such as pork or beef.
> 
> As the mother of a Lass, I would love for her to meet someone like your Lad. He does sound too good to be true! I'm sure all of his female friends' moms love him! You did a great job!


I used it on a shoulder of lamb to-day, but it would work well on pork if you remove the skin. In England we love crackling, so we normally roll boned pork joints with the stuffing on the inside. It really works well on a large turkey thigh joint.

I showed _The Lad_ your post, cue bashful grin! She'll have to like bikes, the last girl he went out with, now nicknamed _Night-Marie_ decided after six weeks that ought to have grown out of 'playing with motor-bikes' and buy a car, She and her mother even arranged an event on a weekend he was racing, applying the 'if you love me' emotional blackmail line! He's rather wary these days.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Dave here are some cup to ounces measurements
> 1/8 cup-1 oz.
> 1/4 cup-2 oz.
> 1/3 cup-3 oz.
> ...


Thanks Lisa, so it's always weight and not volume? I was getting confused.

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Lisa crafts 62 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave here are some cup to ounces measurements
> ...


I believe you would say these are volume ounces.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Lisa crafts 62 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave here are some cup to ounces measurements
> ...


Depends on whether the ingredient is liquid or solid as to what measurement you go by. But then I go by Canadian measurements and by guess and by golly stuff too!!! When you are measuring a cup of milk, you go by the liquid amount of the corresponding measurement. I go cup to ml. measurement for liguid. For the solid measurement, I go in grams. Ounces can be in either weight or in liquid measurement. The ounces are different in each case.

Here is a web link to a converter site that you just plug in the values you are going to. http://www.convert-me.com/en/convert/cooking

Here is an actual conversion chart. http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0001723.html


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Those are volume ounces, not weight. Over here we know very little about cooking by weight. We always use measuring cups. 

Here is another thing. I know I cannot get suet anywhere around here, but Amazon has the kind that goes on the shelf. Atora? I didn't ever want to make a pudding without the right ingredients. Now I can. Too late for this Christmas, though.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

The measurements were for Fluid ounces.
Lisa


----------



## Donna A (Mar 7, 2011)

Here is my vote on mixers...got the big Kitchenaid. Should have had it years ago. Love it. Have been busy with mittens for the mitten tree at church , got 9 pair done for church and 4 more pair for gifts. Using up lots of my stash so I can buy new yarn in the new year. Next going to work on my sock yarn stash. Project for the new year to tackle felted shoes. Have made lots of felted hats and handbags so I'm excited to try shoes. Baking day is Dec 17th with daughter and we are gearing up for that. Have the blackberry cordial and orange cordial ready to bottle. The blackberry cordial always reminds me to watch all the "Ann of Green Gables" reruns! Every recipe sounds so good, looks like diet in the future new year! Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all! Happy knitting!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa crafts 62 said:
> ...


I know about the problem with fluid ounces, that's why I give both UK and US liquid measures as well as French Revolutionary in my receipts.

I remember in the 1960s, one food manufacturer gave away measuring cups with markings on the sides show the weight by volume of various dry goods. They then tried to persuade people to use their cup measurements, but it didn't catch on and within two yearsa they were back listing weights in all their receipts, just like everybody else.

I think we find it confusing because a 'cup' of grated cheese, by volume, weighs less than a 'cup' of sugar. A cup of butter, suggests to us that it has to be melted first!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> The measurements were for Fluid ounces.
> Lisa


That's even more fun because American fluid ounces are about 4% bigger than UK ones!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I guess the main thing about cooking/baking is that it be edible incredible-tasting when "it" is done!!!! haha, according to our Christmas TV ads, Mrs Santa Claus does not make good cookies so Santa has to get them while he can when he drops off the presents!!!! My friend yesterday made 10 dozen chocolate chip oatmeal cookies. She will also make other cookies in that amount. She gives away her baking for her son whose wife does not do any baking. Wow is what I say to her efforts. She does not do Christmas cake or much of any cakes as cookies are her thing. 

What is your gingerbread cookie recipe like?? My gingerbread comes out rock hard and you must have hot chocolate or something to dip the cookie in first.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Those are volume ounces, not weight. Over here we know very little about cooking by weight. We always use measuring cups.
> 
> Here is another thing. I know I cannot get suet anywhere around here, but Amazon has the kind that goes on the shelf. Atora? I didn't ever want to make a pudding without the right ingredients. Now I can. Too late for this Christmas, though.


Atora is the kind we use in the UK and it comes in a light vegetarian version that I actually prefer. If it arrives quickly, you'll still be able to make my easy pudding, I've made it only a couple of days in advance and it still tasted great!

In the UK lots of people also have one on New Year's Day, so do have a go. If you have the ingredients it's very easy to make, just check on the water level every so often to make sure it doesn't boil dry while you're busy wrapping the cat and hanging the children on the tree, or something like that!

Dave


----------



## Sheila K (Nov 15, 2011)

Pineapple pudding ??????


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sheila K said:


> Pineapple pudding ??????


The receipt is located at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-47825-9.html#804159

Boys love it with lots of runny custard!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, you mentioned the herb crusted mixture on a roast shouldar. Is that beef? I'm not a lamb person and wanted to try it with other meats such as pork or beef.
> 
> As the mother of a Lass, I would love for her to meet someone like your Lad. He does sound too good to be true! I'm sure all of his female friends' moms love him! You did a great job!


Pammie, your Lass will have to wait in line for Richie. I have a 15-year-old granddaughter that I've already mentioned to Dave. LOL Anyway, since Richie is only 17 (almost 18), I don't think he needs to be tied down with women right now. Right, Richie? And Dave?


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Karena said:


> Maybe I can find the reciepe. Bet you can't eat just one piece.
> Karen


 I found this site, really like her recipes, hope it is close....Della
http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2008/12/christmas-rum-cake/
Here is another that sounds promising...Della
http://www.cookingchanneltv.com/recipes/aida-mollenkamp/ginger-rum-bundt-cake-recipe/index.html


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, you mentioned the herb crusted mixture on a roast shouldar. Is that beef? I'm not a lamb person and wanted to try it with other meats such as pork or beef.
> ...


That's pretty much his plan at the moment, it's quite funny watching girls flirt with him, he chats amiably but they have to compete with all things petrol-driven!

Dave


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Dave here are some cup to ounces measurements
> 1/8 cup-1 oz.
> 1/4 cup-2 oz.
> 1/3 cup-3 oz.
> ...


Thanks Lisa you got this posted before I could.
Sandy


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Dave,
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Dave,
> ...


Dave,
Yes the ounces are fluid ounces. 1/2 cup is equal to 4 fluid oz and 1 cup is 8 fluid oz. The only crucial ingredient measurement in this recipe is the cream cheese 8 oz. = 226 g and you need 2- 8 oz packages or 452 g.

Hope this helps.
Sandy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sorlenna, if you don't get the recipe for pineapple upside-down cake, I have one that is probably as old as your Mom's. I've been wanting to make one for a long time so I'll have to make it, too.


I'll sneak in on the pineapple upside down cake also - one of my favorites!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm going to look for some Ribena -- had not heard of it until your posting -- sounds like something I'd like. Right now, I'm having a warm Kalua with Coffee Creamer that tastes like coconut...yum


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

happy late bday wishes to you girl, and i wish the best for you with the mortgage company.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay - finally made it through all the posts;love the recipes and will definitely be trying them. I've had a ver busy week-end decorating the house and gettting all the shopping done. I'm ready for some craft projects with grandson -- he's making dough ornaments to give out as holiday gifts. To him, it's just like playdough; only he gets to paint them!! Then we'll be making cookies and home-made candies. Made some divinity and caramel when I was with DD#1 earlier in the week - I left them for her to use as gifts to fellow teachers, etc. so need to repeat that effort plus will make peanut brittle and peanut butter fudge. I still have cards to finish, too. Family will be descending on us on the 22nd so I will have many already made breakfast and dinner casseroles already in the refrigerator ready to go in the oven. I haven't gotten all the knitting done that I wanted to --- oh well, always next year. I'll be popping in from time to time --- wishing you all a very pleasant and wonderful holiday.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Karena, Even if that wasn't the one Sam wanted, I'm glad you posted this one. Sounds delicious!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

DorisT said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, you mentioned the herb crusted mixture on a roast shouldar. Is that beef? I'm not a lamb person and wanted to try it with other meats such as pork or beef.
> ...


ha

I can live with that since my DD would be the "older" woman! She's 25!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got no baking done today...no knitting, either...but I did get to visit with my son, which is a happy, happy thing! It's a long story, but suffice to say I was thrilled. And the other things will get in their own time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marge - check out active topics.

sam



margewhaples said:


> Me again, Joined the tea party at last. I DCd the posting after page 13 and when I opened the computer to join party couldn't find the link. How come its not listed in topics. How do you keep posted during the day without having to go through the whole list of the ones you have already read. I must be miswing something because all of you are firing off replies quickly. Marlark marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - i'm with you - i want the big one.

and no - i can't justify it either but one day i am going to own it.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I would love a kitchen aide mixer, but it is hard to justify the expense since I don't bake that much!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

karena - i can't remember either which cake you mentioned - but whatever - this is a great substitute. also gives me an excuse to have rum in the house.

thanks for sharing it.

sam



Karena said:


> SAM SAM SAM
> 
> correction already, Bake that rum cake at 325 NOT 350.
> Test before an hour. I just read my note.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

karen - i think on the package it says to use half and half and cautions not to use all splenda. even half and half it has a tendency to change the composition of the dough and the look of the finished product. i don't use it very often in my bakin.

sam


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Peggy Groves said:


> I am not too savvy when it comes to posting pictures. But yeah I will. Even if it's not finished. I wil get hubby to help me. That is his area of expertise. Actually it is knitting up faster than I thought. Have a great day peggy


Peggy - it is really easy to post any files or photos from you computer. Just below this "reply" box is a file/picture attachments: Press the "Browse" button, provided you know where your pictures are, probably under pictures, find the picture you want to post press "open" in the search window and then add a title if you want to to the left of the Browse button--don't mess with the smaller white box just left of the Browse button. Good luck.

PS if you are not replying but using the quick reply box, just post a message and then go back and add your attachment/picture.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Peggy Groves said:
> 
> 
> > I am not too savvy when it comes to posting pictures. But yeah I will. Even if it's not finished. I wil get hubby to help me. That is his area of expertise. Actually it is knitting up faster than I thought. Have a great day peggy
> ...


My pictures are in Picasa and I can find no way to get them here.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no, Dave, don't restrict your ingredients. I have wanted to try parsnips for a long time, and since you love them so much, I want to even more. Lamb is rare but I have been able to get that a few times. Sometimes our grocery stores have chicken feet. Now what can a person do with chicken feet?
> ...


Don't know how you raise parsnips in the south but upper midw we have a shorter growing season, of course, but raise parsnips by planting in May sometime depending on when the ground thaws out, they grow all summer, then are covered with straw to winter through. In the spring you pull back the straw, hopefully after the snow has melted, and wallah nice sweet parsnips. some how wintering over makes them really good.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Is anyone knitting today. I have been busy working on my Fire Place Kimono, ripping out a fingerless glove that I didn't feel was right, going through my stash to find yarn for a new project pattern I found on another thread and hunting for my larger markers to fit size 11 needles, so I ended up using paper clips instead. I really have a mess going and too much in my stash. Here is the beginning of my kimono.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lisa crafts 62 - thanks for the heads up -

i accidently got on last weeks tea party and wondered why is was so early and no one was on - lisa very nicely told me i was on the wrong tea party - wonder what she was going there? lol

sam


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I've been knitting today. I'm finishing a wrist basket for my swap partner and then I'm starting a shawl for my granddaughter. This is after going 4 days without any idea of what to make next.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> lisa crafts 62 - thanks for the heads up -
> 
> i accidently got on last weeks tea party and wondered why is was so early and no one was on - lisa very nicely told me i was on the wrong tea party - wonder what she was going there? lol
> 
> sam


because if we are watching a topic doesn't matter when you reply we get an email--kind of like that because if someone reopens an old topic with an update you can catch it.....this site is really set up well. Thanks Dave for monitoring another tea party and I will be off and on most of the evening, well past mid night. :lol:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome back to the correct day Sam!


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

Many great recipes shared! I'm going to have to try the Holiday Trash and Bicardi Rum Cake! I was assigned desserTs for the family Christmas dinner and now plan to take both!  Thanks for the ideas.
Dave-what is a pudding basin 
I had to google what a tube pan was?!
The moon is glorious, eclipse or not!
Siouxann- your bean dish is similar to one I make called Calico Beans. Always very yummy comfort food.
On the mixer discussion, my husband bout me one for Christmas a few years back. I was a bit insulted since I had not asked or thought of wanting one,but... I so got over myself and love that machine! My grandson and I used it to make butter cookies this weekend. That is always a special time! He did a great job and now we all have cookies in Christmas bell, tree, snowman, reindeer ... shapes.
A great weekend and thanks to KP friends am even well into another beautiful scrf. Thanks especially to Sam for his pattern ideas and someone else whose name has left me for her idea too. That one is next on the agenda. 
Have a great week everyone!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Just in from the kingdom hall. A pleasant talk about the virtues of singlenes and marriage. I still would like some comparative values of wooden interchangeables. Many have commented about Harmonys and liking them. How about other brands Before investing I would like some assurance of liking them. I am considering the Dreamz but have heard no thing except the advertising hype. Has anyone comparative comment. Thanks from Marlark marge.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have to admit, I don't think I have ever eaten a parsnip. Since everyone has been raving about them, I think I'll check them out! Of course, I don't even know if they sell them in my area or not!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Just in from the kingdom hall. A pleasant talk about the virtues of singlenes and marriage. I still would like some comparative values of wooden interchangeables. Many have commented about Harmonys and liking them. How about other brands Before investing I would like some assurance of liking them. I am considering the Dreamz but have heard no thing except the advertising hype. Has anyone comparative comment. Thanks from Marlark marge.


there are several topics just about needles. recently a very long discussion was opened when someone said they didn't like their harmony needles because they would break--which brought on more comments about other needles. Personally I don't spend that much on needles, I have a few Addis which I love but it really depends on what you are knitting, yarn, pattern and personal preference. I like to do knit patterns and Aran knits quite often which requires a lot of pressure on the tips, therefore, I prefer metal, acrylic tips broke and never used wood but bamboo is good. some of my needles are over 40 years old and I don't use cable unless knitting in the round or a really large garment like a cardigan without side seams. Just this week I ordered complete sets of dpns, single points and cables made of bamboo directly from China--really really cheap so we'll see. I need a lot of needles because them become "occupied" with projects set aside for one reason or another.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sandy - have they started swap partners again - i thought it would not be until after the first of the year. maybe your swap partner is not on this site. i really enjoy the swaps and expect to get my name in on the next one.

sam



Sandy said:


> I've been knitting today. I'm finishing a wrist basket for my swap partner and then I'm starting a shawl for my granddaughter. This is after going 4 days without any idea of what to make next.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> you know--ebay. the seller id is kashi6688 but wait until I get mine, it will take about 3 weeks. From the description they sound like something a store would sell separately but these are bundled into sets. This will bring you directly to their knitting needle page, see what you think: http://stores.ebay.com/bamboo-crafts/bamboo-knitting-needles-/_i.html?_fsub=10795965&_sid=452309844&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Jilze said:


> Dave-what is a pudding basin


A curved-sided heat-proof bowl with a rounded rim which helps when anchoring a foil or paper cover. In the UK there are available in sizes from tiny single-serving quarter-pint to three-pint ones that are too big for my steamer. Traditionally made of glazed pottery, they're also available in _Pyrex_ and _Duralex_ heat-proof glass.

I'm sure they are available in America, but probably with another name. That's the great thing about this forum, I learn so much about other places that simply aren't in books.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have to admit, I don't think I have ever eaten a parsnip. Since everyone has been raving about them, I think I'll check them out! Of course, I don't even know if they sell them in my area or not!


They're very popular in the UK and Northern Europe, the conditions are perfect for growing them. They have a distinctive taste which people either love or loathe, so you definitely should try some if you see them in the shops. Roasted parsnips are essential with a roast dinner in my house, _The Lad_ would probably have me up before the magistrate on charges of child cruelty if I didn't produce them!

In the UK they're mainly sold fresh, but you can buy them frozen in batons, prepared ready to go into the oven for roasting, so you might find them in the frozen vegetables section of your local frozen foods store.

Dave


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sandy - have they started swap partners again - i thought it would not be until after the first of the year. maybe your swap partner is not on this site. i really enjoy the swaps and expect to get my name in on the next one.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam there were a couple of smaller swap groups going on while we wait for the big one.
Sandy


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Dave,
> Yes the ounces are fluid ounces. 1/2 cup is equal to 4 fluid oz and 1 cup is 8 fluid oz. The only crucial ingredient measurement in this recipe is the cream cheese 8 oz. = 226 g and you need 2- 8 oz packages or 452 g.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Sandy


Thanks for clarifying it Sandy. That's logical, I think of a 'cup' as being a volumetric measure. I have a set of scales, most households do in the UK because we measure most solids by weight. I still use my great grandmother's set of scales, c.1880 and haven't yet bought a set of French Revolutionary System weights; it keeps my mind working multiplying and dividing by 28.4 or 454.

Converting fluids into American measures is a new and entertaining exercise for me. 1 Imp. fluid ounce equals 0.96 US fluid ounces, so there is a point where it starts making a difference. A UK pint has 20 of our smaller fluid ounces and equals 19.2 US fluid ounces or 1.2 of your pints; a UK gallon is also 20% more than an American one, a gallon of water weighs ten pounds in the UK system.

I hope nobody will mind if I stick to the way I write my receipts, I'm not quite confident with the cup system yet.

Dave


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Dave,
> ...


Dave I don't think anyone will mind if you stick to your measurements as long as we still get the receipts (that's the important thing).
Sandy


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay - finally made it through all the posts;love the recipes and will definitely be trying them. I've had a ver busy week-end decorating the house and gettting all the shopping done. I'm ready for some craft projects with grandson -- he's making dough ornaments to give out as holiday gifts. To him, it's just like playdough; only he gets to paint them!! Then we'll be making cookies and home-made candies. Made some divinity and caramel when I was with DD#1 earlier in the week - I left them for her to use as gifts to fellow teachers, etc. so need to repeat that effort plus will make peanut brittle and peanut butter fudge. I still have cards to finish, too. Family will be descending on us on the 22nd so I will have many already made breakfast and dinner casseroles already in the refrigerator ready to go in the oven. I haven't gotten all the knitting done that I wanted to --- oh well, always next year. I'll be popping in from time to time --- wishing you all a very pleasant and wonderful holiday.


Glad you've been enjoying yourself, sounds like you've been very busy and having fun. I hope you have a great holiday season.

The boys all brmmmd back to school on their bikes and scooters at 6:30a.m., well the scooters go brnnng-dinggg-dinnggg! Luckily the weather cleared up, I wouldn't want to ride over fifty miles on a tiny scooter in driving rain, I must getting old!

Dave

p.s. Our two new converts to knitting completed their egg cosies and are super-proud of their efforts. Fortunately one of the magazines in the UK always has a pair of 4mm (US size 6) needles on the front with a selection of balls of yarn, they didn't turn down my offer of supplies to make a couple more for their friends. It just goes to show it's all down to presentation, they love the maths!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I've been a little under the weather, so I've just been reading kp and the tea party and enjoying the chatter. 
I'm feeling much better now, and will check in later. 
I just wanted to say HI for now.[/quote]

So Sorry to hear you were under the weather. I hope you are feeling much better by now. Take care.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Karena said:


> I once had a best friend and roomate who tried to help me out by clenaing my iron skillet. I thought it was funny, poor thing took steel wool to it. I reseasoned it, like when it was new. Put oil on it and bake in the oven. I never taste iron. Those thing are great, never break a yoke while filpping. These non stick thing are good now that we are not supposed to be cooking eggs in bacon grease. Just doesn't taste the same without the grease.
> I sound like Paula Deen.
> K


Does reseasoning them get rid of the iron taste? Mine has started tasting of iron recently. And how do I reseason it? I know musn't use soap on them, and we wipe oil on it after use .


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Dave....or anyone else who has an opinion....do you think Splenda could be substituted for the 2 pounds of sugar in the Cranberry Jelly recipe?
> Carol (IL)


I didn't read all the post yet, so I'm sure you've gotten responses already....just wanted to share that we've been experimenting with splenda. It didn't work well in the freezer jam---we did cut the sugar by 1 c. and added 1 c. fruit juice (no sugar added) and that worked in raspberry and strawberry jelly. I hope that helps. We only do the freezer-type jams though.
kerry


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Does reseasoning them get rid of the iron taste? Mine has started tasting of iron recently. And how do I reseason it? I know musn't use soap on them, and we wipe oil on it after use .[/quote]

I don't have one anymore, but I remember my mother rubbing hers with grease, Crisco I think, until there was just a sheen on it, then putting it into a low oven (250 F?) for what seemed like forever. She called that seasoning her pans.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Donna A said:


> Here is my vote on mixers...got the big Kitchenaid. Should have had it years ago. Love it. Have been busy with mittens for the mitten tree at church , got 9 pair done for church and 4 more pair for gifts. Using up lots of my stash so I can buy new yarn in the new year. Next going to work on my sock yarn stash. Project for the new year to tackle felted shoes. Have made lots of felted hats and handbags so I'm excited to try shoes. Baking day is Dec 17th with daughter and we are gearing up for that. Have the blackberry cordial and orange cordial ready to bottle. The blackberry cordial always reminds me to watch all the "Ann of Green Gables" reruns! Every recipe sounds so good, looks like diet in the future new year! Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all! Happy knitting!


LOL---I loved that show! Did you post that cordial recipe?
kerry


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, you mentioned the herb crusted mixture on a roast shouldar. Is that beef? I'm not a lamb person and wanted to try it with other meats such as pork or beef.
> ...


LOL---My daughter is 19 AND can handle the biking thing....lol.
TPMC=tea party matchmakers club----the poor lad will surely be blushing


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Donna A, do you have recipes to the cordials? I've never tried making anything more difficult than Kahlua, but I love blackberries. Being able to make the orange cordial would save MANY dollars! Thanks, Sue


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> Karena said:
> 
> 
> > I once had a best friend and roomate who tried to help me out by clenaing my iron skillet. I thought it was funny, poor thing took steel wool to it. I reseasoned it, like when it was new. Put oil on it and bake in the oven. I never taste iron. Those thing are great, never break a yoke while filpping. These non stick thing are good now that we are not supposed to be cooking eggs in bacon grease. Just doesn't taste the same without the grease.
> ...


I find heating the pan a little sunflower oil and two or three bay leaves, then wiping it dry with absorbent kitchen roll works.

Hope that helps


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Is anyone knitting today. I have been busy working on my Fire Place Kimono, ripping out a fingerless glove that I didn't feel was right, going through my stash to find yarn for a new project pattern I found on another thread and hunting for my larger markers to fit size 11 needles, so I ended up using paper clips instead. I really have a mess going and too much in my stash. Here is the beginning of my kimono.


I managed to finish an xlg hat for my Dad and started fingerless mitts for DD.
Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kerryn said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


Just texted him and got the response:

QUOTE

Tired of me already? 
Want to marry me off? 
Tough! 
Staying single till after uni!

UNQUOTE

Actually, as I told Doris when I saw her in November, _The Lad_ has the next six years all worked out. He's determined to get an MSc and go on to become a racing engineer, his great ambition is to one day design a race bike with his name on the chassis. He's a bright boy, with a keen eye and a flair for applied mathematics, physics and engineering, so I wouldn't put it past him to do it!

Of course, I'm biased!
Dave


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Sam---I'm glad you found us--the TP wouldn't be the same without you!
What is the swap about? just curious

I did manage to get 2 cookie doughs and Nana's Yum-Yum done! Here is one of our favorite cookies:


PEANUT BLOSSOMS

Bake @ 375 F for 8-10 minutes, then for 2-5 minutes


CREAM..1 c. shortening with 1 c. peanut butter. Gradually add 1 c. sugar & 1 c. brown sugar, creaming well.
BLEND IN..2 eggs & 2 t. vanilla; beat well.
SIFT & ADD.3 1/2 c. flour, 2 t. soda & 1 t. salt; mix thoroughly
SHAPE DOUGH..by rounded teaspoonfuls into balls and roll in sugar.

BAKE8-10 minutes-remove from oven. Top each with a Hershys Kiss, pressing down firmly so cookie cracks around edge. Return to oven; bake 2-5 minutes longer.

This is from an old Pillsbury Bake-off cookbook & my family requests them every year. I double this in my Kitcheaid---but it really tries the motor. It's a very stiff dough. 

Have a good day all!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kerryn said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone knitting today. I have been busy working on my Fire Place Kimono, ripping out a fingerless glove that I didn't feel was right, going through my stash to find yarn for a new project pattern I found on another thread and hunting for my larger markers to fit size 11 needles, so I ended up using paper clips instead. I really have a mess going and too much in my stash. Here is the beginning of my kimono.
> ...


I'm struggling to make a festive egg cosy come out right, I'll post the pattern if it looks OK!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> kerryn said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Just read the above to John and he had a good chuckle. Tell Richie it's not you who wants to marry him off, but we Moms and Grandmas who know a "good catch" when we see one. He'll make some girl a good husband when the time comes! Hope he can wait six years.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love my cast iron skillets! I even brought one home from my mom's. It looks terrible, but will shine as soon as I season it! It is a must for cornbread!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

A note on Splenda from someone who's experimented for quite some time now: with anything with a high sugar content (that is, if sugar is part of the "body" of a recipe, like fudge or jam)--it doesn't work. Even though it's derived from sugar, it doesn't have the firmness to hold things together and things either go runny, flat, or just plain icky. I don't know if there are other substitutes or not; we find enough things that "work" not to worry about it. That reminds me...I need to make a birthday cake sugar free for tomorrow (BF's birthday). I'm thinking cheesecake.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is a web link to a converter site that you just plug in the values you are going to. http://www.convert-me.com/en/convert/cooking

Here is an actual conversion chart. http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0001723.html[/quote]

5mmdpns - Thanks, I've printed these out for future reference. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

You are welcome KateB. With the stuff that is going on in Canada regarding the measurements and what is the "correct" thing here in Canada, one never knows what kind of measurement will be used. Kind of have to have something handy to do converting. We dont generally have much to do with oz any more unless they are in the old old cookbooks and then we dont have our measuring containers marked out in oz anymore. They are in cups and ml. haha, suspense in the kitchen cupboards!!!


----------



## Bknitting (Oct 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here is a web link to a converter site that you just plug in the values you are going to. http://www.convert-me.com/en/convert/cooking
> 
> Here is an actual conversion chart. http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0001723.html


5mmdpns - Thanks, I've printed these out for future reference. :thumbup:[/quote]

Thank you very much for this. I am trying to convert my ingredients and it is not always easy.


----------



## Donna A (Mar 7, 2011)

From an older Cookbook: 
Orange-Flavored Liqueur
4 Medium Oranges
Water
2 Cups Sugar
@ Cups vodka or rum
Squeeze juice from oranges, reserve peel from one orange. Scrape white membrane from reserved peel, cur peel into strips. Add water to juice to make 2 cups. In saucepan combine orange juice, orange peel and sugar. ring mixture to boiling; reduce heat and simmer on low heat for 5 minutes. Cool. Pour into 1/2 gallon screw-top jar. Stir in vodka or rum. Cover with lid, Let stand at room temperature for 3 t 4 weeks. Strain through cheese cloth before serving. Makes 5 cups.

Blackberry Cordial
1 quart blackberries
3/4 Cup sugar
3/4 teaspoon whole allspice
12 whole cloves
2 Cups brandy ( I used burbon)
In gallon screw-top jar combine blackberries, sugar, and spicces. Pour in brandy, cover with lid. Invert jar daily til sugar is dissolved, about 4 days. Place in cool dark place for at least 2 months. Strain through cheesecloth before serving. Makes about 3 1/2 Cups.

Enjoy! We make it ever year for Christmas and also the old fashioned orange peel candy. Merry Christmas


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Strawberry4u 
It's nothing I can diagnose, just not quite right, sleeping a lot and no energy, etc. I got 9 hours, intermittent sleep last night and feel pretty good today. I had to get on KP today and haven't even had coffee yet, so I'll get some now and be back to stalking KP in a few. 
Thanks for your concern.
Sue



Strawberry4u said:


> I've been a little under the weather, so I've just been reading kp and the tea party and enjoying the chatter.
> I'm feeling much better now, and will check in later.
> I just wanted to say HI for now.


So Sorry to hear you were under the weather. I hope you are feeling much better by now. Take care.[/quote]


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Jilze said:
> 
> 
> > Dave-what is a pudding basin
> ...


I think a lot of mixing bowls would qualify.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes, Donna, they sound delish!!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

kerryn, I looked up freezer jams on the Ball Jar Co's website and found lots of fascinating recipes there. One is for "no cook freezer jam" That's going to be one of my new projects.
Donna, the cordial recipes sound delicious, and, 
Dave, your lad is wise beyond his years.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Dave, your lad is wise beyond his years.


He scares me silly sometimes, it can be like talking to an old man! He's not perfect, but he does try very hard to be a good son and I've never known him to be selfish or cruel to anyone. From the earliest age, if you gave him a bag of sweets, he'd offer them round before taking one for himself.

My grandmother told me; "It's nice to be nice", I try to follow her advice because she was right; if you're nice to peope, they tend to be nice back, consequently you have a very pleasant, easy life. _The Lad_ is a 'people watcher' and isn't stupid, I once overheard him tell one of his friends, "If only you'd stop arguing with people, you'd get so much more done"!

Like I said, he's scary!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dave, children are imitators from the get-go. The biggest compliment the Lad can give you is too see himself being patterned and copying the Dave Lad in his life!!! Wow, he is picking up some perfect manners from you!! hahaa


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > kerryn said:
> ...


I think he'll slow down when he's built that winning bike. He came back from the workshops on Saturday night and I asked him about the new race bike and he said, "It's great, but there must be more we can do, I know there's something we're missing. We can do better!"

He can wait, but my only worry is he'll be like me and be too busy having fun to realise one day, a lifetime has passed and he's on his own. I'm happy with my library, I only hope he'll be happy with whatever he ends up with.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> A note on Splenda from someone who's experimented for quite some time now: with anything with a high sugar content (that is, if sugar is part of the "body" of a recipe, like fudge or jam)--it doesn't work. Even though it's derived from sugar, it doesn't have the firmness to hold things together and things either go runny, flat, or just plain icky. I don't know if there are other substitutes or not; we find enough things that "work" not to worry about it. That reminds me...I need to make a birthday cake sugar free for tomorrow (BF's birthday). I'm thinking cheesecake.


In my experience, you just can't replace sugar with some things. Just treat it as a luxury to be enjoyed in small quantities. It's a good system, a bar of cheap candy, or two absolutely gorgeous perfect Belgian chocolates after dinner with your coffee? I know which I'm going for!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Jilze said:
> ...


Absolutely, just make sure they're the heat-proof variety.

Dave


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Dave-what is a pudding basin 
[/quote]

A curved-sided heat-proof bowl with a rounded rim which helps when anchoring a foil or paper cover. In the UK there are available in sizes from tiny single-serving quarter-pint to three-pint ones that are too big for my steamer. Traditionally made of glazed pottery, they're also available in _Pyrex_ and _Duralex_ heat-proof glass.

I'm sure they are available in America, but probably with another name. That's the great thing about this forum, I learn so much about other places that simply aren't in books.

Dave[/quote]

How about our 
"casserole dishes", some even have lids (covers) which the metal "pudding molds" came with. Learned this thru some research....Della


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> In my experience, you just can't replace sugar with some things. Just treat it as a luxury to be enjoyed in small quantities. It's a good system, a bar of cheap candy, or two absolutely gorgeous perfect Belgian chocolates after dinner with your coffee? I know which I'm going for!
> 
> Dave


I agree completely, Dave, but one person in our household can have no processed sugar whatsoever, so I experiment on his behalf. We've concluded it's better to stick with what we know works and not try to get too fancy.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dave, children are imitators from the get-go. The biggest compliment the Lad can give you is too see himself being patterned and copying the Dave Lad in his life!!! Wow, he is picking up some perfect manners from you!! hahaa


Thanks, but he does it all himself, I just let him talk about things and that's all he needs. I think that's all us guys ever need, unwavering loyalty and honesty, we're very simple creatures.

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

In order to cook all the great recipes I find here, and to do all the gorgeous projects I find here, I need to live on past 100 with all my faculties intact.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Della said:


> Dave-what is a pudding basin


A curved-sided heat-proof bowl with a rounded rim which helps when anchoring a foil or paper cover. In the UK there are available in sizes from tiny single-serving quarter-pint to three-pint ones that are too big for my steamer. Traditionally made of glazed pottery, they're also available in _Pyrex_ and _Duralex_ heat-proof glass.

I'm sure they are available in America, but probably with another name. That's the great thing about this forum, I learn so much about other places that simply aren't in books.

Dave[/quote]

How about our 
"casserole dishes", some even have lids (covers) which the metal "pudding molds" came with. Learned this thru some research....Della[/quote]

We have casserole dishes and use them lots, but I've never tried steaming a pudding in one.

The cover on steamed puddings does need to be 'close'. With the sponge pudding receipts I gave this weekend, they will rise and expand the pleat in the foil which will need to be peeled off. With Christmas puddings, one fills the basin to within about half to three-quarters of an inch of the top, they swell to fill the basin completely during cooking, then shrink back when cool. Provided your casseroles meet these criteria, I can't see why they shouldn't work, just make sure they're such that you can turn the pudding out intact.

Apologies if that's a bit vague.

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm close to my DD, at least most of the time! I think some of it goes back to her 9th grade year when her father died. We were already divorced and he had his own family, but he spoiled her rotten! She definitely got her spending from him! I think it is always hard for a girl to lose her father at that age. Even though she has had difficult times, she has accomplished a lot. I'm very proud of her. The holidays are always hard, but we both seem to muddle through it. Dave, the Lad really seems to have a logical and level head! Sometimes I think my Lass needs some of that. She has made more good choices, so I just keep hoping they will overcome her bad ones! She's a beautiful girl and very sweet. I also think girls and their moms often butt heads more than fathers and sons.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm close to my DD, at least most of the time! I think some of it goes back to her 9th grade year when her father died. We were already divorced and he had his own family, but he spoiled her rotten! She definitely got her spending from him! I think it is always hard for a girl to lose her father at that age. Even though she has had difficult times, she has accomplished a lot. I'm very proud of her. The holidays are always hard, but we both seem to muddle through it. Dave, the Lad really seems to have a logical and level head! Sometimes I think my Lass needs some of that. She has made more good choices, so I just keep hoping they will overcome her bad ones! She's a beautiful girl and very sweet. I also think girls and their moms often butt heads more than fathers and sons.


Your daughter sounds great, she'll just have to get a good enough job to support her tastes!

Does your daughter by any chance like standing on windswept former WWII airfields watching bikes go round and round and round? If so, I might get rid of him!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Your daughter sounds great, she'll just have to get a good enough job to support her tastes!

Does your daughter by any chance like standing on windswept former WWII airfields watching bikes go round and round and round? If so, I might get rid of him!

Dave[/quote]

She is a Pre-K (4 year olds) teacher. She comes home very tired. I used to give her a hard time, and then I subbed for her and fell asleep in my chair after I got home! She jumps up and down, sits on the floor, picks up the kids when they get hurt or just in need of a hug, and never sits down! The kids are really cute, but very active and require a lot of attention! She's going to be in London this summer!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> In order to cook all the great recipes I find here, and to do all the gorgeous projects I find here, I need to live on past 100 with all my faculties intact.


Amen to that!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kerryn said:


> What is the swap about? just curious
> 
> kerry - the swap was done by several ladies - you gave them your name and then each month you gave them your name they would pare it with someone else in the swap - you were to send them (ten dollar limit) anything that might interest them - you read their bio for this - (click on anyone's name and their bio info will pop up) - i have gotten yarn - candy bars (yum) - patterns - etc. you will also get a swap package from someone - not necessarily the person you got.
> 
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm close to my DD, at least most of the time! I think some of it goes back to her 9th grade year when her father died. We were already divorced and he had his own family, but he spoiled her rotten! She definitely got her spending from him! I think it is always hard for a girl to lose her father at that age. Even though she has had difficult times, she has accomplished a lot. I'm very proud of her. The holidays are always hard, but we both seem to muddle through it. Dave, the Lad really seems to have a logical and level head! Sometimes I think my Lass needs some of that. She has made more good choices, so I just keep hoping they will overcome her bad ones! She's a beautiful girl and very sweet. I also think girls and their moms often butt heads more than fathers and sons.


Pammie, I think it must be hard for a girl to lose a father at any age. Our daughter-in-law told me once that when she was 17 or 18 her parents divorced and she has never gotten over it. She's now 50 years old. Her father is still living and she visits him several times a year, but it isn't the same. He has an alcohol problem so I guess that's the cause of the divorce.

My Dad spoiled me, not in a monetary way, but with undivided attention. My brother was Mom's favorite and I was his. I had him until I was 29 years old so I guess I was lucky. Thinking it over, maybe he did spoil me in a monetary way. One time my Mom had him take me shopping for a new dress (I was probably about 8 or 9 years old) and she exploded when we got home and found out how much he had spent. Anyway, I got to keep the dress!!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

dandylion said:


> kerryn, I looked up freezer jams on the Ball Jar Co's website and found lots of fascinating recipes there. One is for "no cook freezer jam" That's going to be one of my new projects.
> Donna, the cordial recipes sound delicious, and,
> Dave, your lad is wise beyond his years.


Thank you dandylion---I will check them out! We use Sure-Jell & it does not require you to cook the berries. The jam tastes like fresh berries----YUM!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

DonnaA---Thank you!!! Can't wait to give them a try!

Sam----Also Thank you for the info---it is pretty much what I figured.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

You're welcome. One thing I found interesting was that lemon peal is a natural pectin. I'm not a "canner"- wish I had learned long ago to can things. The lemon peal thing was new to me.



kerryn said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > kerryn, I looked up freezer jams on the Ball Jar Co's website and found lots of fascinating recipes there. One is for "no cook freezer jam" That's going to be one of my new projects.
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

dandylion said:


> You're welcome. One thing I found interesting was that lemon peal is a natural pectin. I'm not a "canner"- wish I had learned long ago to can things. The lemon peal thing was new to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never made freezer jam, only the cooked. Do you use Sure-jel to make them? Is the recipe on the inside leaflet? 
BTW, apple peels also are a natural pectin; I have used them to make mint jelly.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Siouxann, I just typed in Sure-jel into the google search. Here is one site I came up with for the freezer jam using Sure-jel. 
http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/30-minutes-homemade-surejell-50137.aspx


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Apple is the best source of pectin, closely followed by lemons, limes and the citrus fruits, then you get plums, cranberries, cherries, blueberries etc, all of these set without any problems. It's fruits like blackberries, strawberries and apricots that have a very low pectin content that cause the problem, that's why you mix them with something with a high pectin content, hence blackberry and apple or raspberry and rhubarb, or apricot and almond. If you don't combine a high pectin fruit you have to add apple extract or lemon to achieve a set. 

I don't make freezer jam and I don't use the Nicholas Appert's canning process for jams, I only bottle tomatoes, apple pulp, and blackberries. Any of the jam or marmalade receipts I post are 'set', they only need a parchment lid to keep the dust out.

Jams and marmalades will keep for five to seven years, a crystalline crust forms that seals and protects the layer beneath. Pectin sets the jam and the sugar content stops it going off!

There are a couple of strange ones, pineapple and courgette needs sugar and added pectin to set, even then it does it reluctantly because bromeliads contain an enzyme that inhibits setting. Marrow and ginger is another jam that defies, although ginger is rich in pectin, coaxing this one to set takes two days of careful work. Luckily these are the exceptions, a couple of bramley apples will set most jams add good flavour. 

For myself, I like the matured taste, plum jam gets better and isn't really fit to eat until it has sat on the shelf for six months; then try it with stilton cheese, a marriage made in heaven!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Now you tell me!!!!!! I just went to Brown County (craft country) and bought some delicious fresh jam and didn't use it all before that crust started to form. I thought it had gone bad and threw it away!!! 
Live and learn  Where have you been all our lives Dave?  
Although, it did smell like the grapes were fermenting. :lol:



FireballDave said:


> Apple is the best source of pectin, closely followed by lemons, limes and the citrus fruits, then you get plums, cranberries, cherries, blueberries etc, all of these set without any problems. It's fruits like blackberries, strawberries and apricots that have a very low pectin content that cause the problem, that's why you mix them with something with a high pectin content, hence blackberry and apple or raspberry and rhubarb, or apricot and almond. If you don't combine a high pectin fruit you have to add apple extract or lemon to achieve a set.
> 
> I don't make freezer jam and I don't use the Nicholas Appert's canning process for jams, I only bottle tomatoes, apple pulp, and blackberries. Any of the jam or marmalade receipts I post are 'set', they only need a parchment lid to keep the dust out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

1artist said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


my gran always fixed fresh cranberry relish for thanksgiving, i still use her recipe to this day, just finely chop the washed cranberries, i cut the ends off the navel orange and chop the dickens out of it also, i use the food processor. you can add some pecans if you want, and just add sugar to taste, it is the most refreshing taste. i bet as a salsa it would be good also.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Siouxann, I just typed in Sure-jel into the google search. Here is one site I came up with for the freezer jam using Sure-jel.
> http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/30-minutes-homemade-surejell-50137.aspx


Thank you! As I said, I've never frozen jam. I have used frozen grape juice concentrate to make grape jelly, and that worked quite well. This sure seems an easy way to take the heat out of jam-making in summer. I shall try it when the berries come again. I make a spiced peach jam that is delicious. Just add some cinnamon and/or ground ginger when you add the sugar to the fruit. Haven't tried it with fresh ginger, but I'll bet that would be good, too. One year I inserted a cinnamon stick into each jar as I filled them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not to spoil all the talk of jellies and jams, etc - but -

1 ritz cracker
big blob of peanut butter
big chunck of dill pickle

ambrosia

ate a whole tube of ritz - half a jar of dill pickles - much peanut butter for my dinner tonight - washed it down with several large cups of orange juice. 

don't knock it till you try it.

sam


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Sam, I like peanutbutter and pickle sandwiches. Glad to see that you like this combo, too.



thewren said:


> not to spoil all the talk of jellies and jams, etc - but -
> 
> 1 ritz cracker
> big blob of peanut butter
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you bet dandylion - on whole wheat toast - the best.

sam


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> 1artist said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Meat grinder is the best to make cranberry/orange relish--with a bit of sugar this is really good. I remember as a little kid when I would grind the cranberries they popped. I don't remember leaving the orange peel on but the relish was very tart so possibly. Adding pecans definitely would be good....will give it a try. Hey I'm back been gone for a day and we're still tak'in food. Well I'm onto my next knitting projects, yes projectS.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> not to spoil all the talk of jellies and jams, etc - but -
> 
> 1 ritz cracker
> big blob of peanut butter
> ...


 :thumbup:
I also like it with pumpernickle bread!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Now you tell me!!!!!! I just went to Brown County (craft country) and bought some delicious fresh jam and didn't use it all before that crust started to form. I thought it had gone bad and threw it away!!!
> Live and learn  Where have you been all our lives Dave?
> Although, it did smell like the grapes were fermenting. :lol:


Grape jelly is a bit of an odd one. The 'must' on grapes is actually yeast, crush them and let the juice and fruit sugars get to it and you get wine. As a result, grape jam or jelly only keeps for about three months, unless it has been heated to 220degF/105degC in the process.

Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a full recipe for this same relish/chutney - I'll locate it and post it separately -- don't forget the cranberry salsa recipe I posted awhile ago. It's great by itself or over the cream cheese.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, children are imitators from the get-go. The biggest compliment the Lad can give you is too see himself being patterned and copying the Dave Lad in his life!!! Wow, he is picking up some perfect manners from you!! hahaa
> ...


I think that goes ladies too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I might have missed the full orange-cranberry relish recipe -- but here's one that my MIL left for us to continue enjoying:

Grandma's Orange/Cranberry Relish

2 Medium Oranges
4 Cups Fresh Cranberries (1 lb. -washed and sorted
2	Cups Granulated Sugar
1/2	Cup Chopped walnuts or pecans

Remove orange rind of one orange with vegetable peeler avoiding as much of the white as possible; set aside.

Completely peel and section both oranges and grind reserved peel, orange sections and cranberries with coarse blade on food processor (I use a Little Oscar). Stir in sugar and nuts and chill for several hours - I usually do it overnight.

This is great by itself, but by adding a little ginger or nutmeg adds new little twists. I like this with turkey, chicken, and pork. Probably would be good with a nice firm piece of fish also.

Enjoy.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I might have missed the full orange-cranberry relish recipe -- but here's one that my MIL left for us to continue enjoying:
> 
> Grandma's Orange/Cranberry Relish
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm trying it out on the troops with cheese this weekend, Wensleydale I think!

Dave


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

I've never made freezer jam, only the cooked. Do you use Sure-jel to make them? Is the recipe on the inside leaflet? 
BTW, apple peels also are a natural pectin; I have used them to make mint jelly.[/quote]

Yes--there are several recipes inside the box. It is so easy, just a LOT of stirring!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Sam, I like peanutbutter and pickle sandwiches. Glad to see that you like this combo, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ummmm.....that's a new one for me (from someone who puts pb on hotdogs!) but I'll def try it.
we love a good, sharp cheddar with bread & butter pickles on crackers

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> not to spoil all the talk of jellies and jams, etc - but -
> 
> 1 ritz cracker
> big blob of peanut butter
> ...


Yum I have had that. I have cut the dill pickles up mixed them in peanut butter and put it on celery. My dad would eat pb, relish & mayo on sandwiches. Mom ate cheese & jam sandwiches. They're not bad either.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I might have missed the full orange-cranberry relish recipe -- but here's one that my MIL left for us to continue enjoying:
> 
> Grandma's Orange/Cranberry Relish
> 
> ...


Mom would mix this with tuna instead of mayo. Think I'll have try this for lunch today. Thanks for the idea. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren, when we were kids, Mom always made us what she called "desert sandwiches" which were cheese and jam. The cheese was usually cheese whiz or the velveta cheese block. The jam was always strawberry.

Love the dill pickles and peanut butter. I like to slice up the dill pickle and put it on my ham sandwiches too.

Another one to try out is cheese, sourkraut, and mustard sandwiches. I like a cheese slice (white or orange) in this. Havarti cheese is also good in this as is smoked Gouda cheese. There is a white cheese with bell pepper bits in it and I forget what it is called at the moment, that is how long since I have seen it on my grocery store shelf. It is good too.

A nice light meal for any vegetarian is also cheese and relish/salsa in a sandwich. What does everyone else like?


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I'll try toasting the bread. Yum



thewren said:


> you bet dandylion - on whole wheat toast - the best.
> 
> sam


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Hmmmm , Glad I threw it away.  


FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Now you tell me!!!!!! I just went to Brown County (craft country) and bought some delicious fresh jam and didn't use it all before that crust started to form. I thought it had gone bad and threw it away!!!
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I like sourkraut on sandwiches too. As you can tell, I like practically everything, but one sandwich my brother liked never made it through my lips. That was peanut butter, banana and mayonaize sandwiches. It may be good, but I just never wanted one.



5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren, when we were kids, Mom always made us what she called "desert sandwiches" which were cheese and jam. The cheese was usually cheese whiz or the velveta cheese block. The jam was always strawberry.
> 
> Love the dill pickles and peanut butter. I like to slice up the dill pickle and put it on my ham sandwiches too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I like peanut butter and mayonnaise (well, Miracle Whip) sandwiches...never put bananas on them, though.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Oh, I'm sure he liked the Miracle Whip. I doubt that he tasted real mayo until he was out of school and in the Navy.



Sorlenna said:


> I like peanut butter and mayonnaise (well, Miracle Whip) sandwiches...never put bananas on them, though.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm reporting back about parsnips and cranberries. I found parsnips in Walmart today, one pound for $2.64. Tied up in bags so no choice really as to which ones looked nicer. I checked on the price of cranberries (actually I bought them too, so I can try the zippy relish with peppers) and they were only $1.68. I think the bag is 12 ounces these days, one of those incredible shrinking things. Used to be a pound.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I'll have to try sourkraut on a sandwich, sounds yummy.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I'm reporting back about parsnips and cranberries. I found parsnips in Walmart today, one pound for $2.64. Tied up in bags so no choice really as to which ones looked nicer. I checked on the price of cranberries (actually I bought them too, so I can try the zippy relish with peppers) and they were only $1.68. I think the bag is 12 ounces these days, one of those incredible shrinking things. Used to be a pound.


I was in one of the _Palaces of Hell_ to-day and parsnips were £1.65p per kilo (US$1.16 per pound), but cranberries were £3.50/250g (US$9.87 per pound). The pricing on clementines was isane, two 650g nets for £2 which works out at £0.70 per pound (US$1.09), or their 'special value' 2kg packs for £4, that works out at £0.91 per pound (US$1.41), good job I'd already bought some at £1 per kilo (US$0.70 per pound) in the market!

They do it to confuse everybody, a 0.7 litre bottle of schnapps is £5.32 which works out at £7.60 per litre, but a litre bottle is priced ar £8.56. Buy four cans of baked beans individually and it's 20p cheaper than buying them as a 'value' four-pack. I'd love to be able to pick on Tesco (top of my list of disliked companies) and say they were the worst offender, but Sainsburys, Morrisons and Asda (Wal-Mart) are just as bad.

I'm quite good at mental arithmetic and I carry around in my head the prices of the goods I regularly buy in my head so I can compare between at least three of them and a few other shops I use, but it must be very difficult for people who don't have the time to do the research and calculate everything. I also note from my household ledger that over the past year, canned pineapple has gone up by a whopping 37.5%. It could be worse, canned baby carrots have gone up by 105%; I decided against buying any of them, I'll buy fresh and cut them up small!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > not to spoil all the talk of jellies and jams, etc - but -
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ummmm.....that's a new one for me (from someone who puts pb on hotdogs!) but I'll def try it.
we love a good, sharp cheddar with bread & butter pickles on crackers

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

oh dear - i love peanut butter on hot dogs - even with a bit of catsup 0 but sharp cheddar with b7b pickles - you guys just keep adding to my grocery list.

sam


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > I'm reporting back about parsnips and cranberries. I found parsnips in Walmart today, one pound for $2.64. Tied up in bags so no choice really as to which ones looked nicer. I checked on the price of cranberries (actually I bought them too, so I can try the zippy relish with peppers) and they were only $1.68. I think the bag is 12 ounces these days, one of those incredible shrinking things. Used to be a pound.
> ...


Yes prices are really going up here in the upper midw usa. I can see why you pay so much for cranberries if they are imported--or do they grow cranberries in the UK? We have Aldi stores here that I go to frequently because they usually are the very lowest in prices and their produce is not bad plus top of the line chocolate---what more do you need. I just bought my russet potatoes for lefsa making, let's not get into that again, but several on my gift list are expecting it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> ummmm.....that's a new one for me (from someone who puts pb on hotdogs!) but I'll def try it.
> we love a good, sharp cheddar with bread & butter pickles on crackers
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


oh dear - i love peanut butter on hot dogs - even with a bit of catsup 0 but sharp cheddar with b7b pickles - you guys just keep adding to my grocery list.

sam[/quote]

Sam, it is called expanding your culinary skills. Next time, you must take your rolling pin, cut off the crusts, and roll your bread flat. Then take your pb and spread out over your flat bread. Put a 1/4 sliced length wise piece of dill along one edge and start rolling this edge into itself. Voila, now you have a pb dilly roll!!! Top with a chunk of chocolate and things could not get better. PS serve with hot mulled cidar.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > I'm reporting back about parsnips and cranberries. I found parsnips in Walmart today, one pound for $2.64. Tied up in bags so no choice really as to which ones looked nicer. I checked on the price of cranberries (actually I bought them too, so I can try the zippy relish with peppers) and they were only $1.68. I think the bag is 12 ounces these days, one of those incredible shrinking things. Used to be a pound.
> ...


I have very nice memories of the Sainsburys in Manchester where I could get something to have for supper in my room. And also get cheese to bring back, my first experience with red Leicester.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you guys realize that i have started a msdocument titled "peanut butter receipts". i am definitely going to try the pb dilly roll. think i may even have some chocolate (in my advent calender that i haven't eaten yet. that's the best i can do in that area until i go shopping at the "pofh".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

on another note entirely

i like to (food processor needed) grind two bags of cranberries - and then add two naval oranges (sans rind) and about half a cup of sugar (i like it tart - adjust for your taste).

i also like putting two granny smith (sans peel) and half cup of sugar.

the longer they sit the better they are - of course they do spoil eventually - if they had a chance in my house.

wonder how a cranberry relish - peanut butter - dill pickle on whole wheat toast would taste. may have to try it.

sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know this is changing the subject but I am so excited I just have to tell you folks. You may recall that I have been concerned about the very real possibility of losing our home. Well praise God on high! I got a call from the bank today and our home is now safe! They truly worked with us and considered us a hardship case and our mortgage has been redone so that we can afford to keep our home. Thank yhou all so very much for your prayers. I am so very, very thankful and blessed!.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam your recipe sounds delicious! Will have to pick up the ingredients tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

settleg said:


> I know this is changing the subject but I am so excited I just have to tell you folks. You may recall that I have been concerned about the very real possibility of losing our home. Well praise God on high! I got a call from the bank today and our home is now safe! They truly worked with us and considered us a hardship case and our mortgage has been redone so that we can afford to keep our home. Thank yhou all so very much for your prayers. I am so very, very thankful and blessed!.


That such good news, so very happy that you will not have to move. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

settleg - who says prayers are not answered - i am very happy for you.

sam



settleg said:


> I know this is changing the subject but I am so excited I just have to tell you folks. You may recall that I have been concerned about the very real possibility of losing our home. Well praise God on high! I got a call from the bank today and our home is now safe! They truly worked with us and considered us a hardship case and our mortgage has been redone so that we can afford to keep our home. Thank yhou all so very much for your prayers. I am so very, very thankful and blessed!.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Settleg, the Christmas angels are certainly singing for you now!!! PS, you could let hubby carry a tune or two with you!!!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Hallelujah.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

SETTLEG..so glad for you and your family,now its the best Christmas ever. Merry Christmas, Happy New Year, and lots of hugs and warm wishes....Della


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

settleg said:


> I know this is changing the subject but I am so excited I just have to tell you folks. You may recall that I have been concerned about the very real possibility of losing our home. Well praise God on high! I got a call from the bank today and our home is now safe! They truly worked with us and considered us a hardship case and our mortgage has been redone so that we can afford to keep our home. Thank yhou all so very much for your prayers. I am so very, very thankful and blessed!.


what a wonderful Christmas present.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Settleg, SOOOO happy for you! What a relief you must be feeling.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Woot! Way to go, Settleg!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

settleg said:


> I know this is changing the subject but I am so excited I just have to tell you folks. You may recall that I have been concerned about the very real possibility of losing our home. Well praise God on high! I got a call from the bank today and our home is now safe! They truly worked with us and considered us a hardship case and our mortgage has been redone so that we can afford to keep our home. Thank yhou all so very much for your prayers. I am so very, very thankful and blessed!.


That is so awesome...that is wonderful news! So glad that it's turned out for you and your family. Prayers do work!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I like peanut butter and mayonnaise (well, Miracle Whip) sandwiches...never put bananas on them, though.


Wasn't that one of Elvis Presley's favorite foods?


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Hallelujah.


Dito, and, AMEN!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I also note from my household ledger that over the past year

Dave, I need to come live with you for a year and maybe I would get myself organized! You continue to amaze me. I wish I was half as organized as you!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I do believe he liked fried pb sandwiches. Not sure if they had bananas. 
Fried bologna isn't bad either 



RookieRetiree said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I like peanut butter and mayonnaise (well, Miracle Whip) sandwiches...never put bananas on them, though.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

settleg said:


> I know this is changing the subject but I am so excited I just have to tell you folks. You may recall that I have been concerned about the very real possibility of losing our home. Well praise God on high! I got a call from the bank today and our home is now safe! They truly worked with us and considered us a hardship case and our mortgage has been redone so that we can afford to keep our home. Thank yhou all so very much for your prayers. I am so very, very thankful and blessed!.


What a wonderful gift! I got teary myself just thinking about it. I cannot imagine how excited, relieved you must be! I am so happy for you!!!!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I wish I had his memory! 


pammie1234 said:


> I also note from my household ledger that over the past year
> 
> Dave, I need to come live with you for a year and maybe I would get myself organized! You continue to amaze me. I wish I was half as organized as you!


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

Wonderful news, Settleg!! It comes with the true spirit of Christmas!! So happy for you!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I agree dandylion! I don't know how he keeps all of that knowledge in his head!

Dave, don't you just love it when people talk about you!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Idon't believe in Luck-but count your blessings. The banks will have to learn they cannot forget those who have been their good customers during the good times in which they continually raised interest rates and inflated prices and commissions until no one had the money to purchase the overwhelming prices due to no money anywhere. Here, they continue to hold the prices up and don't give anyone a break hoping that they will realize the high prices and interest once again.I am so glad for you. Marlark Marge.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I like peanut butter and mayonnaise (well, Miracle Whip) sandwiches...never put bananas on them, though.
> ...


Elvis liked his peanut butter and banana sandwiches grilled like the grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## candytuft (Jul 1, 2011)

Setleg what wonderful news, have a wonderful Christmas.x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dandylion - i love fried bologna - especially with horseradish and mustard.

sam



dandylion said:


> I do believe he liked fried pb sandwiches. Not sure if they had bananas.
> Fried bologna isn't bad either
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I thought about posting this in the pictures section, but thought all of you would enjoy it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

especially when he's not around. lol

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I agree dandylion! I don't know how he keeps all of that knowledge in his head!
> 
> Dave, don't you just love it when people talk about you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dandylion - what a great picture and what a great dog.

sam



dandylion said:


> I thought about posting this in the pictures section, but thought all of you would enjoy it.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Ir makes me awwwww every time I look at it.  


thewren said:


> dandylion - what a great picture and what a great dog.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I really have to stop reading these recipes. I should be heading for bed soon but you all have my tummy rumbling. I think I will settlr for a nice crisp apple with some peanut butter. And a cuppa. Good night all. Edith


5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > ummmm.....that's a new one for me (from someone who puts pb on hotdogs!) but I'll def try it.
> ...


Sam, it is called expanding your culinary skills. Next time, you must take your rolling pin, cut off the crusts, and roll your bread flat. Then take your pb and spread out over your flat bread. Put a 1/4 sliced length wise piece of dill along one edge and start rolling this edge into itself. Voila, now you have a pb dilly roll!!! Top with a chunk of chocolate and things could not get better. PS serve with hot mulled cidar.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is not going to be just my culinary skills that will be expanding.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is not going to be just my culinary skills that will be expanding.
> 
> sam


haha, talking about those expansion panels?? call your taylor!!!!

Oh yah, forgot to tell you that a little carmel over the pb dilly roll can be substituted for the lil bit o' chocolate!!! and top with a couple of those lil tiny marshmellows and melt in microwave for a couple of seconds!! Enjoy!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Settleg, so happy for you - now you can relax and enjoy the holidays. The prayers worked!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> I know this is changing the subject but I am so excited I just have to tell you folks. You may recall that I have been concerned about the very real possibility of losing our home. Well praise God on high! I got a call from the bank today and our home is now safe! They truly worked with us and considered us a hardship case and our mortgage has been redone so that we can afford to keep our home. Thank yhou all so very much for your prayers. I am so very, very thankful and blessed!.


Great news!

I'm so glad for you, now you can enjoy the season properly!

Dave


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Two of my cousins who are brothers used to eat a sandwich that was peanut butter & jelly & bologna & mayo all together.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I like peanut butter and mayonnaise (well, Miracle Whip) sandwiches...never put bananas on them, though.
> ...


[/quote][/quote]

yummy fried balogna sandwich with chips inside. I'm being sooo bad. I'm having my Chamomile tea with spoonful of nutella. I know my bad, Oh well. I need comfortfood.

Good night to my wonderful friends... Don't rat me out my waistline will do that alone....R.O.F.L. and I do mean roll.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I also note from my household ledger that over the past year
> 
> Dave, I need to come live with you for a year and maybe I would get myself organized! You continue to amaze me. I wish I was half as organized as you!


It goes back to my student days when money was tight. If you want to save money, or have a student son or daughter, buy them a cash-book for Christmas and tell them to write down every last can of beans, bag of peanuts, cup of coffee and roll of toilet paper they buy. I guarantee that within three months they'll be expert shoppers and have saved themselves a small fortune!

And don't let them do it on a computer spreadsheet program either, the action of sitting at the table and physically writing out every item really rams it home just how much things cost. Every time you open your wallet, it becomes a 'considered purchase'!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I agree dandylion! I don't know how he keeps all of that knowledge in his head!
> 
> Dave, don't you just love it when people talk about you!


I can think of more interesting things to talk about. Nobody has mentioned the possible discovery of the Higgs boson at CERN this week, that really is fascinating and exciting!

As for my memory, that's simply practice and training, use it or lose it! I spend a few minutes reviewing the day's events and assimilatng new information before I go to bed every night. Most days it only takes ten minutes, but sometimes I have to hit the book-stacks and check references for a couple of hours, fortunately that doesn't happen often. Like anything else, it gets quicker and easier with practice.

By the way, anybody worried about their waistline could have a go at trying my cash-book trick as a diet system. Just one small difference, write down the calorific content of everything BEFORE you put it in your mouth. Crunch numbers, not calories!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


The cranberries are imported, but so are lots of other things. The real problem with cranberries is that they were declared a 'superfood' full of healthy properties, that gave them added value. The _Palaces of Hell_ rubbed their avaricious hands with glee and raised prices accordingly.

We have Aldi too, they are good and have shaken up things a bit, but they don't have to go far to compete with the big four to compete on price, they keep them just that litle bit lower.

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Aldi does much better in the competition here. I've been trying out their version of the things I would buy anyway, and I am spending a lot less and have more food in the house. Most things are quite as good as the name brands. Not peanut butter though! It's strangely sticky and dry. Their bread and butter pickles are just not like the ones I love. Obviously all you folks would want the correct peanut butter and pickles!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

settleg said:


> I know this is changing the subject but I am so excited I just have to tell you folks. You may recall that I have been concerned about the very real possibility of losing our home. Well praise God on high! I got a call from the bank today and our home is now safe! They truly worked with us and considered us a hardship case and our mortgage has been redone so that we can afford to keep our home. Thank yhou all so very much for your prayers. I am so very, very thankful and blessed!.


Thank God! What a great Christmas gift!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

And don't let them do it on a computer spreadsheet program either, the action of sitting at the table and physically writing out every item really rams it home just how much things cost. Every time you open your wallet, it becomes a 'considered purchase'!
Dave[/quote]

I did that with my kids they had to write down every penny they spent from their allowance. It didn't take them long to figure out if they didn't buy that bag of chips they could soon buy the big ticket item they really wanted. Sadly they didn't all practice this once they got out on their own. 
My dad was very fast with math problems. We would ask him a math question and almost as soon as we asked he would have the answer.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

By the way, anybody worried about their waistline could have a go at trying my cash-book trick as a diet system. Just one small difference, write down the calorific content of everything BEFORE you put it in your mouth. Crunch numbers, not calories!

Dave

That's the way Weight Watchers wants you to do it, also - keep a journal. It's surprising the number of calories in some foods. I was involved in the Women's Health Initiative study for several years and we had to keep diet journals to track how much fat we were eating. It's very tedious, but helps to keep your weight under control.

All these recent vacations, however, have wreaked havoc on my weight - have to get "back on the wagon."


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> And don't let them do it on a computer spreadsheet program either, the action of sitting at the table and physically writing out every item really rams it home just how much things cost. Every time you open your wallet, it becomes a 'considered purchase'!
> Dave


I did that with my kids they had to write down every penny they spent from their allowance. It didn't take them long to figure out if they didn't buy that bag of chips they could soon buy the big ticket item they really wanted. Sadly they didn't all practice this once they got out on their own. 
My dad was very fast with math problems. We would ask him a math question and almost as soon as we asked he would have the answer.[/quote]

I can remember when I was 10 years old my allowance was 10 cents a week (one penny for each year?). You could buy a comic book for ten cents, which I did for 4 or 5 weeks until I thought, "This is dumb. My ten cents is gone and all I have to show for it is a comic book." That's when I stopped buying comic books. Even now, when I buy books they have to be worthwhile. All the frivolous stuff I can borrow from the library.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Aldi does much better in the competition here. I've been trying out their version of the things I would buy anyway, and I am spending a lot less and have more food in the house. Most things are quite as good as the name brands. Not peanut butter though! It's strangely sticky and dry. Their bread and butter pickles are just not like the ones I love. Obviously all you folks would want the correct peanut butter and pickles!


They are better value on lots of things, especially fruit and veg. I love their jars of pickled gherkins, they're proper Spreewald gherkins from Germany. They always remind me I used to visit the DDR before reunification, my friends in the BDR used to ask me to bring them back from the East. It's an interesting place, the only town I know that has an annual gherkin festival!

Sadly I don't have an Aldi near me, so I only go there once a month. It isn't a long way away, but if I don't go by bike, I have to change buses twice in each direction; either way, I have to carry everything in my back-pack. That's another money-saving tip, don't use a trolley at the supermarket, always use a hand-basket, that way you're more aware of precisely how much you're putting in it; those trolleys hold far too much, the supermarkets don't pay £137 (US$212) each for them without expecting a return on their investment!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I did that with my kids they had to write down every penny they spent from their allowance. It didn't take them long to figure out if they didn't buy that bag of chips they could soon buy the big ticket item they really wanted. Sadly they didn't all practice this once they got out on their own.


At one point I had to work two jobs, so the two teenaged kids I had left at home had to fend for themselves for supper; I gave them a food allowance and took them to the store to choose what they wanted to cook/eat for those days I couldn't be there. They quickly learned how to budget and choose wisely--I watched my youngest looking closely at things like price per ounce and ingredients on the label, and when I asked her how she learned to get so careful, she said, "I watched you."  She's still very frugal and chooses what she buys carefully.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Now all I've got to do is persuade a certain teenager that wringing a bike's neck increases fuel consumption! Maybe if he paid for his petrol out of his allowance instead of putting it on my account?

Actually, his current machine is designed to be ridden very hard, if he gets a big bike next year, I shall expect a more conservative riding style; not least because the kind of machine he's after is one of the fastest ways to lose your licence!

Dave


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

settleg said:


> I know this is changing the subject but I am so excited I just have to tell you folks. You may recall that I have been concerned about the very real possibility of losing our home. Well praise God on high! I got a call from the bank today and our home is now safe! They truly worked with us and considered us a hardship case and our mortgage has been redone so that we can afford to keep our home. Thank yhou all so very much for your prayers. I am so very, very thankful and blessed!.


So very happy for you.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I did that with my kids they had to write down every penny they spent from their allowance. It didn't take them long to figure out if they didn't buy that bag of chips they could soon buy the big ticket item they really wanted. Sadly they didn't all practice this once they got out on their own.
> ...


It's good training and not just about frugality, it's common sense to to check these things. I also think it makes wandering round the local _Palace of Hell_ less tedious.

But then I also know the history of lots of the products on the shelves. I surprised Doris when she was in London, by taking her to _The Museum of Brands, Packaging and Advertising_. It really is a great little collection and well worth an afternoon of anybody's time because it looks at over 150 years of packaging and the products everyday people buy and use. Take a family of several generations and you'll all be reminiscing and walk out with big broad grins on your faces, from remembering childhood toys and treats, to the way your Mother used to cook or sew.

http://www.museumofbrands.com/index.html

One of London's little hidden gems.

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


That is a place I would have enjoyed very much.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I know I have a go at the _Palaces of Hell_ every now and then, but they are a greedy lot. The 'Big Four' account for 68% of the money spent in Britain's High Streets, Tesco which is the biggest of them made profits of £STG3.8bn (US$5.86bn) last year and it's chairman was disappointed:

QUOTE
_We didn't achieve our planned growth in the year and this was only partly attributable to the deterioration in the consumer environment during the second half. We can do better and we are taking action in key areas  for example, to drive a faster rate of product innovation and to improve the sharpness of our communication to customers._
UNQUOTE

http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2011/apr/19/tesco-reports-record-profits

My heart goes out to their starving share-holders and directors, honest!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> That is a place I would have enjoyed very much.


The Museum of Brands is a joy. Whether you just want a trip down _Memory Lane_, or are engaged in academc research. It works for social historians, design historians, artists, even engineers. Seeing how styles have changed and how fast manufacturers are to coat-tail on national and international events, like The Great Exhibition of 1851, the Coronation of King Edward VII, patriotic packaging during wartime, the Olympic games or a Royal Wedding. Advertising also reflects artistic styles and tastes of the day, don't forget Andy Warhol started out as commercial illustrator, his 1950s shoe adverts are rightly famous. Then there's the engineering aspect, as new materials become available, manufacurers use them to protect and present their goods. Mathematicians and geometers can play with the ingenious uses of paper-technology and origami. There really is something for everyone and for all ages, from ten to a hundred.

It's all there, I thoroughly recommend it for an afternoon in London, it's also very convenient for the famous Portobello Road Street Market. London has some of the world's greatest and grandest institutions, but it also has scores of charming, quirky little collections tucked away in side-streets, put it on your list of places to visit.

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Do you think a Brown Betty could be found in Portobello Road? The company making them is not making them the way they used to be.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:



> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Yes, Dave, we spent over three hours there and the time went by so fast. Every time I thought we had reached the last display, we'd turn a corner and start all over again. I don't remember seeing the museum mentioned in any London guide books. I was especially interested in the small booklets that were published in England on how to cope with WWII food rationing. Dave found a book for me on Amazon that has "reproductions of official second world war instruction leaflets." The title is "Eating for Victory" in case anyone is interested. There is also one titled, "Make Do and Mend" that I might buy later on.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Do you think a Brown Betty could be found in Portobello Road? The company making them is not making them the way they used to be.


That rather depends on which kind of _Brown Betty_ you mean. If you are after the traditional American dessert, probably not; if it's a tea pot you're looking for, almost certainly!

http://www.portobelloroad.co.uk/

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

_Eating for Victory: Healthy Home Front Cooking on War Rations_
Foreword by Jill Norman
Pub. Michael O'Mara Books Limited, London, 2007
ISBN 978-1-84317-264-2

Well worth a read, I use many of the receipts in everyday cookery, although I sometimes add a few extra ingredients that weren't around during the war. But they're healthy and incredibly economical, for obvious reasons!

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Do you think a Brown Betty could be found in Portobello Road? The company making them is not making them the way they used to be.


Have you tried the Vermont country store catalog?


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

That rather depends on which kind of _Brown Betty_ you mean. If you are after the traditional American dessert, probably not; if it's a tea pot you're looking for, almost certainly!

http://www.portobelloroad.co.uk/

Dave[/quote]

Yep, a teapot!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tried to get a picture here - need to get my granddaughter over here to help - later.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> tried to get a picture here - need to get my granddaughter over here to help - later.
> 
> sam


Sam, I tried to download but was prevented from doing so. I am thinking that Hickory tried to operate your computer for you! Pet him on the head and do forgive him. lots of hugs for you in this joyous season. Did you ever make those fudges? I never did. I have been under the weather for the last 10 days. Today is the first day that I have not been chilled right to the bone with cold!!!

This is now my edited version of the above words. The picture just popped up under your post Sam. These two superheros look super!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - i did get the picture downloaded - of my two youngest grandboys - i know it isn't halloween but i just wanted you to see how cute they were - heidi made the costumes - a great deal of work - tinted robin's hair (a washout tint - the black hair made it work). i just love this photo.

sam

5mmdpns - i'm thinking hickory would have done a better job.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Good job, Sam, you don't need no stinkin' help; and you are so right that these brave young men of action are perfectly in character.



thewren said:


> tried to get a picture here - need to get my granddaughter over here to help - later.
> 
> sam


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Yay Sam! Now you realize you must show pictures of your work and your house and your pets (I don't know if you have any.) When I get to see glimpses of everybody's house behind the knitting, I feel like I have been invited over.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Here you go, Sam, and everybody else! 
This is Ms. Izzy just before I gave her a new toy mouse, which she promptly gave a swimming lesson in her water bowl. That's two that have failed a swimming test, now. 
Something told me when I put her water bowl on the stairs that it was a bad idea, but it has a great view


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - i did get the picture downloaded - of my two youngest grandboys - i know it isn't halloween but i just wanted you to see how cute they were - heidi made the costumes - a great deal of work - tinted robin's hair (a washout tint - the black hair made it work). i just love this photo.
> 
> sam
> 
> 5mmdpns - i'm thinking hickory would have done a better job.


Now if only Hickory will share his wisdom with those of us like me who are picture posting challenged!! 
ahah, it is raining here today and so the roads will be total ice tonight. Prayers needed for the safety of all those who are driving at this time of year, no matter where they are, they are all precious to someone!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Here you go, Sam, and everybody else!
> This is Ms. Izzy just before I gave her a new toy mouse, which she promptly gave a swimming lesson in her water bowl. That's two that have failed a swimming test, now.
> Something told me when I put her water bowl on the stairs that it was a bad idea, but it has a great view


What a beauty.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

mjs said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go, Sam, and everybody else!
> ...


Thanks so much, mjs, I will be busy - super busy - for the next few days, and wanted to leave you all with a smile 
I'll be stalking you in a few


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Good job, Sam, you don't need no stinkin' help; and you are so right that these brave young men of action are perfectly in character.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sam, how about a picture of your granddaughter


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> tried to get a picture here - need to get my granddaughter over here to help - later.
> 
> sam


Awwwwwwwe! Too cute!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Dandylion----she looks so inocent.....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam 
What handsome grandsons. A very good job on the costumes as well.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sue, Ms Izzy is a pretty girl. I love the little "neckpiece" she's wearing of white fur.

My Andie is eating like a horse. I didn't know kittens were so ravenous!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sam
> What handsome grandsons. A very good job on the costumes as well.


Ditto!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam your grandsons are adorable. Heidi did a great job on those costumes too! I tell you I wouldn't trade being a grandma for anything.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

settleg said:


> I know this is changing the subject but I am so excited I just have to tell you folks. You may recall that I have been concerned about the very real possibility of losing our home. Well praise God on high! I got a call from the bank today and our home is now safe! They truly worked with us and considered us a hardship case and our mortgage has been redone so that we can afford to keep our home. Thank yhou all so very much for your prayers. I am so very, very thankful and blessed!.


  i am so happy for you settleg :!: lots of prayers went up for you and your situation. what a christmas gift. 
ok, now you others, sam, whoever else. got me interested. love pb with lettuce sandwiches. love the crunch. love pb with banana, you eat this and U can go for ever and not get hungry again. its around 7 here and i am beginning to get hungry. so i am going to rumage and see what i can come up with. 
so far, i am going to get a rum cake done and in the freezer till i need it for christmas. i like the sound of the cranberry relish with the jalapeno added over the cream cheese. today, i have been doing the candy turtles, with the caramel (out of eagle brand milk) and pecan in the center. i do those with turtle shaped candy molds and paint the choc. in the molds. i used to do tons of these and takes forever. i used to fix homemade choc. cherries, with my own fondant recipe, i also made pb cups, i did almond joys and remember the valo cups with the marshmellow center. i did all that with the candy molds and would store it in the utility room after the temp. droped. i used to fix a good sized box for all my family members. by the time i did all the candies, i who love choc. couldn't stand to smell it. but i am older and got more aches and pains and it takes me longer to get it done. now i only do the caramel turtles for my hairdresser for christmas. one of these days i am going to sell all my candy molds. oh well. i have so enjoyed this wks t party. and still llike several pages catching up.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, cute grandsons and great costumes! My great niece was a Ninja Turtle. The pic was funny because you couldn't even tell who it was!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> tried to get a picture here - need to get my granddaughter over here to help - later.
> 
> sam


You know Sam we can't really tell if they are your grandsons because they are wearing masks and they don't have beards....... ;-)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think they are too impressed with grandpa's beard - when they were babies they liked to play with it but that was a while ago.

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't think they are too impressed with grandpa's beard - when they were babies they liked to play with it but that was a while ago.
> 
> sam


I have a picture of my oldest daughter at about 4 months old "petting" her grandpa.  Thanks for that memory.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Another dreary day in Texas. I hope we see the sun soon. Finishing the last dishcloth for my DD to give as gifts at school. Then I get to start getting the house ready for Christmas! Yes, I am late! The painting really slowed me down.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good morning everybody!!! Blizzard going on outside. It started through the night sometime. In some parts of Northwestern Ontario there is freezing rain and others have blustery snow. Some major highways are closed and the school buses are not running. Hummmmmmmmmmm, now what would all those kids with no school have to do today??? 

Pammie, any chance of you getting a picture of some of your "new" rooms?? You have to be very busy with moving, painting, unpacking, and getting ready for Christmas! 

I got the coffee, and now I am off to toast up my pumpernickle bread and smoother with pb!! *sigh* I ate all my dill picles yesterday and did not think to leave at least one for today.  *idea* I will pretend with this breakfast!!! haha


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

5mmdpns, as soon as everything is in order, I will post some pics. I'm really pleased with the results.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pammie, it is so important to start off in a "new" home feeling and making it your own home rather than just a house to live in. Wishing you all the energy in the world!! I have moved so many times in my life, I dont think I have the energy to ever move again!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I've just followed this link posted by Debdobalina:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-48890-1.html

My holiday postcards will never be the same!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I've just followed this link posted by Debdobalina:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-48890-1.html
> 
> ...


Dave, please post pics of the ones you design. Bet they'll be stunning.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Debdobalina finds some of the neatest links. Will the post office accept knitted postcards? A quilted postcard needs to be in a transparent covering according to a blog I read. These are neat though, and would be a hoot to make!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

What neat idea. I've seen cross stitch post cards.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I've just followed this link posted by Debdobalina:
> ...


You could start by slapping my snowflake motif on a card, simply adjust the field and add a moss stitch border, then lace it to a piece of card. The possibilities are endless, imagine an invitation to a _Talk Like A Pirate Day_ party with a skull and crossbones motif. This is going to be so much fun, next year somebody hits 18!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

How cute! I guess you could mail them in an envelope. I don't know what the post office would allow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is a fantastic idea - think i will begin now for next year - would even make a great card for any occasion. thanks dave.

sam

does Debdobalina have a site that you can subscribe to?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is a fantastic idea - think i will begin now for next year - would even make a great card for any occasion. thanks dave.
> 
> sam
> 
> does Debdobalina have a site that you can subscribe to?


The original designer's site is:

http://www.knitknitknits.com/

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is a fantastic idea - think i will begin now for next year - would even make a great card for any occasion. thanks dave.
> 
> sam
> 
> does Debdobalina have a site that you can subscribe to?


http://knitknitknits.blogspot.com/2008/02/thing-day.html

No subscription needed here Sam. Still blustery outside this pm. Did the foodbank thingy this afternoon and zipped over to see Mom and Dad. Glad to be inside now. Got the split pea soup with chunks of ham cooking in the slow cooker. Perfect for a blustery winter day!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I was just on Jimmy Bean's site and they were advertising short skeins. It was 100g, but what is a short skein?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I was just on Jimmy Bean's site and they were advertising short skeins. It was 100g, but what is a short skein?


A quick google search has them defined as mill ends that are a bit "short" of the regular skeins for that type of yarn.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

oops...posted twice by mistake!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

With all the discussion about the price of cranberries recently, I thought some of you who live near an Aldi store might want to buy some. I was at my local store yesterday and Ocean Spray brand was 99 cents a bag. I bought 5, some for the freezer. Looks like I'll be making some of that cranberry salsa to serve over cream cheese. Yum!

I hadn't been to Aldi's for a long time and had forgotten their policy. After buying $129 worth of groceries I found out they only take cash and debit cards. I had neither. The security guard even came over to see what the problem was. How embarassing!! DH came to my rescue. He had two 50's hidden away in his wallet (for a rainy day?). The reason my bill was so high is because they had porcelain-lined cast iron pots for sale. I couldn't resist a RED Dutch oven - how Christmas-y is that? I guess you could say I bought my own Christmas present.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I am totally on cloud 9 and about to fall off into the whipped cream!! My son is coming home for Christmas from Vancouver and will stay for six days!! It has been 3yrs and 8mo's since we last saw each other. This is going to be my best Christmas present ever!! I just had to share this with my KP tea party family!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

How wonderful for you 5mmdpns! No better present than to have family around you at this time of year.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

What a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I am totally on cloud 9 and about to fall off into the whipped cream!! My son is coming home for Christmas from Vancouver and will stay for six days!! It has been 3yrs and 8mo's since we last saw each other. This is going to be my best Christmas present ever!! I just had to share this with my KP tea party family!!


Woohoo! I know exactly how you feel--I just got to see my son for the first time in a long time over the weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Sorienna, I don't know why I didn't think to Google! I usually do research first. I guess I had a senior moment!

So happy for you 5mmdpns. I don't think I could go that long without seeing my DD. I guess you do what you have to, though. Enjoy your 6 days!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! Kids are our crowning joys, especially after a long absence from each other!! The blustery day has stopped for now! Smiles all around!!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

We have a family here in west Michigan who will have a very sad Christmas this year as they lost both of their children in a bad car accident yesterday afternoon just after school got out. The boy was 16 & the girl was 13.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lisa, that is so sad. I cannot imagine how devastating that would be. I will keep them in my thoughts and prayers during this holiday season.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> We have a family here in west Michigan who will have a very sad Christmas this year as they lost both of their children in a bad car accident yesterday afternoon just after school got out. The boy was 16 & the girl was 13.


So sorry to hear news like that, Lisa. The parents must be devastated. I hope they have other family nearby.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I am totally on cloud 9 and about to fall off into the whipped cream!! My son is coming home for Christmas from Vancouver and will stay for six days!! It has been 3yrs and 8mo's since we last saw each other. This is going to be my best Christmas present ever!! I just had to share this with my KP tea party family!!


thats the best gift of all, don't stress yourself about getting everything perfect. just enjoy and do what you can. i am proud for you. :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> With all the discussion about the price of cranberries recently, I thought some of you who live near an Aldi store might want to buy some. I was at my local store yesterday and Ocean Spray brand was 99 cents a bag. I bought 5, some for the freezer. Looks like I'll be making some of that cranberry salsa to serve over cream cheese. Yum!
> 
> I hadn't been to Aldi's for a long time and had forgotten their policy. After buying $129 worth of groceries I found out they only take cash and debit cards. I had neither. The security guard even came over to see what the problem was. How embarassing!! DH came to my rescue. He had two 50's hidden away in his wallet (for a rainy day?). The reason my bill was so high is because they had porcelain-lined cast iron pots for sale. I couldn't resist a RED Dutch oven - how Christmas-y is that? I guess you could say I bought my own Christmas present.


Us men can come in handy when shopping, what a good excuse! My Mother used to have a £50 note on a piece of elastic when she went shopping, "I'm sorry I haven't anything smaller, have you dear?" she'd turn and ask with bright hopefulness. Of course prices are so high these days, it wouldn't work; she'd probably use a cheque-book, very few shops accept them and ask to borrow a pen!

I do like Aldi, although my nearest is a bit off the beaten track. It's located in a valley to the South of me, either a three-mile hike down woodland paths, or a nine-mile bus ride involving two changes of buses that takes a least an hour-and-a-half each way. It's OK by bike, but everything must fit into a rucksack, it's nearly all uphill on the return journey!

There's something endearingly quirky about Aldi, I love the way one finds angle-grinders and electric drills next to the washing powder, arc welders with the biscuits, or snorkels and flippers in with the fruit and veg. These strange juxtapositions and eclectic clashings are a kind of commentary on consumerism's attempts to anticipate and supply the needs of chaotic postmodern lifestyles.

It's a wonderfully chaotic shopping experience, company policy says they only supply trolleys which need a one-pound coin deposit to unhook, no handbaskets, so the staff helpfully leave the cardboard outer cartons around the store for people to use instead. Heads float above precarious armfuls of bizarre incongruities, as if one has accidentally strayed onto one of Jacques Tati's film sets.

They tend to only have one till working until the the queue reaches the back of the store, then there's a mad flurry of activity until they clear it. After that they all disappear, presumably to drink cups coffee laced with mescalin whilst they discuss whether acrylic lavatory seats and bathroom mirrors would go best with tins of soup or self-raising flour and baking ingredients.

Sometimes, one glimpses a kind of logic at work, flat-screen televisions next to crisps, peanuts and snacks is an obvious association of ideas, as is pasta pans next to bottles of tomato fertiliser and bags of compost, a journey from garden to table. I was particularly amused by knitting needles and yarn on shelves above the freezers containing frozen fish, perhaps the manager thought we'd be inspired to make a scarf and mittens after a quick rummage for a packet of frozen haddock!

Aldi is the one supermarket I don't mind wandering round, I'm all for Dali-esque surreallism in the High Street!

Dave


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

We went out to dinner last night for my brother Steve's birthday & we had to laugh as he ate a whole 20 ounce Ribeye Steak. I had an 8 ounce sirloin steak with grilled lobster tail. Yes he ate the whole thing. LOL.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > With all the discussion about the price of cranberries recently, I thought some of you who live near an Aldi store might want to buy some. I was at my local store yesterday and Ocean Spray brand was 99 cents a bag. I bought 5, some for the freezer. Looks like I'll be making some of that cranberry salsa to serve over cream cheese. Yum!
> ...


Dave, you are so funny! I feel like I'm back in London, sitting in a pub and listening to you. I feel like I need a dictionary handy!

BTW, is your pound returned when you return your cart? We only have to insert a quarter. I like that system. You don't see abandoned grocery carts around the corner or up the street like you see at some shopping centers.

I think your Aldi must be a lot larger than ours. For one thing, they don't stock yarn and knitting needles.

I think I went overboard buying groceries yesterday, but the prices are so good that I stocked up the freezer for those snowy days when we can't get out of the house.

I bought a flowering cherry tree from them for $10.00 years ago and it's my "baby." I've been nurturing it and it has grown very well. You just never know what they'll have for sale.

Oh, and I repaid John for his "loan." The "hidden" 50's must have been the remains of his winnings at the slot machine last June. I ended up with the bulk of it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yea yea for you 5mmdpns - hope you have a terrific holiday.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> I am totally on cloud 9 and about to fall off into the whipped cream!! My son is coming home for Christmas from Vancouver and will stay for six days!! It has been 3yrs and 8mo's since we last saw each other. This is going to be my best Christmas present ever!! I just had to share this with my KP tea party family!!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Aldi's is a favorite stop after my aerobics class, a bit sweaty but no one seems to notice. Yes we have the quarter to unchain a cart but I always look around the lot to see if someone was too lazy to retrieve their quarter and I end up a quarter ahead. And no, we don't have yarn either but you can buy a grill or folding table or dvd player or digital camera. One thing that was a disappointment was they discontinued Lacura an excellent cosmetic line at very low prices. When I asked why no body seems to know why, I suspect it will come back in a year at triple the price.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


I do hope when you repaid him, you wrote him a cheque from your joint bank account, it's the thought that counts!

It is quite a large Aldi, a recycled Safeway store. I've bought some rather good quality things from them over the years, like the cast iron fajita pans with wooden stands I found near the cans of pineapple. Actually I bought a jolly efficient egg-boiler from there only a few months ago, that was next to bottles of pre-mixed Buck's Fizz; now that is logical, obviously the manager shares my taste in breakfast tipples.

Actually, I'm waiting for the boys to arrive home from school, snow is forecast to arrive between seven and eight this morning, so they've scammed a day off to try to beat it before the roads get too dangerous.

Glad I brought back happy memories. For the full _Fireball Shopping Experience_, you should always take with you; an art historian; a sociologist; a psychologist; a theologian, always useful for the loaves and fishes parable and much more if they have Greek; and possibly a theoretical mathematician for that added touch of surreallism!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

By the way, you do get your pound coin back from the trolleys. Brightly decorated _Trolley Charms_ on keyrings are a popular little trinket and make fun gifts. Shopping doesn't have to be boring!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now where would one find a decorated trolley charm these days. it would look good on a trolley designed egg cozy - hint -hint.

sam



FireballDave said:


> By the way, you do get your pound coin back from the trolleys. Brightly decorated _Trolley Charms_ on keyrings are a popular little trinket and make fun gifts. Shopping doesn't have to be boring!
> 
> Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

OK, all day I have thought it was Friday. Kept looking for the new tea party. Can't believe I've been confused! I have gotten some knitting done! Probably will be up late so I can fix my DD's gifts for her principals and teacher friends. She just wasn't up for it, so I felt it was the least I could do. She had a very bad day at school, but that is a long story! I have to admit, I have never gone to Aldi. My DD has and liked it. Guess I'll have to give it a try!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> now where would one find a decorated trolley charm these days. it would look good on a trolley designed egg cozy - hint -hint.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


They're very popular in the UK, lots of little gift shops sell them and there are loads on ebay.

I'm not sure it would be practical to put one on an egg cosy, I seldom take one shopping! However, my nearest Aldi has an excellent pub only a quarter of a mile away, they open at eight for breakfast and since I quite like a traditional pint of ale with my brekkers, maybe it's not such a silly idea!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> OK, all day I have thought it was Friday. Kept looking for the new tea party. Can't believe I've been confused! I have gotten some knitting done! Probably will be up late so I can fix my DD's gifts for her principals and teacher friends. She just wasn't up for it, so I felt it was the least I could do. She had a very bad day at school, but that is a long story! I have to admit, I have never gone to Aldi. My DD has and liked it. Guess I'll have to give it a try!


You're wishing you life away! I haven't even decided which receipt to put on the first page tonight!

Hope things improve at school for your daughter. _The Lad_ should arrive home shortly, cold and slightly soggy, it's coming down as sleet at the moment.

Hopefully your Aldi experience will be as surreal as mine, things tend to come and go as they get 'job lots' of things that disappear after a couple of weeks. It's not unusual to find chainsaws alongside soft toys, nothing like a choice when contemplating one's other half!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, all day I have thought it was Friday. Kept looking for the new tea party. Can't believe I've been confused! I have gotten some knitting done! Probably will be up late so I can fix my DD's gifts for her principals and teacher friends. She just wasn't up for it, so I felt it was the least I could do. She had a very bad day at school, but that is a long story! I have to admit, I have never gone to Aldi. My DD has and liked it. Guess I'll have to give it a try!
> ...


You have me laughing again, Dave. I'm up either late or early depending on how you figure it. Fixed myself an iced coffee after dinner with leftover breakfast coffee and now I'll be up half the night. Should have known better.

Actually, I've been stressed out all week. John has been diagnosed with severe anemia, has had 3 blood tests this week and 3 doctor visits, all different doctors. I hope they find the reason soon. He's extremely tired all the time.

So your witty comments are just what the doctor ordered. I hope Richie and Tommy reach home safely. Can't be any fun riding in the sleet. Better have warm baths/showers ready.

BTW, we went to our church Christmas party at lunch today and the scarves we brought as gifts were well received.

Forgot to ask, does your Aldi stock a lot of German items? After all, that's where the stores got their start. You mentioned some kind of pickles and I looked for them, but couldn't find them. I did buy a bottle of Ice wine for about $10. Don't know if it's the same as they sell in Canada, but I know it's a lot cheaper. I've always wanted to try it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


I do hope John makes a speedy recovery and is back to form soon.

_Splash and Dash_ squelched in a few minutes ago, they're currently singing rather bawdy rugby songs at the tops of their voices in different bathrooms whilst drinking mugs of hot blackcurrant. They have a unique and novel approach to music, they sing all the notes, some (or less) of which might be in the right order; I think they just hit the last one with a rusty spanner!

First few lumps of cold wet yuk are starting to fall from the sky, hopefully they won't stick together!

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> We have a family here in west Michigan who will have a very sad Christmas this year as they lost both of their children in a bad car accident yesterday afternoon just after school got out. The boy was 16 & the girl was 13.


How terribly heartbreaking! My thoughts and prayers are with them.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I always get a laugh when my DD sings in the shower. It is just too cute, plus it just sounds like she is happy!

I put together her jar gifts last night. I think I'm going to try it. It is from Paula Deen called Simple S'mores Bars. I think we were discussing s'mores in the past few weeks. I don't know why I always have a 'sweet tooth" at this time of year. I'm usually a spicy kind of gal!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I always get a laugh when my DD sings in the shower. It is just too cute, plus it just sounds like she is happy!
> 
> I put together her jar gifts last night. I think I'm going to try it. It is from Paula Deen called Simple S'mores Bars. I think we were discussing s'mores in the past few weeks. I don't know why I always have a 'sweet tooth" at this time of year. I'm usually a spicy kind of gal!


This pair sounded happy enough, like an inebriated camel partying with a delirious crow!

I quite like a boiled sweet now and then and keep a bag of _Army and Navy_ in my jacket pocket. The problem is that they tend to end up glued to the paper as a solid sticky lump after a couple of months and have to be levered apart, seems a it of a waste buying them, but they are good at what they were designed for, if I remember they're in my pocket.

Just found a packet of sweets on my desk, the label says 'Best before June 2010', I wonder when I bought them? What is the shelf-life of mint imperials? Maybe I'll eat one tomorrow!

Dave

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > I am totally on cloud 9 and about to fall off into the whipped cream!! My son is coming home for Christmas from Vancouver and will stay for six days!! It has been 3yrs and 8mo's since we last saw each other. This is going to be my best Christmas present ever!! I just had to share this with my KP tea party family!!
> ...


Hi Southern Gal, the only thing I can think of that might stress me out is the 3 hour drive to the airport to pick him up!!! haha, and I dont drive the highways at breakneck speed, just stick to the posted speed limit!! Because of the flight times, we will have to spend a night with my brother who lives in that city. He and his wife are my son's godparents! My mother and I have been sorting out "menus" for the next week. We do want to cook him his favorite things. He is not a fussy eater and loves just plain ole homestyle cooking!! He is not a bad cook either!! We are going to thoroughly enjoy every minute of his visit!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> We went out to dinner last night for my brother Steve's birthday & we had to laugh as he ate a whole 20 ounce Ribeye Steak. I had an 8 ounce sirloin steak with grilled lobster tail. Yes he ate the whole thing. LOL.


Sounds like an enjoyable birthday party!!! like you, I would have had the sirloin steak and the lobster tail!! love the little mushrooms they stuff with the lobster and shrimp at some places!!! :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Southern Gal, the only thing I can think of that might stress me out is the 3 hour drive to the airport to pick him up!!! haha, and I dont drive the highways at breakneck speed, just stick to the posted speed limit!! Because of the flight times, we will have to spend a night with my brother who lives in that city. He and his wife are my son's godparents! My mother and I have been sorting out "menus" for the next week. We do want to cook him his favorite things. He is not a fussy eater and loves just plain ole homestyle cooking!! He is not a bad cook either!! We are going to thoroughly enjoy every minute of his visit![/quote]

Eleven exclamation points! You must be really excited!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Steak and lobster sound fantastic! That would be my choice, even though it would be interesting to try to eat a 20 oz. steak. Reminds me of the movie with John Candy, "The Great Outdoors." It is one that always gives me a good laugh!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Hi Southern Gal, the only thing I can think of that might stress me out is the 3 hour drive to the airport to pick him up!!! haha, and I dont drive the highways at breakneck speed, just stick to the posted speed limit!! Because of the flight times, we will have to spend a night with my brother who lives in that city. He and his wife are my son's godparents! My mother and I have been sorting out "menus" for the next week. We do want to cook him his favorite things. He is not a fussy eater and loves just plain ole homestyle cooking!! He is not a bad cook either!! We are going to thoroughly enjoy every minute of his visit!


Eleven exclamation points! You must be really excited![/quote]

Totally!!! and Eric is just as excited!!!!!!!!
haha! (twelve now)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi chaps and chapesses,

Debdobalina is looking for a _Fleur de Lis_ motif:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-49115-1.html

I'd been wanting one for a while too, so I had a look and couldn't find anything I liked. Only thing to do was to come up with a couple of my own designs. Because I'm sure we aren't the only people wanting this, I posted both my charts and you can find them together at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-49253-1.html

Hope you find them useful
Dave


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

That really works,Dave. I lost 30 pounds last year that way. I ate whatever I wanted but learned to eat smaller amounts and savor each bite. I still have 30 more to go and know I will do it. Edith


FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree dandylion! I don't know how he keeps all of that knowledge in his head!
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Edith M said:


> That really works,Dave. I lost 30 pounds last year that way. I ate whatever I wanted but learned to eat smaller amounts and savor each bite. I still have 30 more to go and know I will do it. Edith


Congratulations!

That is the secret. It isn't the spoonful of marmalade on a slice of toastwith your breakfast that does the damage, it's the all 'thoughtless calaries' during the rest of the day.

Most people will lose weight simply by making it a rule that they will only eat sitting down at a table. Cut out all the biscuits, sweets and snacks and the weight simply falls off, no special foods or expensive diet plan required!

Dave


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Will most certainly try that tomorrow. Edith


Edith M said:


> I really have to stop reading these recipes. I should be heading for bed soon but you all have my tummy rumbling. I think I will settlr for a nice crisp apple with some peanut butter. And a cuppa. Good night all. Edith
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good evening everybody,

To start the new Tea Party, I posted a nice easy receipt for busy days, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-49282-1.html

Hope to see you there!

Dave


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

For starters yesterday was lefsa making day (see tea party week end 12/2-4) with my cousin but before starting we took a break and went to our local Norwegian deli, gift and yarn shop. It has been there for 90 years, same building, same counters--quaint. 

As we walked the block or two to get to the store, this is the busy season, of course, we passed many shoppers with their brown paper bags bulging with good food, you could smell the lutefisk. The first thing we did as we struggled through the crowd was to get our number in the food department. All the baked delicacies were in the freezer case made from as far away as Iowa and Wisconsin as well as locally, then you pass the special candies, okay there's some Swedish stuff in there too, as well as Danish and Finnish. I headed to the cheese counter to see if they still had Nøkkelost and if any new cheeses had been added. There were about 15 or so numbers ahead of us but we waited only about 20 minutes--a full crew was working today and the place was packed but there is so much to look at that the waiting is no problem. My number came up F99. I had to pass up the blood sausage, Krub, headcheese, Rola Polsa and especially the spekekjott these were way too expensive and I wasn't entertaining any Norwegians this year. Spekekjott (dried leg of lamb) makes a very nice festive table. Instead I ordered the finely sliced dried beef, I don't get lutefisk unless I plan to make it the next day and I have guests who actually eat it. I got my cheese they cut about an inch of the Nøkkelost (it's very pricey) and 1.5 pounds of the Jarlberg, got a tube of salmon roe, a jar of lingonberry concentrated juice, (love this stuff even if it is Swedish) and some marzipan bars. Looked at and admired many other things in the cases like the Swedish sausage which is made with mashed potatoes and really good fried and sliced for a quick "supper". Their split pea soup with ham hocks and other wonderful soups but I can make those myself. Passed on the flat bread and hard tack would get those later. The bill still came to $50 and I only had a hand full of items but it is soo worth it. 

Then.....we shopped the gift part of the store. The jewelry was wonderful as usual but not in the budget so then we ohhahh the crystal and porcelain area looked at the hand thrown pottery and all the ethnic stuff from the different countries (Scandinavians do have a sense of humor), checked out the linens, books and then cards and CDs. I ended up getting hearts & pines stickers to put on the cards, whew wasn't tempted too much. 

Then we went next door to the knitting and crafts shop--this is the newest expansion, about 30 years ago. They have classes here as well as everything needed for knitting, crocheting, tatting, hardanger, embroidery, etc, etc, as well as the latest imported hand made sweaters, wool jackets, hats, scarves and mittens. In the window they had a very pretty cape that was made from machine knit and the edges surged to give a ruffly look in a gorgeous deep magenta color. We went in and I immediately found a cape with a hood made in the traditional Norwegian style used in making sweaters with pewter fasteners. This cape was wonderful you can "have you cake and wear it too"!!! I asked the ladies (they are always ladies) if they had a pattern for the cape they conferred with each other but with great feeling apologized that a pattern was not yet available. Then we strolled over to the class room and looked at some of the latest projects and picked up a class schedule.....something for the new year.

Now this is my idea of shopping. God Jul!

Judy

here's the lefsa recipe for those who missed it:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you, Judy, for the wonderful story and the recipe. I'm sure there is a Norwegian specialty shop somewhere in the Chicagoland area and now I'm just going to have to find it. Your descriptions makes me want one of everything! Have a great holiday.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Opps no one seems to be home today.....so the first one who goes on line gets a joke for the day:



WHAT NATIONALITY IS SANTA CLAUSE?????










NORTH POLISH


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

This is the thread for last week's party...the new thread is just above your post.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Oh no, Dave, don't restrict your ingredients. I have wanted to try parsnips for a long time, and since you love them so much, I want to even more. Lamb is rare but I have been able to get that a few times. Sometimes our grocery stores have chicken feet. Now what can a person do with chicken feet?


Run, screaming!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I think I know of only one use for them. They are used in making chicken broth to give it a bettter yellow color. I would rather have my broth paler and forego the feet, 

I do remember having my uncle scare me once at my grandmother's dunner table. The main couse was chicken and rice. Somehow or other, he had these horrible looking chicken feet sticking up out of his rice. Of course I screamed and refused to eat my dinner, Grandma had to give me a tour of the kitchen and show me that no chicken feet were lurking anywhere. 

It was wartime and everyone was very frugal and we did get most of our food from local farmers. I never did see anyone else use chicken feet again, including Grandma. Thank goodness!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry, I almost posted twice.l


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

maryanne said:


> I think I know of only one use for them. They are used in making chicken broth to give it a bettter yellow color. I would rather have my broth paler and forego the feet,
> 
> I do remember having my uncle scare me once at my grandmother's dunner table. The main couse was chicken and rice. Somehow or other, he had these horrible looking chicken feet sticking up out of his rice. Of course I screamed and refused to eat my dinner, Grandma had to give me a tour of the kitchen and show me that no chicken feet were lurking anywhere.
> 
> It was wartime and everyone was very frugal and we did get most of our food from local farmers. I never did see anyone else use chicken feet again, including Grandma. Thank goodness!


Chicken feet are a traditional Asian delicacy. Not much meat just a lot of chew. Something I would forgo--just too much reality.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

There is a domino game called Chicken Foot. For a white elephant gift one year I gave the dominoes and included a real chicken foot. I had to go to a special Asian market to get it, but it was worth the laugh when it was opened! Needless to say, the foot went directly to the trash. I do remember my grandparents cooking and eating pigs feet. I thought it was gross then, but I have tasted it. Don't care to do it again. My DD would have a fit if I served Chicken or pig feet!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> There is a domino game called Chicken Foot. For a white elephant gift one year I gave the dominoes and included a real chicken foot. I had to go to a special Asian market to get it, but it was worth the laugh when it was opened! Needless to say, the foot went directly to the trash. I do remember my grandparents cooking and eating pigs feet. I thought it was gross then, but I have tasted it. Don't care to do it again. My DD would have a fit if I served Chicken or pig feet!


Pig's trotters went through something of a revival in London about fifteen years ago and became very trendy. Properly prepared, I quite like them, but it is a lot of work!

Dave


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > There is a domino game called Chicken Foot. For a white elephant gift one year I gave the dominoes and included a real chicken foot. I had to go to a special Asian market to get it, but it was worth the laugh when it was opened! Needless to say, the foot went directly to the trash. I do remember my grandparents cooking and eating pigs feet. I thought it was gross then, but I have tasted it. Don't care to do it again. My DD would have a fit if I served Chicken or pig feet!
> ...


Wasn't it a tradition in some London pubs to have a jar of pickled pigs feet on the bar? Or was that in Irish bars? Also pickled boiled eggs.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


Bar snacks vary from place to place, I don't think I've ever seen pickled pig's feet in London, but pickled eggs and gherkins along with the usual pork scratchings are fairly commonplace. A lot of people stop off at the pub on their way home to dinner, so appetisers are usually available.

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I have read that in Louisiana, they have pickled pork lips on the bar. Maybe somebody from down there can confirm this.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I like pickled eggs. The Amish make Red Beet Eggs; hardboiled eggs and pickled beets mixed together. The whites turn pink and are pretty when cut open.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

maryanne said:


> I think I know of only one use for them. They are used in making chicken broth to give it a bettter yellow color. I would rather have my broth paler and forego the feet,
> 
> I do remember having my uncle scare me once at my grandmother's dunner table. The main couse was chicken and rice. Somehow or other, he had these horrible looking chicken feet sticking up out of his rice. Of course I screamed and refused to eat my dinner, Grandma had to give me a tour of the kitchen and show me that no chicken feet were lurking anywhere.
> 
> It was wartime and everyone was very frugal and we did get most of our food from local farmers. I never did see anyone else use chicken feet again, including Grandma. Thank goodness!


Oh, Maryanne, bless your heart!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > I think I know of only one use for them. They are used in making chicken broth to give it a bettter yellow color. I would rather have my broth paler and forego the feet,
> ...


Trips to Chinatown can be a bit unnerving, they appear in a few dishes there!

Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I have been to Chinatown in Chicago. There is a store there which sells many types of food, some of ii alive. I wasn't even sure to which species some of it belonged. Very interesting, but not very appetizing.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

maryanne said:


> I have been to Chinatown in Chicago. There is a store there which sells many types of food, some of ii alive. I wasn't even sure to which species some of it belonged. Very interesting, but not very appetizing.


I want as much of a distance as possible between me and the source of what meat I eat.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

settleg said:


> I know this is changing the subject but I am so excited I just have to tell you folks. You may recall that I have been concerned about the very real possibility of losing our home. Well praise God on high! I got a call from the bank today and our home is now safe! They truly worked with us and considered us a hardship case and our mortgage has been redone so that we can afford to keep our home. Thank yhou all so very much for your prayers. I am so very, very thankful and blessed!.


Settleg, I am so relieved! Your gracious attitude has been exemplary throughout this ordeal. Many blessings to you!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Settleg I am so very happy for you and your family. This is wonderful news and I wish you all a terrific, peaceful new year


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, all day I have thought it was Friday. Kept looking for the new tea party. Can't believe I've been confused! I have gotten some knitting done! Probably will be up late so I can fix my DD's gifts for her principals and teacher friends. She just wasn't up for it, so I felt it was the least I could do. She had a very bad day at school, but that is a long story! I have to admit, I have never gone to Aldi. My DD has and liked it. Guess I'll have to give it a try!
> ...


It's true! Aldi's is such a happy mix of the refined & the unacceptably primitive, too! Lovey quality items right next to dreadfully poorly made things. The surprise element adds to the fun!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

You are so right about Aldis. From sublime to dismal and everything in between, The closest Aldis to me is 30 miles away and is beyond dismal. It has nothing I would buy except dark chocolate. I guess I will have to wait til spring when I move to Chicago


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> You are so right about Aldis. From sublime to dismal and everything in between, The closest Aldis to me is 30 miles away and is beyond dismal. It has nothing I would buy except dark chocolate. I guess I will have to wait til spring when I move to Chicago


Try their cakes, they're fun... you'll find them in amongst the arc welding kits!

Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

That would not surprise me in the least


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

maryanne said:


> You are so right about Aldis. From sublime to dismal and everything in between, The closest Aldis to me is 30 miles away and is beyond dismal. It has nothing I would buy except dark chocolate. I guess I will have to wait til spring when I move to Chicago


Aldis is one of those places that grows on you. First it is the chocolate, then it is the cinnamon raisin bagels, then the reasonably priced produce and it goes on and on. Now I buy about 50% of my groceries there. I just wish they would bring back their Lacura moisture cream. I also like their reasonably priced flash frozen chicken breasts and sea food.....and their plants. I bought half a dozen of their very beautiful poinsettias as gifts first at $3.99 then it dropped to $1.99....then I got a really nice Sony DVD player and a fold up table for flea marketing---yeah I'm hooked.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > You are so right about Aldis. From sublime to dismal and everything in between, The closest Aldis to me is 30 miles away and is beyond dismal. It has nothing I would buy except dark chocolate. I guess I will have to wait til spring when I move to Chicago
> ...


& I am impressed! You have dropped by often enough to find treasures!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > maryanne said:
> ...


I got a couple of really good cast iron fajita pans, complete with wooden stands, for only £7.99 (US$12.45) each last year. When Aldi is good, it's really good!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I bought some ice cream on my last visit that is sooo good. The brand is Belmont and is supposed to be "all natural." It's so good, I'll go back and buy more. Their frozen stir fry package is reasonable. Just add cooked chicken and you have a good meal. Their frozen fish is reasonable, too. Sorry you've had bad experiences at Aldi, Maryanne. It must be the fault of the management.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Bluebirdlet said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


Dave, I like fajitas when I go to a Mexican restaurant, but haven't fixed them at home. How does the pan and stand work?


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

For a long time I avoided Aldi because of my loyalty to brand names. Groceries are just getting more and more expensive, and at an alarming rate. I've been trying Aldi brands of things, bit by bit, and most of them are just as good as the name brands I would have bought. I can get so much more food at their price, there is money left over to get the things they don't carry, and then some. You realize that the restaurant meal you pay a premium for is most likely made from mystery brands. The frozen salmon is a deal, and since it's vacuum packed it remains good in the freezer for a long time. I think they are trying all the time improve their products. Thirty miles is a pretty good hike for groceries, though. My Aldi is perhaps a mile from me.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> For a long time I avoided Aldi because of my loyalty to brand names. Groceries are just getting more and more expensive, and at an alarming rate. I've been trying Aldi brands of things, bit by bit, and most of them are just as good as the name brands I would have bought. I can get so much more food at their price, there is money left over to get the things they don't carry, and then some. You realize that the restaurant meal you pay a premium for is most likely made from mystery brands. The frozen salmon is a deal, and since it's vacuum packed it remains good in the freezer for a long time. I think they are trying all the time improve their products. Thirty miles is a pretty good hike for groceries, though. My Aldi is perhaps a mile from me.


Ours is very neat, also, unlike Dave's funny description of his. LOL Everything is located where it should be: snack foods with snack foods, breads, etc., in one place, frozen food in several cases. All of the toys, kitchen items, and "specials" are located along one aisle. I used to always buy their pancake mix and pancake syrup, and may start doing that again. They may have their own brands, but the products are made by the name brand companies, I'm sure. For example, their mayo is probably made by Hellman's.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > For a long time I avoided Aldi because of my loyalty to brand names. Groceries are just getting more and more expensive, and at an alarming rate. I've been trying Aldi brands of things, bit by bit, and most of them are just as good as the name brands I would have bought. I can get so much more food at their price, there is money left over to get the things they don't carry, and then some. You realize that the restaurant meal you pay a premium for is most likely made from mystery brands. The frozen salmon is a deal, and since it's vacuum packed it remains good in the freezer for a long time. I think they are trying all the time improve their products. Thirty miles is a pretty good hike for groceries, though. My Aldi is perhaps a mile from me.
> ...


Their frozen lobster is very good too, the other week it was opposite a rather interesting display of snorkels, goggles and wetsuits on the other side of the aisle. You definitely need to talk to the manager of your store, he isn't trying!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Bluebirdlet said:
> ...


Iook the chicken, peppers and onions, then place the pan on the wooden stand next to the stone totilla warmers and everybody helps themselves and makes their own to taste. It's a great method of presentation for an informal lunch and the cast iron pans keep the food warm.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:



> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


You've got me chuckling at 7:25 AM, Dave!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Forgot to add, I don't think our Aldi sells frozen lobster. Is it in the form of lobster tails still in the shell? I'll have to ask for it next time.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I think the lobster tails were special for Christmas and New Year's Eve. Things come and go there so if something strikes your fancy, better get it right away.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


I'm glad I've brightened your morning. The store isn't untidy, it's just slightly surreal. _The Lad_ just reminded me of the time he positioned leaf blowers next to the toilet rolls, we're still wondering what he'd had for dinner the night before!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I think the lobster tails were special for Christmas and New Year's Eve. Things come and go there so if something strikes your fancy, better get it right away.


Mine usually has them, although many lines do come and go. They're in half shells, ready for finishing in your preferred way. Of course finding things in my local store does require a little lateral thinking, but it's never boring!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > I think the lobster tails were special for Christmas and New Year's Eve. Things come and go there so if something strikes your fancy, better get it right away.
> ...


I bought some frozen french fries on my one recent trip because John doesn't think life is worth living if he doesn't get FF now and then. Wow, were they spicy! It doesn't hit your tongue until you've eaten a few. I drank lots of water that evening! Next time I'll be more careful what I buy and take time to read the labels.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Leaves, maybe?


----------

